# IUI With Vaginismus Part 47



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New homes ladies happy chatting


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday went well I will tell you more about it when I have more time.
I am going back weekly from now on.

I have picked up my neices today and they are staying till saturday they are 10, nearly 6 and just turned 5

Sorry not feeling good at all right now

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

I am conscious that I am not posting, but  I am reading. Sorry girls, I can't remember without going back on ** if I used my own "married" name or my mums maiden name. But it was me, I hadn't been on for ages, so found all these activations to click. 

I am doing much better at work, still really busy though, and interviewing in about 2 weeks for the start of my new staff team. I'm going for higher calibre staff, so hope that once the team gets in place, I will have to work less.

Personally, I really need some time off, a whole weekend would do  . Or even better a whole holiday. But that will have to wait. I'm trying to fit in a visit to the dentist! DH asked me to bring the shredder home this weekend, which really upset me, because I know he means to shred all our "baby" paperwork. It has to be done sometime, but it breaks my heart to think we have to do it. There should be some sort of service for people like us, whereby it somehow disappears magically. I know that you will all offer to come and shred it for us, but then we would still have to get it out to hand it over, and that seems like the hardest part.  . I guess I should go through my drawers at the same time and get rid of all the last bits of medication as well while I am   anyway.

Don't all start to feel bad about all the babies on the way, btw, I am very happy for all of you , but I wish I was with you, not instead of you, IYKWIM. I wish it hadn't turned out this way. 

oh, it turned into a me post. Sorry

love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Oh the ******** days. I haven't been able to look at mine for about 2 weeks now   I've missed all sorts of gossip and photos apparantley. Grrr, I need my internet up and running by the weekend or I'll be incommunicado with you guys as well and that simply will not do!


Polly - We know what you mean   I wish you were with us too    

Could you save the shredding for a Friday night that can be followed by a quick exit to somewhere nice for the remainder of the weekend? Somewhere that serves alot of nice food and alcohol   

I am worried for you. You've got alot on your plate at the moment with interviews, doing the work of 10 people and then having to face up to this. Please try and book a break as soon as you can  


Claire - Really pleased all went well with the Madwife and that you've been reassured   When are you seeing her again? I've got my appointment this afternoon. Probably and hopefully another in and out job! Baby seems to be in the right position now, so nothing more to do than sit and wait for the Big Day.... eeek! I'm seriously starting to poop meself! 

Poor DH. He must be reeling from yet another rejection from his own Mum. That has to hurt    I just get a feeling that she's may be stalling for full effect? I can't believe that she wouldn't respond at all  


Emma - Happy Packing! Hope you have a good trip up to MIL's and that you don't suffer with Corrie Overload whilst you're there  

Donna - Looking forward to hearing about how you got on yesterday. Hope you have a nice time with your Nieces x

Deedee - Morning! Did you get your chores done yesterday?


I've brought in one of my Nan's homeade cakes today that everyone seems to enjoy. Their last one for the next year! Everyone is salivating already - me included!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, I'm so sorry to read you're having such a hard time all round.  Of course I would come and shred them for you, although of course I understand that the hard part is making that decision and having to sort through it.  I agree with Annie's suggestion, a spell of sorting that out followed immediately by going off somewhere, preferably for at least a weekend, and involving good food and alcohol.  I'm so sorry, I wish you were with us too.  

Emma, hope you enjoy your trip and it's not too Corrie-tastic. 

Annie, Happy Last Thursday In The Office!   Sorry, I think I missed yesterday in my rush.  Yes you absolutely must get your internet sorted for next week!  What will I do without your reassuring words otherwise?!   There's me being entirely selfish as usual! 

Donna, sorry you're not feeling too good.  Hope your nieces can cheer you up, what do you all have planned for the next few days?   I'm really pleased that the appt went well yesterday.

Deedee, any contraption decisions?

Still no word from MIL, I really do detest her.  Maybe you're right and maybe she is stalling for effect, well it's certainly making her son feel lousy if that's what she was aiming for.  I G%&£$  that woman.

Nothing else to report.  Yes I did feel reassured after yesterday's appt.  3 weeks until the next one and 4 weeks until the anomaly scan.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Big big hugs Polly x x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

- reassuring words or nagging words   I full intend to have it up and running at the weekend! I am sick sick sick of not having access!

We're trying to decide whether to drive to Weymouth for the day and see my Grandparents. Take Hannah to the beach, see the boats on the harbour etc. I just don't know if I can be arsed   Waiting to talk to DH about it tonight.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - big   for you. It must be incredibly hard. 

Big hello to everyone else. Got to dash. Hope you all have lovely weekends.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly  I would gladly come over and do all your shredding for you if that would make things easier. Annie's idea sounds like a good one though. You do deserve a break- please, please book some time away with DH. I wish you were with us too 

Claire- Ok, now the contraption thing is called a 'pram', it's what you transport your baby about in and yes my love, you will certainly need one too -sorry I have this vision of you going into baby shops and asking what 'contraptions' they have.
Poor, poor DH, how hurtful of his mother, her silence is saying so much at this time. Try not to let her ruin your happiness though as it seems she is trying to do just that. Grrr I wish I could come over there and give her a piece of my mind 

Annie- Yeeeeeehaaaah!! last day tomorrow and then you are outta there my friend  just think of all that free time to sit and chat to us lot  in between pedicures, facials etc (oh and looking after H of course!)

Emma- Will be thinking of you at MIL's, hope you get a chance to relax and let the folks take over for a while.

Donna- Im thinking of you pet  I hope the session was positive. Weekly sessions from now on? How do you feel about that?

Dont think I can go to bed yet as Im still digesting dinner- we went to this new gourmet burger place and having missed lunch I thought it would be a good idea to eat my body weight in food


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I type this message sat within a pink shrine!!! The guys have totally pinked my desk out. It's covered in balloons, ribbons, banners, confetti. It's like sitting in my own little tent   I feel so special  

Only 4 hours left....yipee!

Deedee - I snorted out loud when I read your comment about eating your body weight in burger! Go for it my love. When else can you indulge without feeling so guilty?!?


Morning Everyone - Happy Friday!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, Happy Last Day In The Office!               

Your desk sounds fab!

Morning Polly. 

Deedee, yeah, I know, I'm finding it all so confusing with all these contraptions.  I'll give it some more thought! 

Emma, hope it goes ok.

Donna, how you feeling today?

Working from home today as have British Gas coming out to quote on replacing a flue pipe.  DH and his friend were going to do it but it's been 2 months and they say they don't have the time - I notice they have time to go down the pub though! 

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Happy last day at work, Annie!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Girls!


I have just been presented with a lovely activty mat and enormous card! Isn't it mega embarassing when you're the recipient of a collection   


Clare - All you need to remember is "Bugaboo" when you go contraption shopping


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy last hour in the office Annie, desk sounds great hope you have taken pictures

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Right - I'm off! Hoping to have my internet up this weekend. Any probs with it and I'll text someone  

Have a good Bank Holiday  


YIPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but...

SH*T - I have to give birth now


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

everyone very quiet  up to anything exciting?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaa!!!!!!!!! i have internet at home    


Oh thank goodness for that! That was tough going without it  


Not much to report. Had to take a trip to the hospital yesterday. Madam had gone completely quiet again. As I thought, she was absolutely fine but with the placenta being right at the front it cushions all the movements  

The Madwvives gave me a lecture about never taking for granted that it's' just the placenta in the way and to go up there anytime she goes quiet again. I will, don't you worry! 

DH has been home the last 2 days. We went looking for a new car for me, but couldn't find anything. So, now I'm online I shall be actively trying to hunt one down! 


Oh, lots to go and catch up on. Back later xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie,

It's great that you have internet again, hope it was resolved pain free.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your bank holiday Monday.

As usual, my life is a drama and there's something to worry about.  We ate out last night and I had a burger and chips in a nice hotel as a treat.  Well, it never occurred to me to check the burger was cooked through, and I noticed after eating 3 or 4 large mouthfuls that some of the meat in the middle was pink/red and I'd eaten some of it.  I checked out the NHS Direct web site when we got home as I had a feeling this was a bad thing to have done, and I am devastated.  They talk about toxoplasmosis and how this can cause brain damage, blindness, etc., etc., in unborn babies where the mother is infected.  I rang NHS Direct to ask for advice but they were no help whatsoever.  Of course, I have no idea whether the beef was infected or not, but even the chance that it was has made me feel sick to the stomach.  I'm not sure what to do, my acupuncturist/ nutritionist has said that she thinks that the risks of contraction are low but that I could ask my GP for a blood test now and in a few weeks time to see.  I feel so so ill with worry.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aww Claire, don't worry. If it had been dodgy, you'd be feeling the effects of it by now. You'd be in the bathroom   I am pretty sure that it's larger quantities of very raw meat that they ask you to avoid and only because of a very very minute chance of contracting something. Same thing with runny eggs. I still have them. I've been eating my egss runny all my days and never had salmonella, so the likelihood of it now is small enough that I keep having them the same.

Not dismissing your concerns at all hun, but a few bites of a possibly undercooked burger really should be fine  

Call your Madwife tomorrow for her advice if you're still worried x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- I second everything that Annie has said, I really dont think there's anything to worry about but a chat with the madwife might put your mind at ease a bit 

Annie- Great to have to back with us. Is that little minx playing tricks on you again? Ive got a proper little gymnast in here. Oh BTW we went for a 4D last week, you got me thinking about it and we thought 'oh what the heck!'- Bob was being very shy and in very awkward positions so we have to go back next week for another looksie. Def another pink one here aswell  

Emma- Did you survive the weekend? Details please!

POlly and Donna-   How were your weekends?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie and Deedee.  I do feel a lot better.  Damn NHS Direct web site, they should call it Scaremongering Direct instead!  Anyway, will check with GP/midwife today as I feel I ought to, but still not feeling ill and neither is DH (I made him eat some of it ).

Deedee, glad you are still expecting a girl!

Annie, how is life with the internet back?  I blooming hate pcs.  Our lap top went into permanent hibernation mode and I spent 45 minutes (on DH's work mobile, ooops) on the phone to some Chinese man going through technical changes to fix it yesterday. 

Emma, how was your time with the parents?

Donna, how are things with you?  How's the Ann Summers Empire?

Polly, morning, how are things with you?

No other news here.  My next door neighbour has gone into labour finally, she is 11 days overdue and they went yesterday, got sent home, and last night their car disappeared and it's not back so I'm guessing it's all happening.  They already have a little girl, and I think they're having another girl, it's a guess but I'm so sure I've bought a pink card ready!  We will see....

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Gooood Morning  

OK, how lush is this?!? Hannah went to nursery at 7.30am. I went and got a paper, came home, had some brekkie and now sat chatting to you guys. I could get used to this  

Off into town soon with two friends who don't work Tuesdays.They'll have their babies with them, but I shall be child free - yipee! I have got so many birthdays coming up that I thought I better get all cards and pressies bouht just in case. It's DH's b.day on Saturday.

Deedee - awww, that's nice that you decided to get the 4d scan   Sounds like you have a Hannah 1 in there - she was a complete pain at hers   We went back twice and managed just a few shots of her. It was still lovely to see her wriggling around though, oh and rubbing her cheeks which she still does.

Yes, this one is a little tinker, although I guess that's a bit unfair to say. It's the placenta blocking all of her movements. Had plenty of movement this morning though. A nice foot protruding out of my side - ouch!

Oooh, I can't believe she's coming soon. I had a real wobble last night   Freaking out about how I'm going to cope with Hannah and a newborn.


Emma - how do you do it?!?!


Claire - Glad you're feeling a bit better about things this morning. The internet can be the devil when you're pregnant. Far too easy to convince yourself that you have some rare illness/disease. Let us know what the MW/Dr says.
It just dawned on me that you must be due at the same time as my SIL. She's due on 9th Feb


Right - best go and put some slap on. You never know who you'll bump into in the town!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie how is your first day work free?

Emma how was your weekend?

Claire sorry to hear you have had a scare but The advice given already sounds great and I am also sure you have nothing to worry about.

Polly -  I text you hun x x x

Deedee how are you?

Had a bad weekend, stayed in bed all day yesterday just not feeling good at all.
Have therapy again today which I am not sure how I feel about it, it stirred up so much last week.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Weekend was hard work. Glad it is over.

Off out, back later to moan. 

Donna- hope today goes ok.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Arghhhh! What a sh$t day - loads of things to sort out - staff poisoned by barbeque - don't know what to do first - too many deadlines now to acheive on my own.  AND I have been having hot flushes all weekend, waking me up, so I think I really am on the slippery slope to menopause. Not that it will make any difference...not much point to af anyway. AND it is my birthday  

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly! Sorry you're having such a bad day.  Are you and dh going to do something nice this evening or are you too snowed under?
I was thinking of you when we drove by your house yesterday.

Weekend story isn't that interesting. My dad is great with Will (who adores him). My mother is totally nutty, and quite a nasty and selfish woman too imo. She has the most peculiar outlook on life, which didn't stand up well to dh's cross-questioning (nobody else would dare challenge her). She honestly believes that her purpose in being on this planet is to do God's work, like some sort of missionary, but her outlook is so un-Christian it beggars belief.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma - good for DH in questioning your Mum. Can he come round and do the same with my dad!  .

I am getting through today - working out what can wait... it isn't too bad, and after all, it is what I get paid the big bucks for   - as if!! 

I was taken out for a nice meal last night, on the basis that I have to get up mega early tomorrow for a 2.5 hour drive before a 9:30 meeting. we went to the "BH in I" for those who have enquiring minds! I also had a birthday treat facial and massage on Saturday. When i have more time, I will tell you about the massage - it was a bit spooky!

Why didn't you pop in Emma, if you were driviing past? Mind you, depending on the time of day, we might have been shopping or having a sneaky afternoon nap.

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly.  Your massage sounds intriguing...

Emma, sorry to hear your weekend wasn't the best, but good for your DH for cross-examining his MIL.

Annie, are you enjoying your day of leisure?

Donna, sorry to hear you had a bad weekend.  How are you feeling now?  How did the therapy session go today?  Thinking of you. x

Hello again Deedee.

Speaking of MILs, we still haven't heard from her and DH is a bit upset still.  I've been buying him loads of snickers and little things to perk him up, but still... grr.  

GPs went ok, I suppose.  She said if I felt ill I should go back but otherwise not to worry, the risks were small.  I suppose it's because there is a risk that I am so freaked.  I'd like to say I feel totally better but it's creeping up on me again.  My nutritionist/ acupuncturist emailed me and suggested I speak to my cons, which has made me panic a bit again.  I sent him a text but he probably thinks I'm an idiot.  I just can't stop thinking about it, I'm like a woman obsessed!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I did think of knocking on the door but I wasn't sure. I'll know for next time. I think you were in because there was a window  open. (I'm sounding like a mad stalker now  ).

Claire - I think your acupuncturist only said that to cover herself. They have to be incredibly careful what they say because they're not medically qualified. It is only natural to worry, but the risk will be next to nothing and you'd be feeling the effects by now if there was a problem.
Can't believe you haven't heard anything from MIL.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tell me about it, MIL is more of a wicked old witch than even I thought!  What it must be like to be such a vile individual........ 

Emma, you're prob right about the acupuncturist.  It's all this nanny state, covering themselves web sites, etc, that make us so flippin paranoid.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Well, that was a lovely first day. I did a bit of birthday present shopping, had some lunch (big fat juicy burger and fries!) picked H up from nursery, she went to bed and I read Hello! Then a friend popped over for a few hours. Very nice day indeed.

DH is home tomorrow so we're going to look at some cars - yawn!


Claire - I agree with you and Emma. You get told everything so they cover their arses in case that 0.001% chance does occur. Put it to the back of your mind. You've got your scan coming up soon haven't you? That'll put you more at ease  
I really am surprised at MIL. I honestly thought she'd be in touch by now, good or bad response. Are you finding it a bit unsettling? Is DH tempted to call her at all or does he feel it's her turn to make an effort? (rightly so!)


Emma - Not thinking of following in your Mum's footseteps then?!? Not going to start preaching to us  - shame  

Glad you're home in one piece and back to your own lovely life  


Polly - Happy Birthday! I am most intrigued to your spooky massage! Was it like my Maldives experience    

Donna - Sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I'll chat on your other thread  


Well, tv is a load of pants tonight. Think I'll browse for cars!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What type of cars are you considering Annie? I'm car shopping at the moment too (need a new small car by the end of Oct). I'm mulling over a Fiat 500, new style Fiesta, or a Mini.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie your day sounded great yesterday.

Annie / Emma, we are car shopping too.  Well, we are looking now with a view to purchasing in November.  On the top list at the moment are the Mazda 2 and new style Fiesta.

Morning Polly, Donna, Deedee.

No we are not tempted to get in touch with MIL!  I feel we've done our bit and if this is how she feels she can sod off.  But I do feel sorry for my DH... lord help her if I bump into her in Sainsburys and I'm having a hormonal day though!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the Mazda 2 too. Also on my list. I quite fancy one in bright green. 

Claire I do wish your MIL would say something, one way or the other. This is going to be hanging over you until she does, and you won't need that sort of stress when you are all sleep-deprived and hormonal with a new baby.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh yes, the bright green one, very fetching! 

I honestly couldn't care less about MIL.  All I'm concerned about is having a healthy baby, which is something I'm not doing so well with at the moment, am still worrying over that beefburger and toxoplasmosis, so if MIL gets in touch well fine, and if she doesn't, great.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Emma - A mini? With 2 young boys? Where on earth would the buggy go? I'm having to go larger. I'v got a VW Polo at the minute and it has no where near enough boot space for a buggy, room for 2 car seats and shopping. We've been looking at the Focus. Cheap and cheerful! At first I wanted a Passat or an Audi A4 but decided to halve my budget so we can have a nice holiday next year and let me stay off work longer. 

Claire - Aww, please stop worrying. I am really confident that you wouldn't have contracted anything  

Don't blame you for not wanting to get in touch with MIL. It must be hard to forget about her altogether, especially as DH is feeling the cold shoulder right now. Give it a few months, when you're in baby shopping fever and she'll be right at the back of you mind.

Have we discussed names with you yet? Had any thoughts? Anything you like?


Right - I'm off for 40 winks. DH has taken me all sorts of places this morning and I'm whacked!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

We considered a Focus too... but am hoping a Fiesta or Mazda 2 will be big enough as the budget won't really stretch beyond that size... hmm.

I'm beginning to think there's something really wrong with me mentally.  I just can't stop thinking about this burger and to the point of ridiculous.  I have read online that pregnancy can make you far, far more anxious than you would normally be, and I think that's happened to me.  I feel so worried, I feel almost unstable.  I tried to tell DH last night that I felt all-consumed but he just seemed annoyed and said just forget about it.  All that's going round in my head is, how much of it did I eat, how pink was it, the statistics of toxoplasmosis like 25% infection of the fetus, the effects on the fetus can be brain damage and blindness.  I just can't seem to turn it off and I actually think I'm going mad.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I don't need much of a boot. It is a 2nd car (  how spoilt do I sound) and we want it to be as small as is possible. We've got a big estate (Subaru Legacy Boxer) for occasions when I need to transport a pushchair, dog, shopping etc. This car will be used in wet weather by dh just to go to the station carpark (most of the time he cycles) and for things like going to friends' houses, baby groups, GP, school run, etc. Most of the time Will doesn't need a pushchair and R can go in my tiny folding Zapp now.

I test drove a Focus a few weeks ago and thought it handled really nicely. I'd be very happy with one, but decided I'd prefer something a bit shorter. Might well go for a Fiesta as I've got a soft spot for Fords.

Don't go for an Audi. They cost an absolute fortune to maintain.

Claire - at the risk of causing offence, you do sound just a _little_ bit loopy.  It isn't that you _are_ mad or unstable, but pregnancy hormones can do the strangest things. I seriously worry that if you keep fretting at this level for the next 20odd weeks you _will_ drive yourself mad and your bp will go through the roof. The absolute best thing you can do for your baby is to relax and enjoy this special time. The stress could do far more harm than all the things like eating 'forbidden' foods, going to the zoo, etc. where the risks (although real) are minimal.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - aaaah, I see. That makes alot more sense   Oh well, defo look at the mini. My friend just bought one and it's luuuush!!!


Claire - I'm sorry hun, I'm with Emma on this. Nor do I wish to upset or offend you - but you need to let this one go. A friend of mine got herself into a frenzy when she was pregnant. She had been to a farm for the day, touched a lamb who consequently died that afternoon. She went on the internet and read that in touching this lamb she may have contracted something un pronouncable and very rare.
She panicked, went to the hospital and demanded they run blood tests. They had to look up what they were testing for themselves!!! They had never seen a case of it! Naturally she was fine, her baby was fine, it was all OK.

Oh yes, we all let our imaginations run wild when we're pregnant. Mine change daily from this one having something wrong, that they didn't see it on the scan etc etc. It's all perfectly normal to have irrational thoughts when pregnant. It's normal, we all do it and it's OK

You come on here anytime you have these feelings and we will remind you that there is nothing to worry about - there really isn't. Your baby is going to be absolutely fine


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Evening all,

Annie Im v pleased with my Seat Toledo (so far!) so would def recommend one. How are you enjoying being the lady of leisure?

Emma- I didnt know you and Polly lived so close- how fab! If I was that close you would get so sick of me calling in for coffee and a chat that you would start hiding behind the sofa when the doorbell rings 

Claire- I think you really have to let this one go as Emma and Annie have said . The worrying can not be good for you or bubs at this time and believe me if that burger was dodgy you would know about it by now! Being pregnant makes us all paranoid androids but all the stress of fertility treatment and ttc means you are probably 'super' paranoid. Remember calm mum= calm baby, a lot of people believe that your mood when pg determines the baby's temperament and you obviously want one that is chilled out so altogether now aahhhhhhh....

Im getting really impatient- 10 weeks to go and that feels like AGES!  Im trying to make lots of plans for the next couple of months- nothing too stenuous don't worry. Have just booked tickets to see Dara o'Briain, I think he's hilarious and can't wait. 

My chest is on fire need to guzzle some gaviscon (sorry TMI)

Night night,
DD x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - DH is a big Dara fan. Let me know what he's like when you see him live!

I'm starting to get really anxious, but I'm not sure why. When I tell myself I've only got 31 days I feel sick with nerves and excitement. I think it's that "getting close" feeling. Labour anxieties, how will I manage 2 etc etc. Not alot I can do about it now though  


Claire - How you feeling this morning?


Oooh, I bought a Focus yesterday. Picking it up tomorrow. I get scared when I get nice new things. Especially cars, I have a habit of crashing them! 

Right - really need a shower. Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - how did your appointment go?

Annie - woo hoo to the Focus! I think you'll love it. What colour? 

Deedee - I'd love to see Dara O'B. I'm very jealous.

Polly - how are you getting on with your mountain of work? 

Claire - hope you're ok. 

Off to meet some friends this morning. R still has a rash.  I don't think I moaned about my GP yesterday did I? R has had a bad rash since Sunday. I thought it might be chicken pox so took him to the GP. He said it isn't cp but is an allergic reaction, but couldn't tell me to what or even give any advice on how to go about working out what it could be. Just said go back in a week if it is still there.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

My god Annie, one minute you announce you're going car shopping and the next you've bought a car!  It takes me weeks to decide on just the colour let alone the make, model or spec!  What colour did you go for out of interest?

Morning Donna, how are you feeling today?

Emma, hope R's rash gets better.  The thing with allergic reactions is it really could be anything.  I think I've said this before, so apologies if I am repeating myself , but I had an allergic reaction where every day at work my right leg would swell up and go red and when I went to the GPs about it, they confirmed it was an allergic reaction.  I asked to what, and they said 'where would you like us to start?! It could be anything'.  I was stuck with the problem until I moved employers!  Hopefully R's allergy will be more easily identifiable.

Polly, how is work going?  Hope you're doing ok.

Deedee, sorry to show my ignorance, but who or what is Dara O'Briain?! 

I'm doing ok today, better than yesterday.   My acupuncturist will organise a blood test for me in 3 weeks if I'm still worried as she thinks this will put my mind at rest; she is also an ex-nurse and uses a lab in London for her patients as and when required.  So we will see how I feel.  

When we got home last night we had a card in the post with old person style handwriting, and DH ripped it open obviously thinking it was from MIL, his face fell when he realised it was from his second cousin.  That woman makes me soooooooooooooooo mad.

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Poor Robin! Is the rash all over his body? Have you changed washing powder recently or introduced any new foods?

Claire- D O'B is a stand up comedian from Wicklow. He hosts 'Mock the Week', check it out tonight on BBC2 at 9pm (very )

Annie- Health to drive the new voiture, is it brand spanking? Tell me about it, Im having nightmares about the labour already 

Donna- You are quiet hun 

Polly- How bizarre, I was shopping in the big smoke today and could have sworn I spotted you. I followed the woman until I could be certain it wasnt you- poor thing thought she was being stalked by a mad, waddling pregnant woman


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

oooops, sorry first message was for Emma not Claire (those pesky hormones again!)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening  


The car is Ocean Blue, 57 plate, Zetec model. DH has asked me a handful of times if I'm excited about getting it tomorrow. I'm petrified I'm going to crash it! And I still have my Polo to get shot of. I hate having to sell cars  

Claire - I've been looking at cars for about 6 months! Ever since we found out we had inherited some pennies. It's just taken such a long time to get the estate sorted. We've still only received a third of it and it's been 10 months. So, I had a fair idea what I wanted after this long.

How cruel of MIL. I bet DH's hopes were raised when he saw that envelope last night. Well, she's the one whose going to miss out big time. Bad case of karma coming her way. 


Deedee - Did you pick up anything nice whilst shopping in the City?


Claire - That's really nice of your accupuncturist to offer to do that for you. I'm sure you'll be feeling alot more confident in 3 weeks. Will you have had your 20wk scan by then? That will /should re assure you alot more  

Donna - Hi Hun. How are you and the boys?

Emma - Aaah, a helpful GP. How kind of her! I guess first things to rule out are new foods or washing poweders. Any new places you've visited? What about at MIL's? Has she got pets? Maybe it's an allergy to different animal hair?


Well, I have had a completely hectic day. Took H to a soft play this morning and then had 4 friends over with their 5 children! The 6 of them tore through my house like a tornado. The girls all helped my tidy up though and the kids all played really nicely.

Oh, but OMG, get this!!!! My Grandad popped in unannounced. Sits down to my oldest friend who he has known she's 11. After 5 mins says "oh sorry, i didn't recognise you. You've put on alot of weight"!!!!!!!


Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Can you believe he said that. To her face and infront of us all?!?! What is wrong with him that he thinks it's perfectly alright to say something like that. I wanted the ground to open up and swallow me. And, she has soooo not put any weight on. She is 6 months pregnant!  I am so mortified. I was thinking of sending her some flowers to apologise. 

I'm hoping that after such a hectic day that I might sleep tonight. Fingers crossed


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Emma, how is R today?

Donna, good to see you post, I really miss you, I hope you post a bit more about what you've been up to. 

Deedee, thanks for the explanation re the Dara person.  I didn't get to check it out as I was watching BB last night, but will keep an eye out.  I always seem to be the one who doesn't know about things don't I! 

Polly, morning, how are things with you?

Annie, aah I see re the car.  Have you collected it yet?  How is it?  Makes me want to get on and order ours but we will wait a few months I think as it's not needed yet.  (and I need to spend a good few weeks mulling over the colour, and then go for my usual silver!  )

We had another old person style envelope last night, but it was from one of MILs friends wishing us well.  Again I thought it was going to be from the lady herself, but no.  Apparently MIL and FIL (frankly, I'm surprised at him not congratulating us, maybe he doesn't know!) are off to stay with these friends in Nice in a few days' time and the friend is going to have a talk to her.  Personally, I think if she needs to be persuaded to be involved, she needn't bother.  What a hag.

Is anyone doing anything nice at the weekend?  We've got a wedding tomorrow but I have nothing to wear!  I don't know how I got this close without any idea, I might pop round my mums later and invade her wardrobe as she's a clothes size bigger than me! (don't worry, she is super trendy, far more so than me!)  On Sunday we are putting the sand down for the patio ready for the new slabs being delivered early next week.  

Yeah my acupuncturist is nice.  I've done some googling (I know I'm not supposed to! ) and it seems the thing I'm worried about it most often found in pork, lamb and venison and there is limited evidence of it in beef, so I am feeling a bit better today.  I think I will still have a blood test though...  I don't know what we're going to do about our holiday to Somerset in a few weeks' time.  DH really wants to go but it's 5 days eating out and I keep making mistakes because by the time I consider the insulin problem and the pregnancy stuff, there isn't anything left on the menu!  I'd rather just cancel but DH is adamant he wants to go as he needs a break...

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - If you don't go on this break, I'll come kick your ****! You both need a break and especially before LO arrives. It's not that easy once they get here and believe you me, you'll wish you'd gone. You'll manage. Even if you live on jacket spuds and salads! It'll stll be worth it!

Yay! - I got my car! I absolutely love it! It drives soooo nicely. Thrilled to bits. Just got to get rid of my old thing - grrrr!

I wish you'd said you needed a dress. I bought a Maternity one from Next and only wore it to Ascot. It's perfect for a wedding. Too late to get it to you for tomorrow  


It's DH's birthday tomorrow. He has to work for most of it, but we're heading out for dinner tomorrow night and then drinks with friends. 


Oooh, gotta go. My friend is coming over in a while to cut DH's hair. downstairs is a tip!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Well my baby bro got married yesterday and it was a lovely day. So SIL to be is now SIL which is fab.
I was a very proud Mummy Callum and Ryan walked down the ailse perfectly )there own children didn't so I was extra proud) They were very well behaved although didn't stand for any photos but I didn't expect them to.

Sorry I am quiet just don't seem to find the time and then this therapy is knocking me for six and I am very fragile right now. I do read when I can though.

Claire you MUST  go away no arguments

Emma how is Robin?

Right a bath for me now before Luke finishes work and collect boys from his sisters 

Donna x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Donna

Saw the wedding pics on ********. You looked lovely! You can tell who your Brother is, you look very alike  

Glad you had a lovely day  


Nice day here so far. Hannah played in the garden as I read the paper! Then a friend popped in with her two children for a couple of hours and SIL also turned up. Poor SIL is still suffering with morning sickness. She's 17 or 18 weeks now I think and still looks very green! She kindly pointed out that my ankles look a bit swollen today  

Hannah has gone for a little nap and she's off to my Mum's in a few hours time. DH & I are off out for dinner at our fave chinese and then I'm coming home while he parties on with the lads -it his birthday so permission has been granted   Not like I'm much fun at the moment  


Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Annie, I don't think I scrubbed up to bad. OMG that means you have seen the hen night piccies too, oh the shame lol

Your ankles are entitled to be puffy but do keep an eye on it please and your hands as well - sorry don't mean to nag x x Enjoy your chinese, we're having chinese tonight to have my aunt and uncle coming for dinner with my nan to.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Where are these pics??

Emma texted (maybe to everyone) that she is offline due to phone line problems.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Polly,

Thanks for letting us know, I hope Emma is back soon.

They are on ******** I am not sure how Annie saw them I am sure she will explain, Maybe by going on to my profile

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Thanks for the update Polly. Hope you've had a relaxing weekend  


I think I saw someone had tagged you on a photo or something Donna and followed it from there! Not sure now  

Some chap came to see my car today and he's taking it - Thank the Lord for that. I got myself so worked up about it. I absolutely hate selling cars. 

As soon as he picks it up this week, I shall feel ready to have this baby. I am sooo ready to have my body back to myself. Not so much ready for the sleep deprevation  

28 days to go..... DAYS people, DAYS!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  


did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Had a complete Annie moment this morning  

Decided to be smug and go and have a Hot Choc in Starbucks whilst devouring the paper. Took a swig out of the mug, took too much, choked and sprayed the whole lot all over the table, the paper and my t-shirt. It was all oozing down my chin.

THE SHAME!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm back! I've been without the internet or phone (or radio because we have internet radio) since Thursday, and it has been awful. I feel so cut off from the world.

Polly - I didn't think you got that text (are you impressed that I managed to send one  ) as mobile reception here is so bad, but thank you.

Annie - sorry I did LOL at you and the coffee (and nearly spluttered mine everywhere). Car sounds fab. Good choice of colour. Glad you got rid of the other one so easily.
You never did say, were you early or late with Hannah? I'm assuming it will be the same this time too.
I'm so shocked at your FIL. What a thing to say! Flowers sound a lovely idea for the sake of the friendship.

Donna - didn't realise there was a wedding on the cards. Glad it went well.

Claire, Deedee - hello. Hope you are both OK.

Back later (hopefully),
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh Annie  that sounds exactly like something I would do
28 days   flippin heck that's no time at all!

Emma- Glad you are back with us. How are the boys doing?

Hi everyone else 

My brothers GF has taken H to the park to give me a wee break so Im trying to clear up some admin as well as have a rest. Im getting really uncomfortable now ands still have 10 weeks to go


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - you poor thing. It might get a bit better when the baby engages (36 weeks?). Clutching at straws a bit there to be encouraging....
Have you still got awful heartburn too?

Boys are fine, thank you. R still has a rash but it has eased a lot. I wonder if it was cat hair from MIL's house.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all

Annie - why do you hate cars (********)?

Donna - lovely pictures. You look fab, and the boys are as scrummy as ever.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  


Emma - That chap changed his mind on taking my Polo and it was a good job really as now it won't start   Going to try and book it in the garage next week, get it fixed once and for all and then hopefully get shot of it. It's just annoying having 3 cars on my driveway!

How are you and the boys?


Claire - You've gone quiet on us!!! Is everything alright? Has MIL kidnapped you?


H is at nursery all day today. I'm not sure wether to dance around in circles at having a whole day of freedom or to have a cry coz I miss her.... dancing it is  

I've got loads of naff odd jobs to get finished and then meeting my friend this afternoon. She's being made redundant today after 12 years. I'm going to try and get some flowers delivered to her as it seems it's going a bit un marked at the office.


Right - lets get these jobs done


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry not been on for a few days.  Having a bit of a rough time.  I finally heard back from my midwife who says I need a blood test to check for toxoplasmosis antibodies in my blood after that meal I had, as if I did get it then it is very serious for my baby.  Just feeling a bit panicky and lost after all I've been through.  I can't have the test for another couple of weeks either, as it takes that long to show up and not handling the wait very well.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire -   OMG, I'm really shocked. The chances of you having it have got to be minute, surely? Are they doing this "just in case"? 

Of course you're finding the wait hard   You've had this playing on your mind for weeks as it is, now you have to wait even longer. 

Are there any symptoms associated with Toxoplasmosis?!? I'm off to do some research.

Hang on in there Claire. I am sure that you and baby are absolutely fine


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Believe me, I've researched it to death.  1 in 500 pregnant women get it in the UK each year.  There are usually no symptoms.

I contacted my cons a week ago but he's completely ignored me, I guess because I'm not paying him now.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I had no idea. Just read the NHS Direct page on it. Something else to worry about!

It says you have to wait 3 weeks. Hasn't it been that long already?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's been 1 week and 3 days.  My blood test is booked for 15th Sept.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Did they say how long it takes to get the results?

God, these babies are such a worry


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Depends where I have it done.  If I go private via my acupuncturist, probably 3 days but I'll get the results by post from the lab as she'll be away then and I won't have any support / interpretation.  If the midwife does it I 'might' get the results 4 days later if she has a chance to log into the hospital system and check for me.  Both tests would be done on the same day, I'm not sure which to go for.  If I don't get them that week, we'll be off on our holiday and I want to know in advance.

My research this morning seems to suggest I'm far less likely to catch it from beef, although most of the studies were done outside the UK, than lamb, pork or venison.  The restaurant we ate at say that they cook all meat to 75 C and have a safety inspection officer blah blah blah, and pink meat doesn't = undercooked, which is true I suppose but I swear there was a red bit too.

I'm not sure if I should be panic stricken or they're doing it as a precaution.  My acupuncturist thinks my risk is "miniscule" but she is also trying to keep me calm.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, so the research has brought back positives - less likely from beef etc and the info from the restaurant is also more reassuring. Also true that pink doesn't mean 

Hmm, which test are you more inclined to opt for? Could you have the private one and make an appointment with your GP for results day? That way someone medical can sit down and go through them with you an answer any questions you might have?

I think it sounds precautionary to me


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nobody on today?

Well - I've had a heck of a day, hence my lack of posting.

Hannah woke up in the foulest of moods, clearly still very tired. She was put back to bed at 9.30am in the end. Haven't done that since she was about 10 months old  Then we went round the corner to a 1st birthday party. It was carnage! Bouncy castle in the back garden, where Hannah stayed for *hours * She is washed out this evening!

Our Midwife friend popped in to see the b.day boy and we got chatting about my MW as they work on the same team/areas. I said I wasn't seeing her for 3wks because of hols and my friend said "I'm not happy with that" and asked if she could give me a check over. I wasnt going to say no! She wasn't impressed that I was not seeing anyone for 3 weeks at this late stage. Nor was she happy when she noticed I've not been asked to give any blood since I was 28wks! She's filled out a form for me to go and do it tomorrow.

Then she has a feel around and is rather confident that Madam is once again lying diagonally  She said in her old area, women at this stage with a baby not head in would be sent for a scan, but they do things differently here. I'm seeing my MW next Thurs. I need to get her to have a feel around and if she also thinks not head down, I'll be sent for a scan.

I'm not particularly bothered or concerned. I'll come to that problem next week. In the meantime - I'm on weather watch again tomorrow. Lots of heavy rain forecast from the early hours right through to late afternoon. I shall be transfixed to the window, radio, internet!

night for now. Say "dry" prayers for us!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'm suprised that you aren't on weekly visits/appointments by now. My goodness, I was having them almost every day (but I did have pre-eclampsia, I suppose). I guess if you're fighting fit with number 2 there's no need. My SIL saw noone from 28 weeks to d-day with her 4th. 

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you in the rain tonight.    Will it ever stop. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

I'm struggling a bit with my 2 at the moment, tbh, but I'm too tired and fed up of it all to go into that atm.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Aww Emma  sorry you are getting it tough atm. You can give us more details when you are up to it. Any chance of you getting a bit of  'me time' at the weekend to re-charge the batteries?

Annie- Im   the rain stays away.
Im finding my madwives are very different this time round, I have only had 2 visits as well as my booking appt. I havent had any of the 'breast is best' lectures and they dont ask me for any urine samples so I end up walking around with a bottle of my pee in my handbag for days because forget it's there . They seem to think that because first time round everything went smoothly that this time it will be the same. My next appt is at 34 weeks and after that who knows? I had bloods done at my last appt by the way but havent heard anything so presume all is well there.

Hi everyone else


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - They haven't checked your wee wee   That's insane!!! They need to check for all sorts in that - sugar, protein, infections. Insist on your next appointment hun   

I've not had the breast talk either. It is very very different this time around. I got myself in a tizzy last night thinking about how she's lying now. Only because at this stage I thought it was pretty much definite where they lay. She still seems to be bobbing from head down to diagonal. I don;t think I'll be very confident if I go into labour that she's the right way down. I want to ask for a scan to check when I get there. Imagine the damage it could cause for us both if she isn't head in!!!

Oooh, congrats on getting to the 30 weeks! How's Hannah doing? Any further forward with decorating? Names?



Emma - You sound exhausted   Come and tell us about it when you're ready. I'm sure we can make you feel better x


Claire - How are you holding up hun?


Well, the rain in coming down fairly hard at the moment. I feel physically sick    A friend just text to say that she heard on local news that all the services are on standby. Last time we had heavy rain they sent tankers to the street to empty all the drains. Also, since then we've had some work done on a flood storage area that effects us, so hoping that helps as well. Just got to sit here and wait and see how the morning progresses. I can't decide whether to start moving everything upstairs or not - not the easiest of tasks at the moment  

Fingers crossed everyone. I can't flood now. I want to actually bring one of my daughters home to her own house!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - keeping everything crossed for you today.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Emma - it actually hasn't been as bad as I thought... so far! It's been raining on and off, but only 1 heavy-ish downpour.

Fingers crossed!

I've just been to the hospital to give some blood. As always they struggled to find my veins and had to take it out the back of my hand   Yeah - it bloody hurt  


How you feeling today?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Its chucking it down here Annie, hope things arent too bad with you.  Yes, thought that was strange re the wee wee will make a point of getting it checked next time. I wouldnt worry about not being head down yet, I asked at the 4D scan and apparantly the little blighters can stay head up until the very end when thay decide to flip round. Bob was head up at the 4D on Wed, still not very good position so thay didnt charge us. This little lady must be shy unlike her big sis!

Emma- Hope you are ok hun  Come and vent on here when you get a mo 

Claire- How are you and that little bump keeping?

Polly and Donna- You guys are quiet, what are you up to? 

Just been to soft play area and am considering having H's b'day party there. Def not having it here, we just dont have the space.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope you are staying dry.   I haven't heard mention of your town on the news so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Sorry, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment. My easy baby is no longer so easy, and W is demanding things and having tantrums all day long, and I don't have enough patience or time for either of them. I can't get anything done at all, even basic stuff like loading the washing machine or cooking food. I don't feel cut out for all this at the moment. W has so much energy, and try as I might I can't wear him out.

Also can't lose the baby weight (although haven't actually stopped eating or done exercise, so only have myself to blame for that one  ), am having near constant periods (think this pill doesn't agree with me), have done my back in, and have discovered that my feet have spread or widened or something and I can't find any shoes to fit at all (apart from wellies ). I'll still be wearing flip-flops in December at this rate.

Anyway, moaning over. It is all trivial stuff but has got me down a bit. I do think that perhaps the pill is making me overly hormonal.  (Dh wants me to stop taking it and ttc again - No way!).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - you're knackered hun and I don't know how you haven't felt the burn long before now. You are doing everything yourself 24/7. 

Is there any way you can put Will or both in a creche/nursery/playgroup for a few hours a week? Just to give you a chance to have a bit of me time, get your chores up together and have a breather from them? It'd help Will burn off some energy! 

H being in nursery makes all the difference and I'm still knackered, so lord only knows how you're feeling  

Have a chat with DH and see if you can find some solution to you having a break from the boys. 

You also need to go and see your GP. Like you said, constant periods are probably not helping you feel great at the moment. You must feel drained  

You poor thing Emma. I want to come and give you the biggest cuddle, take the boys off your hands for a few hours and tuck you up in bed. Listen to me - YOU NEED A BREAK!

Hmmm, perhaps not another pregnancy/baby right now  

Don't you even begin to think you're moaning. I'd have collapsed a long time ago if I did half as much as you do.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hugs Emma I know how you feel. Its not easy with one child let alone 2 x x x Take care


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - have you been affected by the heavy rain?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

No, still ok here. Just reading weather reports now. Think I'm OK until Tuesday again now.

I had a feeling bad weather would be coming just as I'm due to have the baby!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh you could be airlifted to safety and give birth in the helicopter, with pictures on tv and in the local papers! 

Only joking. Sure it will be fine.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Poop - no thanks Emma!!! I'd like just one thing in my life to be drama free for a change!

Poor old me ...get the violins out


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, been away for almost a whole week with work, got back last night. New permanent staff member starting today   and I feel it is the start of a new era (fingers crossed). I've been in some beautiful and remote areas, and feel ready to put my foot down with a firm hand and find some work/life balance! 

Emma - poor you - is there anything I can do?

Hi to everyone else, catch you all later!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hiya!

Well, I have just had the most thorough waxing of my life   I went to a different place today and the therapist, shall we say.. was very passionate about her work    She got me to lift my leg towards me head, which at 37wks preggy is no easy task   and proceeded to take off every last little hair from top to literally bottom. I have nothing down there but a thin strip. She even did between my butt crack (TMI) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a pedicure too which I've smudged already - every bloody time I tell ya  

I am now ready for Dr's to see my Foo Foo now  


Polly - ooh, hope your 1st day with new staff member goes well  


Emma/Claire - How are you both?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness Annie. The mere thought of that makes my eyes water. Will you be packing your make-up and hair straighteners again this time too? 

When is your next medical check up? Thursday?


Polly - hope new staff member is everything you hoped for. A better work/life balance sounds good. It doesn't sound like you've had much time to yourself lately. As and when you do have time on your hands we must meet up again.

How is everyone else? 

I'm feeling a little bit better. I just get so sick sometimes of people (small people) screaming and whining and demanding things all day long.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- Why oh why does DH think another baby would be a good idea right now?  You are just exhausted and no wonder. You really need to get some time out for yourself not just now but on a regular basis. Is a childminder/ nursery an option even for one day a week? They would benefit from the stimulation of the other kids aswell and the change of environment.

When H is at childminder I'm able to get other things done like work, shopping, dentist, hair etc that would just be impossible if she was with me. Yes sometimes i also just go and sit in a cafe with a coffee and a magazine 

Annie- I was wincing reading about your waxing experience  I must say that area has been somewhat neglected of late but nobody sees it at the mo (not even me!)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - My Lady Garden had not been tended to in a very long time. I was some what embarassed this morning and mumbled excuses about not seeing it for some time. It actually didn't hurt that much, just smarted a bit. I just kept in mind that it's nothing compared to what I'm going to be feeling soon   

Confession: I shall be plonking myself in a cafe tomorrow with the paper. Hoping not to choke on my drink this time   I love cafe days! 


Emma - Yep, got the Madwife on Thursday. Not expecting much from it, even if baby is still lying diagonally! I've learnt not to get my hopes up at these appointments. Everytime I just get sent on my way until the next time.  Make-up is absolutely coming with me!! I out a new concealer pen especially to hide those tired eyes   Not going to take straighteners this time as didn't get a chance to use them on my last stay. Packed my trusty alice band though. Just need to put a stink load of snacks in for me. I was absolutley starving after cracking the girl out! 


OK, I'm actually off to bed in a minute. Had an awful nights sleep yesterday and feel like a zombie!

Speak tomorrow x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, sorry to hear you're feeling down.  Was your DH serious about ttc no. 3?  I hope you're feeling a bit better today and your two little men are behaving themselves.  It must be tough with two.

Hi to everyone else.

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire just realised the big scan must soon, are you excited? Are you definately not going to find out the flavour?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Soooooooo tired today. MIL came at the weekend and had a heavy cold. Now R and I both have it, and I assume W will be next.  None os us even got that close to her. Poor R was awake most of the night screaming his head off. It is so upsetting with little ones when you can't do anything to help them or explain that they'll be ok soon. 

Having a lazy day watching DVDs, whacking things, internet shopping.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening

Emma - oooh, you must be shattered. Kids and colds are almost as bad as men and colds. Keep dosing them up with Calpol and get the Karvol in to help with their little noses. Bet you were thrilled to bits with MIL passing on her germs  

Claire - Are you ok hun? I know you're really worried about the blood test at the mo. Just give us a little wave to let us know you're alright   

Deedee - Did you get your P&T yet? I can't remember you mentioning it arriving. Did you get the green one? Made any other purchases?

Polly - How was new staff member?!?!?!?!?!?!

Donna - Sending my love x



Nowt to report here. I'm going shopping with the girls tomorrow to a big out of town mall type place. Need to buy Hannah an entire new age range, so lots of £'s debiting the account tomorrow! 

I'm constantly exhausted and baby 2's movements are either making me gag or want to burst into tears... but, not alot I can do there. So   on the subject! 19 days to go.... holy poop!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

whacking things, Emma?? Does it help??

Love
Polly

P.S. not sacked new staff yet! Seriously, she seems great! YAY!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The boys are/were whacking things, not me!

Glad new staff member is working out well.

Annie - enjoy shopping. I'm staggered that you've got the energy for it. I take my hat off to you!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

So, shopping finished me off. I am stiff as a board today. But, Hannah has an entire new wadrobe and will look fabulous this autumn/winter  

She's being a monkey this morning, so tempted to take the whole lot back and make her live in summer dresses  


Polly - Hmm, whacking things is good. As is throwing old china at walls in the garden   Really pleased new staff member is working out so far  

Emma - How are the boys today?

Claire - OK, getting a bit anxious now - are you alright?




P.S - GET THIS BABY OUT!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

No internet at home and things are not great for me right now as my other thread outlines.

I keep checking in for baby news but will one of you text me incase I'm still without internet. I don't want to miss the Bday

Claire I hope you are ok? think I will give you a little text

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I shall check your other thread  


Baby Update: Went for Madwife check today and my bump hasn't grown since she last saw me. She also has concerns about how much water I might have. I ask what this could possibly mean and end up wishing I'd never asked. She then says "dont worry" and scan me next week to have a look!!!

NEXT WEEK!!! you're having a laugh Lady. I'm come home and burst into hysterics. My friends were at the house and got straight onto our friend who is a Madwife. She calmed me down slightly and the long and short of it after phone calls here and there - I am seeing a Consultant tomorrow. 

It wasn't so much what MW told me, it was the fact I was then expected to wait 5-6 days to have a scan to confirm my baby is or isn't alright - in between which time I could go into labour?!?!

Bloody NHS. I'll come on as soon as I can tomorrow arvo and update you. Any major drama and I'll send a text

Off to bed - I am drained!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor you. I guess if your mw was worried she'd have sent you to the hospital asap. Glad you managed to pull strings to get seen.

Donna -   off to check other thread

Iffy internet connection at the moment here. Very annoying. We all have horrible cold/flu thing and are suffering from lack of sleep (and I have yet another af , only about a week since the last one). Lots of tears and tantrums all round (me too ).


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie

how upsetting, but great that you are seeing a consultant so soon. Waiting for updates....

Emma - poor you. Another af doesn't sound good. What does your GP say? Is it spotting or proper full on af? No wonder you are feeling so tired, maybe you are getting amemic??

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sorry to cause alarm Annie and Donna, I did post on Tuesday though!  Perhaps you missed it, it was a short post... 

Annie, so sorry to hear that you've been wound up by your madwife.  I have everything crossed that all will be ok with the consultant today.  I thought people had differing amounts of fluid anyway?  (sorry, I really don't know about this that's just what I'd read)  I agree that if it was serious serious, they would have had you scanned on the NHS right away.  I will check back all day to check for your news.

Donna, will be off to read your other thread shortly.  Sorry I didn't reply to your text I'm out of credit (must sort that out...) but thanks so much for caring.

Emma, that af business doesn't sound right at all!  Polly may be right, you may be becoming anaemic.  The right pill should give you a regular 28 day cycle with 5 days af, so I think you're on the wrong pill.  Even I had a regular cycle on the pill, so it must be easy to achieve for you with the right one!!

Polly, glad you've found a good employee, long may it stay that way!

Deedee, how are you doing?  How is your bump?

I'm feeling more and more anxious as next week draws nearer.  Despite thinking I felt movement at 17 weeks, and again on Saturday that is it.  I have felt NOTHING else that I could say was the baby moving.  I'm getting very worried all round.  I have the midwife (for reg appt and blood test) on Monday afternoon and my scan on Friday.  I'm hoping to get the blood test results on Friday too as we're going away on Sunday (which I'm also not looking forward to) but thinking it may be the following week...

Did anyone see Spa of Embarrassing Illnesses this week?  One of the patients had vag!  They gave her the scary dilators to use.  All good for raising awareness though!

Be back later for Annie news.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Please make an appointment with your GP. You need to get that back on track. I'm exhasusted with an AF every 5/6wks. You must be exhausted  


Claire -   I completely understand your anxieties. This wait must be unbearable. I'm pacing the house like a caged lion and I've only got another few hours. 

We'll both get there and with good news


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - easier said than done, but try not to worry about not feeling movements. If the placenta is at the front you won't feel anything. I felt nothing until 22 weeks with R, and not much after that (until 30plus weeks when limbs start poking out ). Even with W I only felt it in the evening when I was lying in bed reading and completely still.

Annie - hope today goes ok. 

Af heavier than spotting but lighter than full blown af. I'm quite baffled as to what the blood consists of, if that makes sense. I surely can't be having 3 cycles a month. Will  see GP next week. I'm holding out for an appointment with a part-time lady GP, rather than the rather brusque normal one. 
Might well be anaemic. I'd cut out red meat in an attempt to be more healthy, but I'm having more of it again this week.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, definitely keep up the red meat intake, and perhaps you need to take some iron tablets while you wait to see the lady GP?  Some contraceptive pills can make you bleed like this... that's probably all it is.  Your lining could be building up too fast because of the hormones in the pill and therefore need shedding too often?

My mum said she didn't feel me or my brother at all, and in fact only knew we were moving when she saw a foot or similar sticking out much later on.  Trying not to worry and have read that this can be ok...

Annie, what time is your appt?  Want to send you good vibes!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Ah, that makes sense. Overactive hormones could explain why I feel so irritable too. 

Of people I know who are pg at the moment (feels like almost everyone is), I reckon half have said that the feel nothing or next to nothing in terms of movements.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Claire - I second Emma. SIL was here today saying she can feel the wiggles, 2 other pg friends said bugger all and they're all near or just past the 20 week mark. My BF didn't feel her BIG baby moving until 23 weeks and even then she wasn't sure!

Emma - When can you see the nice GP?


Soooo, had a meltdown at the hospital this morning. Swayed from hysterical crying to being plain rude!

Consultant was a dishy Greek chap, student Dr who look petrified when I started kicking off and a Midwife who really lived up to the name of "chocolate teapot"

Because of staff shortages I cannot be scanned until Tues   I have no choice but to wait until then to see if my baby is alright, but "try not to worry". If I go into labour before Tuesday then I am to get up the hospital quick smart and they will monitor me "more closely"

To try and pasify me they have booked me in for an hours monitoring on Sunday - waste of time and resource they keep telling me they haven't got!!!

Oooh, I just went nuts. Saying how cruel it was of them to expect me to wait a week, leaving me to sit and wonder. How I have no control over anything that is going on and I just have to hope I go into labour on a quiet day so I get an experienced Midwife and an epidural. How furious I am that I let them talk me out of a section!

I'm not worried about baby that much to be honest. If they thought she was realllly small they would have kept me in today. I'm just so mad at the crappy NHS. No money to have staff there for me for these things. It's all wrong I tell ya!

Pay private people  


right, I am now exhausted. DH has ordered pizza. Going to eat the whole lot and go to bed!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh how annoying Annie. Is it too late to change hospitals? Opt for a homebirth?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oooh Annie, I share your anger!  How  of them.  On the plus side, I do think you're right that if they were that worried about it then they'd be doing something about it right now.  But yes with you on the private comment, I was private up to 12 weeks and boy what a difference since I've been on the NHS side of things.  Hope you enjoyed that pizza and are feeling a little better about things.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Yep, feeling a bit better today. Think it's the last stage anxieties kicking in   I'm getting a tadge bit nervous about labour  

Emma - homebirth not an option for me because of last time. Besides, I'd be wanting to get up and clean straight away. Far too much of a control freak to do it in my house  

DH is working all weekend   Mum is having Hannah for me this afternoon for a bit of a break   I'm such a blimp now that taking her places is exhausting! I got DH to take her swimming yesterday so she's only got a few hours caged in with me over the weekend! Poor baby  

hope you all have a pleasant few days x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Polly sorry for the text yesterday It was very insensitive and I feel terrible about it. Needless to say I was having a very very bad day yesterday.

Claire glad everything is ok. I am on holiday from friday for a week so could you text me the news from your scan please x x 

Annie how frustrating hope all is ok on tuesday

Heelo Emma and Deedee

Luke is in for is op on monday, just a day thing then he is off work for 3 weeks!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Just popped on before I go to the hospital to be monitored for an hour - bloomin waste, but at least I'll get to read the papers!

Donna - Let us know how Like gets on tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

At least you get to sit down for an hour Annie. Hope it goes ok.

Donna - hope Luke's op goes ok.

I'm feeling much better today (so far), as is R. We all piled into the car to go to the St A Farmers' Market. We'd gone about a mile when W was sick _everywhere_ and then asked to go home to bed. So I'm here with him and dh has gone out. Nice and sunny though. I've finally got round to undercoating my front door. I've been trying to do it for weeks.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- poor you, you may well be aneamic. My madwife reccommended a good iron supplement called 'spatone' which Im taking at the mo. Hope the GP can help sort things out.

Claire- Is the big scan this friday? Try not to worry about not feeling much, everyone is different. When you get to 30+ weeks you'll feel like there's a rave going on in there 

Annie- How infuriating to be made to wait like that! Let us know how things go at the hospital 

Donna-  I posted on the other thread hun. Hope all goes well for DH. Did you say you are off on hols? anywhere nice?

Polly-Hello


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sooooo tired and feeling generally off sorts today. Off to bed soon.

monitoring was absolutely fine. Took the little minx a while to wake up and have a kick around, but she did. So, now we wait for the scan on Tuesday.

MW today who examined me said she can see why my MW questioned the size. Does feel a bit small  

I bet she's a 10lb heffer when she gets here  

Emma - Oooh, poor Will. Seems this bug is doing the rounds with my friends kids aswell. Perhaps thats why I feel a bit green today? I saw some of them yesterday... better bloomin not have it!!!

Yay, on the undercoating!


Deedee - How are you cookin? Had enough yet like me


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - don't worry about the size. I kept being told I was too big, and R was really small (7lbs?). Turns out it was all fat and water.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- I always measured small with Hannah and was told she would be a small baby so I went out and bought lots of 'tiny baby' clothes and what do you know? she turns out to be 8lb 6ozs- that is not small!

Im doing ok thanks, I hate to moan but its just the normal stuff- heartburn, cant sleep, constant weeing etc etc.  Havent bought the P&T yet as Ive heard mixed reviews about it, we'll see how we get on in the first few weeks. Dh will be off for a month so I wont be venturing anywhere on my own for the first while anyway and if I feel I cant cope without a double we'll just go and buy one.

We've been doing LOADS of clearing out in preparation for the arrival of all the new clutter. Hopefully doing a car boot sale soon, even better if someones prepared to pay for our old junk.

suppose I should think about packing my labour bag soon....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I really would wait and see how you feel about the P&T after the birth, when you're back on your feet. I'm not 100% sure they're worth the money. You can get hold of them really quickly off the internet too, or even a 2nd hand one from ebay.
Mine fell apart the other day (big screw at the side that holds it together came off) and it was a PITA to rebuild. I think the design is clever, but the build quality is iffy. And lots of other brands are now doing same style (and cheaper) equivalents.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, glad you're feeling a bit better.  Have you made a GPs appt yet?!  Hope W is much better now (that sounded gross...)

Annie, glad the monitoring went well, fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow.  They always seem to get the size wrong don't they, I have not yet read of a story where someone was told their baby was too big / too small and it was right, it always seems to be the opposite!

Donna, I remember you saying a while back you had your holiday booked for September.  I can't remember where you said you were going though?  Aren't you going with some other family members?

Polly, how is the new staff member turning out?

Deedee, sorry to hear you're uncomfortable.  Not long now...  What is a P&T?!?

I'm nervously awaiting my midwife appt this afternoon.  I'm trying not to worry about the lack of movement, I have enough to worry about this week as it is, but it's hard!  I'm half dreading and half impatient for the heartbeat check.  DH is coming with me.  I did think I felt something in the last few days like a prodding but sometimes it seems waaaay too low to be a baby (like at the hairline ), so perhaps it is just wind. 

Dentists today too, what a day. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Still here   God I'm really grumpy these days   Must sound so ungrateful  


Deedee - A month off!!! Oooh, how fantastic. My DH has only got 2wks and that's worrying me already! I shall be calling on alot of friends instead. Although,having said that. When I had Hannah I was quite glad when he went back to work. We got into our own little routine then  

Good idea on the P&T. That's how I left it. I'll use the Boo again for now and see how I get on.

Might be an idea to start packing that bag ya know  



Claire - Hairline wouldn't be too low at all for a prod. Sounds like you felt something to me   Let us know how you get on this afternoon. Hope your MW can reassure you a bit  

I totally agree with you on the size thing. Friends who were told they were having small ones, always had good sized babies. This one honestly feels alot bigger than Hannah. I'm confident I shall have an 8lb + girl. 


Right - got to go and turf the other one out of bed. Back later for Claire news


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- P&T is a double buggy contraption called a 'Phil & Ted'.
Not too low at all to feel anything BTW 

Emma- Yeah  think it it is a good idea to hold off and see how we go first. Im  that your's fell apart already!

Annie- 13 days!!!!!!!  Flippin heck where did that time go?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

New question - what is a Boo?! 

It went ok, as in we heard the heartbeat which was a huge relief, got the blood test done, nothing scary in my wee.

But my usual midwife is on holiday!  Aargh!  I got to see two chocolate teapots instead who were no help whatsoever.  First off, they said they couldn't do the blood test but after me getting annoyed decided they'd found 'a way round it' (something to do with them sending the blood to the local hospital but me being registered at another one), then I discover that my midwife, who promised to go into the hospital system for me on Friday to look up the result so I'd know it before my holiday, is still on leave then so I won't find out until I ring up from Somerset next week.     They also weren't going to do the heartbeat thing and implied that I was being over anxious (full stop I think) which fair enough maybe I was being but my usual midwife doesn't make me feel that way.  They were also supposed to tell me about my local NHS antenatal classes but said they didn't know any details so I'd have to ask my usual midwife at my 25 week appt.  Oh, and they questioned why I had a regular appt at all at 21 weeks and said it wasn't in the 'NICE guidelines' (in fact, they mentioned those guidelines at every discussion item) but it was my midwife who asked to see me now, not the other way round, the blood test was just an extra thing we were doing!  Aargh.

Oh, and I have pregnancy related ginigivitus (sp) according to the dentist.  Is the hygienist covered by mat exemption or do I have to pay, does anyone know?  Probably have to pay!

Claire x (in a bit of a grumpy mood)


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - glad mw went well (in the sense you were reassured about things). Yes, a lot of mws are a bit chocolate teapotty. 
The blood thing sounds normal. Mine went to the hospital you're booked into even though I was booked into the one near you (if that makes sense).
I found the local NHS classes awful. Not only did I not learn anything but they really upset me and freaked me out. In fact I might go back and read my posts on here from that time (Feb or March 06, I think). I came back in floods of tears and only did 2 out of 4. People tell me that NCT ones are better, but you have to pay for them (and the people I know who went to them are quite irritating - breastfeeding until the child goes to school and sneering at those who don't type of people).

I don't know about the hygienist. I see a private one. I don't think they're covered.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Grrrr, this news just adds to my hormonal fury with the NHS! It's all over the place. Everyone does something differently and very rarely do they actually communicate with each other. On your behalf, I say - aaaaahhh!!!

With Hannah, MW did not see me at 20wks as they classed the scan at that time as a check up with someone. This time, MW asked to see me   Go figure?

Oh big fat whatever to those two teapots today. So long as they did all the things you wanted and needed. They can kiss our arses and shove NICE where the sun don't shine. Told you I was hormonal  

As for the ante natal clases... I have not met one person who found ours any cop. Other than the tour of the maternity ward, they dont tell you anything you don't already know. Of course, it's part of the experience and you're entitled to have your slot, but I honestly wouldn't go out of my way to go on them. Funnily enough I was chatting to a group of friends about them a few weeks ago and we were commenting on what we thought they should really cover in these classes, such as - colic, tummy time, how much to feed, how often, getting into a routine, reflux... the list went on! 

None of the above do you rarely get told about. All had to figure it our or stumble across yourself. Of course you won't though - you've got the best advice on tap- US!!!!

Oooh, a boo it short for "Bugaboo" - another brand of buggy  



Deedee - I KNOW!!!!! I am officially pooping my pants. This last few months has just whizzed by. I have moments of sheer panic at the thought of going into labour and then I have moments of "sod it" and "bring it on"   I get excited about meeting her and seeing what she looks like, and then 5 mins later it freaks me out! 
Friends and family are not helping the situation. If I don't answer my phone instantly they go into a frenzy thinking I've gone into hospital. Like they wouldn't know about it if I had?!?! Then proceed to lecture me about making sure I let them know the second it kicks off. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know  

So, how have you been spending your last few weeks with Hannah? Been managing to get in lots of nice activities? 

Did you settle on any names yet? Was it Lola? 


Donna - Hope all went well with DH today  


Emma - How you feeling today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

My antenatal classes didn't cover anything beyond going into labour. There was lots of roleplaying along the lines of 'how do you think you'll feel if your waters break in Sainsbury's', and twittering about birthplans and birthing balls. 
If only they'd shown how to put on a nappy, how to do poppers (still struggle with that one) etc.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

How many layers to put on them ... I used to torture myself over that one!!! too hot? too cold?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone,

Off work today, terrible headache when I woke up it was migraine-like.  Feeling a little bit better now but not wonderful.  I've also just noticed my hair is beyond help in its current 'state' and it's been 9 weeks since I had a haircut.  I don't know what is wrong with my brain, I used to be so organised. 

Annie, what time is your scan today?  I wonder if you are already there... hope it's going well, will check back later.

How is everyone else today?  Donna, how is H?

Well, after feeling nothing specific, I now feel like I have an octopus in my stomach!   How typical for him/her to wind me up for weeks and the day after I get some reassurance another way he/she decides to let me know they are most definitely there!!

Thanks for the info on the NHS classes.  Really, I just want to meet some mums in the area.  The NCT one isn't local (nearby town - begins with a D) whereas the NHS one is apparently local in my area.  Mind you, I don't fancy being wound up and reduced to tears either, so I will see how it goes!  (if I ever find out more details)

PC is making my head hurt again so think I'd better log off!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Scan is at 3:15. Feeling confident that she is more than a decent size. Her movements still make me want to cry! Will let you know asap.

Claire - Good idea getting to know Mum's in the area. Have a look at classes near you for things like Aquanatal and Yoga. Great way to meet fellow Mums2B  

Awwww, that's lovely that you're definitely feeling something today  

Sleep off that headache and if that fails - eat chocolate!


TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope it goes well. 

Claire - hope you feel better soon. Is your air growing like crazy now you're pg? (When you've given birth it all falls out in clumps  ). You've reminded me to book a haircut too.

Donna - how is H (or is he dh again now?).

Deedee, Polly - hello!

Off to brave the supermarket in a minute; didn't get round to doing an internet order.
Found out this morning that another of the mothers I've got friendly with is moving away.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, any news? 

Emma, yeah, hair and nails are growing like crazy.  I also have a really hairy stomach!  Another sign of a boy, I've been told...  Sorry another of your friends is moving away, that must be so frustrating.  

Hello to everyone else.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - awww, how dissapointing. I expect it's hard to find good friends in a village/small town  

Claire - How's that headache?

Well, scan was a bit of a waste of time to be honest   The sonographer was confused as to why I was there. She said they don't usually scan after 36wks as it's damn near impossible to take measurements - which it was.

The head was so far in that she couldn't scan it at all and that's what they use to guess the size.

I haven't got an excess of fluid. In fact, there's not much left, but she said that is normal this close to due date.

So, all looks fine as far as she could see. I'm seeing a Consultant on Friday, but nobody (least of all me) is sure why!?!


Just hoping things kick off before Friday and then kinda not as I am seriously, seriously scared. I'm sure I was much calmer with Hannah. This time I am really nervous about it!

Oh well, too late now!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I am seriously beginning to doubt whether anyone in the NHS knows what they are doing!  Sorry to hear that the scan was of no use, it sounds like everything is progressing perfectly normally which is great news.  

I bet when you get going with the labour, your body will take over and you'll stop feeling so nervous and be too busy concentrating on giving birth to your little girl that all such thoughts will be a distant memory. 

Headache ok now.  Only in work tomorrow then that's it until the last day of September.  I've got Thursday off as DH is having teeth extracted (he's not a good dental patient ) then we have someone coming round to quote on a new boiler (I can't believe our boiler is packing up when we need to be saving pennies!) am 'working from home' on Friday due to the scan then on our hols on Sunday.  

I'm going to miss the birth announcement, I just know it! ... 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - You're not going to miss anything. I will text you "if" anything kicks off....  

My new plan of action is to ask to be induced when I see the consultant on Friday. I think it'll make me feel alot more relaxed and in control. At the minute it feels like it's all in the lap of the Gods as to whether they have enough experienced staff on the day and most importantly - an anaesthetist!!!!

I doubt they'll agree to it, but it's got to be worth a shot?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Surely they won't induce you until you're 2 weeks overdue (or bp goes through the roof)? I thought that was standard policy.  Having been induced with W, I'm not sure I'd recommend it unless you have to; it is quite unpleasant.

They might do a sweep or 2 once you've got to your due date.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, hun -it's a baby, you're not supposed to be in control  

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, what an excellent point! 

I'd heard that being induced wasn't pleasant.  What's your reason for wanting an induction?  My next door neighbour was due to be induced and she was dreading it, luckily she went into labour naturally 2 days beforehand.

What a naff day at work.  Don't think my boss was too pleased I was off yesterday.   Got a 1-2-1 in a bit with her too. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I'll have a bloody good try  

Claire - I've always heard that they're not nice too, but then I've had a couple of friends who it went really well for. 

Emma - They will agree to inductions in some circumstances prior to due date here. They might let me just to make me go away!

Oooh, I don't know. I feel like I can't win no matter what I do!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Emma hope everyone is feeling better in your house.

Claire, yea! to movements in a few months your be begging them to stop when he/she is doing the tango at 3am lol

Annie I would reccomend induction either it was awfull and there is no gaurrantee (sp) it will work - look what happened to him 4 days of induction, examinations etc and conntractions but no labour

Polly have things calmed down at work for you?

Deedee pack that bag misses!!!

DH operation went well thanks you although he is in loads of pain as was very sick yesterday becasue of the morphine but is better today. Just in pain and can't do much so I am flying solo which is hard on me but can't be helped. I a, feeling a bit stressed.

Going on holiday to Norfolk/ great yarmouth on friday for a week. My brother SIL and there 2 boys are meant to be coming with us but they have just pulled out due to pennies

oh I have internet back now

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- ahhh that's a shame your friend is moving away. Did you think about the childminder/ nursery idea?

Annie- TELL me about it! Im pooping myself already. I think I was calmer last time aswell, as they say 'ignorance is bliss' but i certainly dont feel that 'knowledge is power' as far as labour is concerned!
I suspect that you are a fellow control freak like me, and as Polly rightly pointed out it is useless trying to be in control when pg, especially at this stage. Why do you want to be induced BTW? I think they would laugh at me if I suggested that before the due date. My friend begged to be induced with her second because she was too knackered looking after her toddler but she was 7 days overdue at that point. Last time I always expected to go 11 days overdue so anything else felt like a bonus. I know I'll be crawling the walls too in the last week or so, im getting sooo uncomfortable and am seriously running out of clothes to wear. My maternity jeans have stretched so much that I have a lovely saggy crotch thing going on and have to keep pulling them up in public- nice!

Claire - you and Dh make the most of your holiday, this is a great time for you to go away as you are not too big and uncomfortable yet. Im so excited about the scan 

Donna- righteo, ill pack my bag asap! Definately taking the make up and straighteners this time. Can you get some help with looking after (D)H and the boys?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Deedee why the make up and straightners? will you have time or indeed be bothered with such items?

Claire Please Please text me all the news form your scan.

Annie please please txt when little one arrives as I KNOW it will be next week when I am away and without internet access.

OMG what if I have no signal 

Feeling awfull tonight, really need a bubble bath

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Tbh, I don't really want to send the boys to a childminder, although W will be starting at pre-school in January (probably ... dh isn't keen). What I'd like to do is get more help around the house - a cleaner, someone to do my ironing etc - to do all the things I hate doing. Problem is I never get time to organise it (or get my house tidy enough to have a cleaner  ). Also a bit wary of spending too much money at the moment. Dh is seriously worried about being out of a job if the credit crunch escalates into a full blown recession.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

OK, so induction perhaps also not a quick fix. I'm just going to have to fight the NHS system when the time comes!! I was so spoilt when I had Hannah. I was the only person in delivery for 24hrs. I had every facility at my disposal. I'm praying lightening strikes twice! 

See what the dishy Greek Consultant says tomorrow  


Deedee - Knowledge is soooo not power in this case   I know what you mean about the clothes. I have 1 pair of jeans and approx 5 tops that still fit. They are washed to death  
I thought having an induction might put give me more chance of guaranteeing the epidural and in good time. I'm a bit scared this one might go too quickly or they'll be too busy - control freak thing  

Oooh, how are the party plans going for ickle Hannah?


Emma - Not send W to pre-school?!?! Why not? It's a right of passage for every parent let alone the kids   It saves many a Mum from going completely bonkers!
I can understand DH's concerns about the credit crunch. I don't think I was taking is seriously enough until they annoounced Lloyds taking over HBOS yesterday. I'm just about to sit down and go through our bills for the first time. See where I can shave a few ££££'s 


Donna - Glad DH's operation went well. Hope he perks up soon   Of course I will text you hun. I just have a feeling I'm going all the way with this one though   Have a fantastic time with your Aunt  
How are the boys doing by the way? 


Polly - Things still going well at work?


Right- got a play date this morning and another at a park this afternoon. Hoping it might help


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I couldn't have an epidural with W precisely _because_ I was induced. An induction labour (when it gets going) is generally a lot more painful and intense than a 'normal' one and there isn't time. Also, for me, the application of the gel was 10000 times worse than labour (which is saying something). It _really_ hurts!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Day off today, DH has had his two teeth out and I have him under house arrest, he keeps trying to go out and carry on with our new patio, he only had them out an hour and a half ago .  He's being very sulky it's like have a child in the house.

Donna, hope your holiday is great, hoping it will be good for you to get away.  Good point about the phone signal, I bet I won't have one in rural Somerset either...   I'll try and text you after my scan tomorrow, feeling VERY nervous although am being kicked constantly as I type!  How did it go from no kicks to this in a matter of days?!  Hope (D)H is recovering well too. 

Emma, I think pre-school is a fab idea.  Can you sell it to DH as a socialisation exercise?   The cleaner sounds like an even fabber idea!

Annie, hope your dishy Greek consultant gives you some good news tomorrow!

Deedee (and Annie, I suspect!), I wouldn't go anywhere for longer than say 10 hours without hair straighteners and make up either!

Morning Polly.  How's things?

I'm with you on the credit crunch thing, particularly after the banking thing yesterday as my DH works for a large bank and in asset finance for small to medium sized businesses and nooone's buying...  Unfortunately I'd already shaved the surpluses off the outgoings, re-jigged suppliers, etc., so there is no way to knock down the outgoings.  We have someone coming to quote thousands for a new boiler later too.   Oh, and did I mention the new car we need too.... shh*t!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Annie I see why you would want an induction but I too found the gel very painfull and it does bring on intense contrations quickly.

Claire the image of you sitting at your desk with lil one jumping about inside you made me smile. Its a really nice feeling.

Emma if you were to put Will in a nursery for a couple of afternoons it would give you quality time with Robin.

Polly how are you?

Deedee don't you go inot labour early before I get back! Any plans for Hannah birthday, Blimey time is fliying if Hannah is 2 already I know callum and Ryan aren't far behind

Busy busy today trying to finish packing and clean the flat.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - O.K, so getting put off the induction idea now   I'm going to ask about having an epidural if I do end up having an induction. My friend had an epidural after the gel, but before the drip went in  


Claire - LOL at DH. A cold will floor them for days when you want to do something, but when they want a job done they can battle through anything   

Wishing you the very best for tomorrow. Do try and relax and enjoy seeing your little person   ooooh and go on ASK!!!! You know you want to know - it makes sense! Think of the money I could save you if we knew it was a girl   

Also - have a fabulous weekend in Somerset. Can you treat yourself to a scone and clotted cream?


Donna - Hope you've got all the packing done and that you get lots of opportunity to relax at your Aunt's. Have fun xxx

Had a nice day here today. Play date this morning went well, had lunch and then went to bed at the same time as Hannah... woke up 2 hrs later. Needless to say she's not so keen on going to sleep now! I kick myself  

DH got home at a decent time so we went and did the weekly shop. They only went and had a power cut!!! We were in pitch black and I shouted from the top of an aisle to DH "GRAB HANNAH" - who at that time was faffing around behind him a few feet back. OMG - the sheer panic that someone might grab her or how scared she was stood there in the dark... I nearly puked!

We were in the dark for literally a matter of seconds, but that almost got me started  


right - off for me dinner. Night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Wow Annie that sounds scary I am surprised that that didn't get you started.
I'm not going to my aunts this time we have a cottage rented in nurfolk. My brother, SIL and 2 nephews are coming to

Claire, all the best for tomorrow I will be thinking of you and awaiting news 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Apologies for the confusion. It sounds lovely - a cottage in Norfolk. Take lots of piccies of the boys so we can see how much they've grown! have a wonderful time  

Claire - I can't remember what time your appointment is - Enjoy your scan and looking forward to hearing all about it  


Mine is at 11.30. If you don't hear from me, then it was nothing more than a check up. Anything interesting and I'll text you all


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, good luck at 11.30, what is the appt for is it just to see if you can be induced or is that an extra add-on question? 

Donna, I've probably missed you but enjoy Norfolk, sounds like you're going to have a great time!  I second the request for piccies! 

Emma, how are you now?  Do you feel better than you did?  And did you get your pill sorted out with the GP? 

Polly, how are things going at work?  Is it just you and the new person at the moment?  Hope you're not still swamped with work. 

Deedee, have you got that bag packed?! 

My appt is at 11.20.  Very nervous.  

I just rang my GPs to check whether my test results were back and they were!  
The receptionist said that it says that the notes say to tell the patient the results are normal.  I tried to find out a bit more about it, but there wasn't much on the screen but it did say that there were no antibodies present so I think I'm in the clear on that one!

Back later hopefully with more good news.  Come on, bean!

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie how did you get on?

My scan was GREAT.  We had a trainee doctor sitting in on it so the sonographer explained every little detail to him so it was really interesting for us.  Bean was doing acrobatics, touching its forehead with its toes, waving its arms and legs around, so cute.  All appears well.

And the colour of our bump is..................................


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

............ YELLOW! 

Sorry, couldn't resist.  

It will be a boy though. 

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

oooh Claire you little minx 

Im soooo glad all went well and you enjoyed it. Hopefully now you can relax a little and enjoy the 2nd trimester. Ok, ok labour bag will def be packed this weekend. That reminds me, must go to Boots for jumbo packs of maternty pads and paper knickers- oh the joys! 

Donna- have a lovely time in Somerset- ooo arrr! Isnt that what they say down there Dont worry hun, im not going anywhere for a few weeks. i'll still be here waddling around when you get back 

Annie- Any news? or have you run off with that dishy consultant  Blimey a power cut-how scary for you all?

Emma- Do you mind if I ask why you dont want the boys to go to a childminder?

Its my birthday on Monday- wooo hooo!! Not that I'll be up to much mind you, SATC is out on DVD so Ive been dropping hints about that. 

Can't believe Hannah will soon be 2 myself. Party is booked for soft play area (FM's), theres no flippin way I'm having it in the house at the moment.

make up and straighteners? well, last time I went au-natural but I know that photos of me and bubs are going to be doing the rounds and a girl has to look her best doesnt she? DH took the first photo of me and H into work and stuck it on his computer screen for all and sundry to see. Little did I realise my left boob was hanging out, my hair was so greasy you could fry chips in it and my skin was milk bottle white and blotchy. I know, I know  nobody wants to look at be anyway but when H and Bob show those photos to their friends in years to come I want to look less like ive done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

No word from Annie?   Hope you're ok.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im worried too  Ive just texted Annie and Ill let you know if I hear anything

xo


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just got a text and everything is fine. Annie has just been really busy.

D


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Apologies.... nothing exciting to report. Just sat here waiting  


The Consultant and MW I saw on Friday were lovely and I've felt alot better about things since. I'm not seeing him now unless I go overdue and they made me an appointment for that on 3rd Oct. I asked if we could book an induction for my due date but he wouldn't   Wants to see me and then book me for an induction if I do get to that appointment.


Claire - Ooooh, you little Madam. I thought for one second that you caved and found out   Really pleased all went well and that the blood results have come back all clear ... now enjoy! Get out there and get buying!


Deedee - I wouldn't have a party at my house either - no way   I've not packed straighteners this time but I have got oodles of under eye concealer for those dark circles! I'm hoping I get time to wash and blow dry my hair before I set off for the hospital. I'm going to try anyway. Priorities and all that  


right, off to catch up on Sky + before the Ryder Cup starts again this afternoon. I'm not a big sports fan, but I lvoe that tournament. DH sat up til midnight watching it - BIG fan  



TTFN - i will text "if" anything happens


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad everything went well for all you pg people with scans, hospital appointments etc.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just had a text from Deedee to say she's in the hospital.

She started having pains yesterday, but they've eased off. She's staying there tonight for observation.

I've told her she's not to jump the queue!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness. Wasn't expecting her that. Send her my love.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

goodness!

it seems a bit early, so fingers crossed everything is ok.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Any news from Deedee?

Isn't it her birthday today too?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Just sent Deedee a text to ask how things are going. Will let you know when I hear.

Is it today her birthday? Oooh, hope it was a false alarm   It is a wee bit early yet.

Stay put Little Deedee


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just had text from Annie - she's started contractions - did you all get it, or shall I post it?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG! How exciting! Maybe there'll be 2 vag team babies tonight. 

Do you have any details, Polly?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

She said: Contractions started about 2 hours ago. Every 8 mins. Just packingH off to mum's then calling hospital. 

This was 6.25, so I guess she is there and pushing?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I want baby news!     I bet Annie2 is here by now (and maybe Deedee2)


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you psychic, Emma?

I literally just got the text. *Layla Grace  * was born (to Annie!) this morning at 6 am weighing 6Lb 10. Annie says not a good labour, but no other details as yet.

     

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news (apart from the awful labour)!  Annie and family!    

LOL, I nearly posted yesterday saying that I'd changed my mind and she could call the baby Layla after all.   Guess what CD arrived in the post here not 5 minutes ago - Derek and the Dominoes album 'Layla'! I heard it on the radio the other day and thought what a fine song it was!

Do send her my best wishes.

Emma, xx
p.s. I _am_ psychic


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I was thinking that it was a bit quiet here considering, and then I realised that everyone is either having babies or is on holiday except for you and me, Emma! I'll be doing one of those next week....two weeks of Greek sunshine and no work. I'll text Donna and let her know, unless you already did?

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahhh thats great news, I was hoping bubs would be born on my birthday. I hope Annie and Layla are ok- love the name by the way! Can't wait to hear more details. 

Well, things have settled down now. For a while we thought Bob was going to make an early appearance- v scary!
I was actually in the middle of Boots on Saturday stocking up on disposable briefs and the like when I took a terrible cramp in my lower back/side. It actually took my breath away and I had to stop and cling on to the trolley for 5 minutes. After 10 minutes it eased off but afterwards I started feeling tightenings in my tummy and was q uncomfortable. I came home and went to bed but the cramps(?) continued into Sunday. I called the ward and they told me to come down and get checked over. I was also worried as my urine hadnt been checked since 12 weeks!!  I went down thinking that Id get the wee wee checked and be home within the hour but they decided to keep me in as the CTG monitor showed mild contractions!! I wasnt in pain but my tummy was tightening and they said it was the best place to be. The lower back pain came back again and more tightenings later on and i was given steroid shots to mature Bob's lungs if she was to come early and drugs to slow down contractions. There was talk of moving me to another hospital should things kick off as our hosp doesnt have a SCBU- all very scary stuff and I got myself into a right old state. I was scanned by a consultant who was happy I wasnt going into labour early so I calmed down a bit.

I hardly slept a wink due to all the comings and goings of the ante-antal ward and a loud snoring lady and ended up on the monitor again at 4am as the back pain came back but everyone was convinced it wasn't pre-term labour and said that it looked like a urinary infection which would explain the backache and irritable uterus.

To cut a long story short they STILL dont know what was causing the pain/ tightenings until the urine test results come back later today but were happy to let me go yesterday (felt sorry 4 me on my birthday!) Since Ive been home Ive been much better, just taking it easy and see this as a big wake-up call- need to slow down and take it easy I think!

Hope everyone is ok.

D xo


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - how scary for you, poor thing.   I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the urine results give you some answers. Lots of rest now for you I think - milk it as much as possible!

Polly - I'm very jealous of you holiday. Definitely well deserved though. Does this mean that you still haven't sacked your new staff member?   
I was going to suggest we meet up again soon, when you had a spare moment. It will have to wait a while longer.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes Emma I'll def be milking it from now on I think 

oooooh 2 weeks of Greek sunshine- very jealous Polly, but you deserve it!

Hope Claire and Donna are enjoying their breaks too.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Any news yet Deedee? What time do you get your results?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well the result showed 'contamination' so isnt reliable. I have to go down and give another one


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

How annoying for you.   

It makes me laugh that mws and the like bang on about how important it is to rest in the latter stages of pregnancy but are forever making you go to hospital for monitoring, scans, blood tests, urine tests, etc.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I know! Ive been so much better since being back at home- def a case of 'white coat syndrome' I think. Hospitals make me v anxious anyway.

I wonder how Annie is doing? Im sure Hannah is impressed with her new sister.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad you're feeling a bit better.

I can't wait to hear Annie's story in full. I wonder if she's out of hospital yet?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think it's just you and me at the moment Emma (or maybe just me! )

I have slowed down to the point that I'm now bored. DH wont let me lift a finger, bless him, he's being very good. Our childminder is taking H a few more hours aswell this week so I feel a bit redundant....

How are you keeping? Did you have a chat with your GP about changing your pill?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Seeing GP tomorrow morning as a matter of fact.

Had a dull old day today. I'm waiting for a man to come round and look at my fascias. Have spent the day tidying and cleaning the house, but W messes things up faster than I can tidy.   Neither boy has napped properly today so they're both really grumpy.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh good luck! Let me know how it goes with the doc.

Im going to go down and give another sample. Am worried that just going near that place will set me off again.....


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good luck. Make sure they give you a clean pot to wee in!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

GP agreed that this particular pill doesn't seem to agree with me. I've got to see the month through and then change to the mini-pill (one where you take for 21 days then have 7 off).


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi, just waving, not drowning. last day in office before my hols (got meetings all tomorrow)

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly. In case you don't get online again hope you and dh have a _wonderful_ holiday.

Any more news from Annie?

It'll just be me talking to myself before too long.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie has just been let out of hospital. we might get some piccies soon.....? (She didn't say taht last bit, just me hoping!)

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Woo hoo. Can't wait!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

just to say that I'm finally home. Not feeling very well (very very anaemic) but don't worry - I'm alright. Very glad to be in my home!

I will get on asap and send pics and give the full story. 

Layla is doing grand (deedee term). Very beautiful


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - welcome back! Glad they let you out. Did you lose a lot of blood? 

Hope you manage to get some rest. Can't wait to hear all about it when you get round to that.

Take care, and make sure you eat properly. 

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll just talk to myself for a day or two.....

Annie - you'e probably too busy and knackered to be online atm, but I'm thinking of you and hope everything is going ok. I have so many questions about it all, but I'll just have to wait!

Deedee - how are you? When do you get the 2nd attempt results back?

Everyone else is on holiday, I think.

Gorgeous day here. Really warm and sunny. Went to a farm/soft play place this morning. Having a lazy afternoon now. Nothing exciting planned for the weekend so far.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Gosh what a lot of goings on while I've been away!

Annie, as I said in my text, CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Layla Grace and I can't wait to hear your birth story (I think ) and see piccies.      

Deedee, I was scrolling through frantically to see what had happened!  Have you got the results from your wee test yet?  Let us know asap!  I hope you're still taking it easy, although I agree it is boring!

Polly, I've missed you I think, but hope you have a fabulous holiday. 

Emma, you seem to have been holding the fort somewhat!  Are you having your fascias replaced?  Makes a great difference I think.  We had ours done when we had new windows and they look soooo much better.

Donna, think you're back soon too.  Hope you've had a great holiday.

We had a good break.  Eating out was difficult for me and I ended up having the same meal in the same pub 3 of the 5 nights, and cheating quite a bit the others.  Back to good intentions now.  Bean seems ok, kicking away.  My hormones are also raging, we had an incident where we got stuck in this really narrow lane and had to reverse back about half a mile due to a breakdown ahead, well DH was doing his best but kept having to stop and straighten up and this old cow in the car in front of us got out twice to have a go at him, guess she didn't expect to encounter hormonal me, she didn't do it again!   Was scary though, there was smoke coming out of our engine for some reason, perhaps all the revving, but seems ok now.   Otherwise, it was very relaxing and our luxury 5* B&B was exactly that........ 

Right got to go, going to my brothers for dinner.  Back later or tomorrow to see if there's a Deedee update.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Righto - I'll try and keep it brief as poss!!!


Contractions started 4.30pm Monday whilst on the phone to a friend moaning about nothing happening  

DH got home not long after and took Hannah to Mum's 

I got in shower and contractions went from 10 mins to 4mins very quickly. Still waited at home another hour and a half thinking it would be hours still.

Decided to make my way to hosp at around 8pm. Got examined and was already 8cms - OMFG!!!!

Had a meltdown and screamed I had to have an epidural for delivery in case I tore again. Shouting = get what you want  

Took a little while for me to dilate the last half centimetre and then needed a drip as contractions had lost pace. Got that going and then pushed for 2hours.

Couldn't get her out, so had ventouse again which I was quite happy about at that point. That went really smoothly. Had a cut as planned and out she plopped.

Then..., placenta refused to come out. They said they could take up to an hour but after 20 mins i started bleeding heavily and I knew it was heavy from their faces   Panic sations, off to theatre and had to sign a consent form to say if they couldn't get it out I would have to have a hysterectomy - OMFG!

Now then, let me tell you something - that procedure is seriously NOT NICE!!!! But, they got it out and stitched me up in an hour. I lost over a litre of blood which I was told is ALOT.

So, needed a blood transfusion. Felt soooo much better once that had gone in. I was a gibbering delerious mess prior to it going in. I BF for 12 hours (HOW?) and then had to get DH to come up the hosp and give her a bottle. I was scared I was going to fall asleep on her or drop her. 

I declined to stay another night and have more blood. I was getting no sleep as they were so busy up there. they agreed I could come home on strong iron tablets and promise to rest. I had a fab nights sleep thanks to DH and only now starting to flag again. Even went along to a party H was invited to today. Sat in the corner with my feet up and everyone demanding I did not move! They brought me food and drinks - it was great!

Layla is the spitting image of Hannah. Looooads of jet black hair and big blue eyes. I am absolutely in love again. Hannah adores her - perhaps a bit too much. She wants to help with everything and smother her (literally) with kisses.

Me and DH got the giggles in the car today. Looked back and there we had 2 gorgeous girls. It's such a bizarre feeling. 

Layla has her day and night mixed up at the moment, but I'll soon whip her into shape   she says....  


Right, getting really drowsy now. Signing off before I start making awful spelling mistakes. Piccies are on ********. I'll e-mail some more when I can


night girls xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Annie, that all sounds very traumatic!  Glad you're ok and it all turned out well.   How are you feeling now?

Piccies on ******** are great.  How come you're not in any of them?!   Layla looks gorgeous, as does Hannah, and I love Hannah's big sister t-shirt!

Deedee, is there any news from your test?  

Hi everyone else.

I'm trying to put together a list of things to buy.  My parents have very kindly said they will be giving us a lump sum shortly to buy baby things which is so generous there is enough to buy everything we need, but I don't want to be wasteful so if anyone has any advice on what is needed (and how much it costs) and what is definitely not needed that would be fab.  Some of these online lists seem a bit excessive...


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Not gone yet, had long meetings yesterday and spent today buying swimsuits and getting legs waxed. Also got a new suitcase, as DH would only let me book one on the flight (easyjet). So I insisted we had to get a new one as our "largest" is not very big, and is missing a handle. So I managed somehow to get a size that is reasonable for two people who read a lot for a fortnight  

Annie, poor you! what a trauma. And you went out already! Wonderwoman! Don't push it though, you've been through a lot. I'm off to ******** now to look at pics, and then I have a couple of hours work to do, before we leave tomorrow. 

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - oh yes, I am full of good advice on what you need and don't    When H is at school this week I'll have a go at doing a list for you. How lovely of your folks. Have you started looking at prams?

Well, no chance of any photos of me and Layla in the hospital. What with surgery, blood transfusions etc. 

Besides, I seriously looked/still looking do ill. Anaemia really is not a good look on anyone!

Give me a few days to get my colour back and I'll have a photo with her


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- poor you! that was traumatic wasn't it? Im SERIOUSLY pooping it now!

Ill be back later to post properly after the bedtime routine

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

We had a lovely break t was just what I needed and the boys loved all the open space and animals. We have booked up again for next year.
Cottage was luurrvly very luxurious.
Computer blew up on our arrival home, Icouldn't not have internet so we got a lap top today - fab

Deedee I wasn't expecting your news, hope results came back clear and you are still taking things easy

Emma how are you?

Polly I have missed you now but have a well deserved break, I love Greece so very jealous

Annie congratulations again, your labour sounds very trumatic but I am glad Layla made it safely into the world.
How comes you deided on a different speling of Layla?

Claire thank you for the text glad scan went well, I LOVE the picture. and now you can start buying how exciting

I'll be back to do a more detailed post about holiday etc when I can

Glad to be back

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Omigod Annie, what a horrendous labour! Did you get the epidural in the end or was it too late? I'll bet you didnt expect to go early. Im sure you are just glad to be home and into (some sort of) routine. Keep eating hun, lots of steak for you and apparantly liver is full of iron if you can bear to eat it. Are you still breastfeeding?

Now, how does this ******** thing work? do I have to register in order to view someone else's piccies? Im dying to see piccies of Layla- Im sure she's a beaut!

Emma- Let's hope this new pill agrees with you  Sorry to leave you on your own for a while 

Claire- Welcome back hun, you missed all the drama! 

Polly- Have I missed you? Have a fab time- Im not jealous-honest! 

Well, I havent given the other sample yet as Im due to see the madwives on Thurs anyway and am scared that just going near that place again will set me off....
I havent had any more pain/ tightenings since Ive come home and am taking things very easy. Ive got lots of offers of help and DH has been great.
Good news is that bag is most definately packed and nursery is finished (just in case!)


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome home Donna- sounds like the break has done you the world of good! Cant wait to hear details.

xo


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie, Layla is gorgeous just like a doll and Hannah looks has proud has punch x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - welcome back! Glad you had a lovely holiday. Is dh a dh again, or still an h, by the way?

Claire - I'm going to post later what I think you need (and don't need) once dh has taken W out (can't think straight for noise at the moment!).

Annie - hope you're doing OK. The ******** pictures are gorgeous, and Hannah is such a beauty too - wonderful hair.

Deedee - sounds like resting is paying dividends. Keep it up!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

OK Claire, here goes. My views on what you need and don't need. The others can add their twopenneth and disagree. 

The best bit of advice I can give you is *do not buy anything at all from Two Left Feet, however tempting the price may seem*. You might be tempted because they're not far away from us, but you will regret it. If you do a search on here (or Mumsnet) you can read all about them.

You will need:
*0-9 month carseat. Buy the safest and best you can afford
*Pushchair
You might be tempted to buy a travel system (carseat, pushchair, changing bag, footmuff), as I did with W.
False economy, in my view. You will get a better and safer carseat without. Get one that fits your car and buy a pushchair that suits your needs separately.
*Some sort of snowsuit or fleecy all in one suit for a winter baby. Buy a big one (0-3 months or even 3-6, not newborn which will only last a week)
*nappies - lots (unless you're using reusables). Newborns use about 60-80 a week. Don't worry that eases off to about 30-40 by 6 weeks.
*baby wipes, fragrance free
* lots of muslins (3 packs of 6?), especially if you're thinking of breastfeeding
*nappy sacks (at least one per nappy - 2 if you have fortnightly bin collection )
*somewhere for the baby to sleep - cot, moses basket etc. I never bothered with a Moses basket, just straight into a cot.
*sheets for cot (4? - can always buy more if you have a sicky baby)
*grobags - 0-6 month size. You'll need 2 (in case the baby is sick in the night). 2.5 tog.
*sleepsuits - approx 10 in 0-3 month size.
*vests (= legless sleepsuits) to wear under sleepsuits
*couple of cardigans (they grow out of these in next to no time)
* couple of blankets
*napisan for soaking soiled sleepsuits (poo explosions)
*breastpads for leaking boobs (whether or not you breastfeed this will happen)
*lots of tisses (you will cry a lot)
*chocolate
* changing mat (ideally 2 - one upstairs, one down), or you can use a towel.
*bottles if bottle feeding - get 6. Dr Browns are best for reflux.
*Bottle of Milton solution
*Large tupperware container (soak bottles in there with Milton)
*bottle brush
*dummies - up to you. Buy lots of whichever you go for so that you can find them in the night easily. They get very attached to one type and won't use any other (and then discontinue making them when you need more - grrrrr).

In my (humble) opinion you don't need:
*moses basket
*snugglemuffs or footmuffs or whatever they're called (just use a blanket)
*outfits for a newborn (they need changing every 5 minutes and will poo all over them)
*toys, teddies (you'll get given them anyway, and they don't really play until 6 months old)
*nappy bins
*sterilisers (even if bottle feeding)
*changing bag. Just get a large bag that you'd like to use.

That's all I can think of at the moment. Sure I'll remember more later!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thought of some more

Things you need:
* one hat
*possibly a baby bath? You don't NEED it, but it saves filling a whole bath iwith water.
*baby play gym (recommend elc one). Fabric mat that you plonk them on with dangly things above their head

Things you don't need:
*thermometer (just touch the head - if it is hot they have a temperature)
*baby monitor (bet the others will disagree on this ). Trust me, if (when) they're awake you'll know about it!
*temperature egg thingy (if you get grobags they come with a room thermometer)
*mobile (distract little ones from sleep)


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, and a bouncy chair can be useful (put them in it to watch you when you'e cooking etc). Depends on the child though - W screamed blue murder if put in one, R spent hours in his.

Anusol for post pregnancy piles.  

Don't bother buying Sudocrem - you'll get given a little tub (more than enough to be going on with) in hospital.

By the way, you're more than welcome to have any of my baby stuff that you want or need.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG Emma, that is so nice of you, thank you, that list is fab and it made me laugh!   I'll review and may ask questions!  Sudocream - is that the nappy rash stuff?  You've suggested some things I hadn't thought of too, which is great.  The last thing I want is to find I need something when I'm up to my armpits in explosive poo and terrified of leaving the house with a baby!  I'll show DH when he gets back from the shops as he was none too impressed with my list!

Donna, I'm so pleased you had a good holiday.  Must be good if you've booked up for next year.  Not sure we're going to get a holiday next year  but you never know I suppose!  Cottage sounds like it was nice.  As does the lap top, I'm so chuffed with ours and couldn't imagine life with a clunky old desktop now.

Deedee, glad you're resting up.

Annie, hope you're getting on ok with Lady L.   Also hope you're feeling less anaemic.

Polly, think you're now on holiday but incase you're not, hello.

Got tomorrow off work as it's the end of the holiday year and I had one day over our carry-over allowance.  Planning to spend the day lazing about, as after feeling more energetic the last 6 weeks or so, I feel exhausted again today for some reason.  Off to heat up some crumble I made yesterday now, will be back tomorrow probably.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Perhaps you overdid it on holiday? Nice to have Monday off, I reckon.

I'm a bit  at the list, tbh. When you add all the things up it comes to a small fortune.

Another thing I've thought of, particularly for a winter baby, is socks or soft shoes, or something to put on their feet. If they're in sleepsuits (which have feet) there's no need, but if they're in outfits you'll need something. Girls are easier because they can wear tights. If it is a boy the _only_ socks that stay on are Gap ones. I dont know why, but it is the case.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

I think a bouncy chair is a must and I would have to disagree on the baby moniter ( although does depend on the lay out of your house) Callum and Ryan also loved there cot mobiles and they really helped them sleep.
A moses basket isn't a must but they do look so lost in a cot, I would offer you mine but another friend is already borrowing it. I can ask SIL though?

Definatly get lots of muslin squares and baby grows they are a godsend.

I found my 2 loved being swaddled in blakets, because my 2 were so small I used pram size ones but you will probably find your bubba out grows these really quick so you could use normal size ones.
Grow bags are also fantastic and I have only just stopped putting the boys in them, although if I had way they would be in them till they left school lol

Hope that helps but of course it is only my opinion

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Thanks Donna yes your views are very helpful too.  I've just made loads of changes to my list based on what you and Emma have said.  Gulp to how much it's gonna cost, I think if it wasn't for my parents generosity we would be getting worried given that I hope to give up work.  That's very kind of you to offer to ask SIL about her moses basket but think we'll be ok, not sure whether to have one or not...

Feeling VERY hormonal today, I was in floods of tears from about 8pm last night over the silliest things like not having any tomato soup in the cupboard for my lunch today (to the point that DH went out to buy me some from the 24 hour garage), and not feeling much better today.  I even accused DH of having an affair because he had a message from a girl he used to know via ******** last night and I decided he was being shifty, the fact that she lives in Manchester didn't seem relevant!   Hoping today evens out a bit more.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL at your hormones Claire.   I'm afraid it continues like this until (and beyond) the end.

I spent _hours_ agonising over the Moses basket/cot/cot-bed issue when pg with W. I drove dh loopy with it.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Heck, really, as I'm watching a decorating show on TV and feeling tearful because it's not going to plan!  What a nutter I'm becoming...   I'll be surprised if DH dares to come home from work tonight!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh Claire your so funny. all part of the joys of being pregnant lol

Re: mosses basket, I had them as I thought I would use them for the boys to sleep in downstairs during the day but in reality they slept in there bouncy chairs very comfortablly and as they got older they would fall asleep under the baby gym and I would cover them with a blanket nd leave them - NEVER DISTURB A SLEEPING BABY

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG!!!! Emma has literally covered everything! I cannot think of anything else to add to that  

Totally agree with Grobags though - bloody marvelous things. Only prob is that they can't go in them til they're about 7 1/2 lbs +. So, we're having to use blankets at the mo   

We're getting on really well with the Tomee Tipee Anti Colic bottles this time. Used Dr Browns and Avents last time - Dr Browns are a nightmare for leaking. 

Ummm, anything else I can think of?!? Not off the top of my head.

Sorry you're feeling a bit hormonal hun. If it makes you feel any better, it's perfectly normal and happens to all of us   Have a piece of chocolate  


Layla still doing ok. Feeding every 4ish hours and taking her milkies really well .Alot easier to feed than Hannah was.

Right, must dash. Hannah due to wake up and I have to have eyes in me **** when she's around now


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, so pleased that things are going well with Layla! 

Donna, glad I've entertained you! 

Unfortunately I had my daily dark chocolate allowance not long after I got up this morning, think I'll have to have an apple instead! 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry claire I needed a giggle today not feeling great.

Annie glad to hear Layla is settling well, is she sleeping any better yet? How are you feeling?

RE Bottles, I used Tommee tippee closer to nature bottles and they were great I never had a problem with collic with the boys ( could have just been lucky) they are eaiser to clean and the teats are great if you are going to breast and bottle feed.
I will use those bottles again IF there is a next time.

I would also reccommend you get a bottle of infacol, really helps them bring ther wind up and I think that also contributed to the boys not having colic

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you sound very chilled and sensible for someone who had just had a baby.   Layla will be 7.5 pounds before you know it. I think I used grobags with R before he was that weight because he has quite a chunky neck.


How are the nights? How is Hannah?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hannah, bless her - is being a wee bit too helpful. She is desperate to kiss and cuddle Layla all the time. I don't want to keep telling her "No" as she's not being naughty. I'm having to take a few breaths to keep my patience. I'm sure the novelty will wear off soon.

The nights (so far and touching alot of wood) have been ok. I've been going to bed at 7pm - 8pm and sleeping through til the early hours feed. Last night I slept 8pm - 1am. Fed Layla and then slept til 7am with DH doing the 5am shift. 

That way we've both been getting solid chunks of kip. I mean, I had 10 hours last night?!?! 

She's also done the odd 5-6 hour stretch in the night which has been a bit of alright!

This will only last until DH goes back to work. I'll still go to bed early, but will have to do the early hours feeds. 

Layla's been quite restless today. We've been out and about though so I wonder if that's affected her mojo. We shall see tonight!

Right, need to get ready for another early night xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Emma has provided you with a very thorough list of what (and what not) to buy. So just to add my twopence worth.....

Moses basket- I debated this one aswell and ended up getting one simply because I thought she looked lost and tiny in the cot in the early days and it was good to put her in for a nap downstairs, and could easily be moved around (ok, ok it did look really pretty aswell!) 

Steriliser- Whether you breast or bottle feed you will need something to sterilise the bottles/ pump/ dummies etc in. We went for the Avent steam one (takes about 3 mins and holds about 6 bottles). It was the most used piece of kit we bought so well worth the £30 (?). There are also microwave sterilisers but im afraid I dont know much about them or the traditional Milton method of steeping everything in sterilising solution.

Bouncy chair- Very useful once she could hold her head up. Ours was quite a basic M&P one which could vibrate and play music. H liked to be able to see around her and she was known to fall asleep in it- def worth it if you ask me. I used to put her in it in the bathroom when I was in the shower or on the loo (poor thing).

Muslins- As Emma said you will use LOADS of these things for mopping up all kinds of spillages, as burp cloths or bibs or for keeping your modesty if you breastfeed. I just bought a big jumbo pack in Mothercare for about £14.

Travel system- Mmmmm, well we bought the Quinny 'Buzz' system which consisted of:
Maxi-Cosi car seat
Carry cot 
Pushchair
frame with 3 wheels

The carry cot was what we used least and probably wasn't neccessary apart from in the first few weeks when we were out and about and wanted to lie her flat for a sleep. 
The car seat fits onto the wheel frame and I used this A LOT as you could just transfer her from the car onto the pram without having to lift her out and therefore wake her if she was sleeping.
We now just use the pushchair on the frame and this can either face you or face away.
One reason for getting the Quinny was that it was the most compact as I had the Beetle at the time and boot space was limited. Overall Im really pleased with it but Im sure there are better models out there now and everyone has different needs.

Clothes- Dont get carried away with all those cutsey clothes for newborns- they live in babygros!
I ended up buying loads of plain white ones which could all be chucked in the same hot wash without worrying about sorting colours. 

Bibs- You will need far more than you think you need, think of one for every feed. The plainer the better if you ask me, avoid gimmicky ones with bits on. Plain towelling is best for absorbing and is soft when wiping little faces. Again plain white is good for chucking together in a hot wash.

Changing mat- Get at least two, one for downstairs, one for upstairs. A changing table is probably uneccessary because once they start to roll it becomes redundant and you'll be doing it all on the floor anyway. We got a cot top changer which fits across the top of the cot so saves space aswell. Mamas and Papas do nice changing mats which are soft and have removeable towelling bits that you can wash. The plastic changing mats can be cold on their little tushies so you would probably have to put them on a muslin anyway. Alternatively you could use towels as Emma suggested.

Nappy disposal bin thingy- A total waste of time if you ask me. Why would you want to keep used nappies in the house for any length of time 

Cot bumper- I bought this because I was a sucker for all things frilly and pretty and I thought it made the cot look nice. When H went in the cot it came out as they shouldnt be used before 1 year due to the risk of suffocation and those loose ties. 

Changing bag- You dont have to buy a specially designed changing bag. As Emma said any large bag would do. I find most changing bags are actually too small. Make sure it is made of wipe clean material as you WILL get all sorts of spillages on it. This will be the only bag you use and will go everywhere with you so make sure its something you dont mind being seen with and will take all sorts of abuse. The only thing about specially designed bags is that they come with insulated bottle compartments, changing mats, little bags/ compartments for all the bits and pieces. 

Phew, Im sure there's something Ive forgotten but I think that'll do for now. Emma has covered all the basics, Ive just added what I found useful (or not).

D x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, well done Deedee

I would also say nappy wrapper was a bit redundant. We had one with Hannah, but then wheelie bins got introduced in our area. They just go straight in there now.

Our bouncy chair was and is again the most used thing. Hannah literally lived in it.

Clothes -deffo agree. Don't bother with loads. It is nice to have them out of babygros so I've got loads of long sleeved vests and really soft trousers. Some are like tracksuit bottoms! Makes her look a bit prettier, but looks comfy for her. 


Changing Bag - I got a really nice one from Next this time. Only cost £30. Looks like a proper bag, but has all the baby stuff inside. It has a black and white swirly pattern on it. I'll try and send you a link. I love it.


OK, so the honeymoon period looks to be over. Layla is starting to take time to settle after a feed. Not sure if it's wind or not. She doesn't seem overly windy. Sometimes takes her time to bring it up.... jury is out on this one at the mo!

One observation though is that she is alot more sicky on bottles made from the powder formula. If we use the carton stuff she doesn't puke. Wonder if I'm making the bottles up wrong?!?

Oh, and she favours lying on one side of her head. It's driving me mad as I'm really concious about the flat head thing this time! I've got a special pillow to help with it, but she hates it  

Just taken Hannah to nursery. DH & Layla in bed! I'm sat here twiddling my thumbs a bit. All I need to do it hoover and can't do that with them catching zzz's!!!

right, off to dust or something


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Just a qucike has I need to get dressed to go to playgroup.

Not sure if I am coming down with something I slept from 5pm - 8.30am just crasehd out

Annie you sound so on top of things and very relaxed good for you.

Claire I havethought of a few more things I'll post later if I feel up to it after therapy

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - my mw told me that I should _only_ use cartons for the first 12 weeks (but they probably all have different policies). Does get expensive though.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Dusting? you should be taking it easy young lady 

Have you tried Infacol to help get the wind up?

Might be worth sticking to cartons for a while but as Emma said it could get expensive....
There shouldnt be any difference between made up formula and cartons though  might be one for the HV/ madwife?

The photos of the girls are gorgeous! Hannah is soooo grown up and Layla is a wee dote!

Donna- Good luck for later, hope it goes ok 

DH has gone to Manchester til tomorrow (work thing) so ill be camping at my mums tonight. Party on Sunday so better get a cake sorted. Still no idea what to buy her....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Didn't go playgroup just felt to washed out so luke took the boys.

Claire I had a thought we got our bouncy chairs from babies r us and they layed flat so were great from new born then you could gettle adjust the sit as and when you needed to - fab

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - are you feeling any better? Do you have any appointments (counsellors etc) this week?

Claire - re: bouncy chairs. I borrowed a fancy Mamas&Papas one with W, but he screamed every time he was put in it so I can't comment on its merits. With R I bought a really cheap and cheerful one from John Lewis (£15?), and it was a bit _too_ basic. He slumped quite badly in it and didn't look at all comfortable (and visitors always said 'poor little R, he doesn't look right in that', which got annoying). In fact, he seemed quite happy in it, but I'd probably have bought a better one if I did it again.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire how are you? back to the bouncy chairs, ours were about £40 which was middle of the road and they came with hanging bits and detachable blankets. they also came in pink, blue or nuteral.
I used the tommee tippee steriliser whcih was fab BUT it did low up after a year but then with twins I was using it more than you will.

still feeling washed out dr for me tomorrow I think.

Sorry I hope to be back posting more soon

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just to say a quick Hello

Got the Infacol out yesterday and we seem to be doing a bit better  

Off to register at 11am.

oooh, Deedee - party time! Take loads of piccies for us   I don't think I've seen a pic of Hannah since she was a year old?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad the infacol is helping. Hope you're not overdoing things? Has the mw signed you off yet?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna. How are you feeling?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

not great hun, everything is to much effort lately I'm struggling.
Don't want to moan on here when there is so much happiness on the thread right now


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, if you want to have a moan, then have one! 

Annie, how is the lovely Layla today?  And how is the big sister getting on?

Deedee, aren't you due to see the midwife again soon?  Today?

Emma, how are your two boys?

Polly, hope you're having a nice holiday!

Not had a chance to come on here the last few days, been job hunting on DH's behalf every second I get.  The economy has hit him hard as he sells finance to small businesses and they're not buying, his bosses don't see it that way and he's on the first step of a warning to losing his job unless he meets his targets, which haven't been revised in the face of what's happening.  It's all kicked off because he didn't hit his September target because it was the usual full month target but he had 2 weeks holiday (because his company force you to have a 2 week block of holiday each year, not because he wanted to) so only being there half the time he just about managed to exceed half the months target - not good enough.  Bit of a disaster timing-wise.  Not sure what's going to happen, he needs to either try and get back into his old position with a pay cut, move companies (not easy at the moment) or find a new career path... 

Sorry, that went on a bit! x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

All going well here. Infacol does seem to be helping. Hannah being really well behaved thus far - but she tends to be when DH is around. Lets see what happens next week when he goes back to work.

Claire - I totally sympathise with DH and his work situation. There's no way mine can jump ship to his new venture at the moment. It's too unstable. I need him to stay put and bring home the bacon. Downside being, I have to put up with this poopy hours.Keep your eyes peeled for DH and fingers crossed the rest of the time. I know you can be doing without this worry right now. It'll all be alright x

Emma - MW is coming tomorrow. We were doing so well that she left us to it all week. Just need to make sure Layla has put on weight and then we can be discharged. Not heard from the HV yet...typical! how are the boys?

Donna - Please, let it all out hun. We're here to listen x

Polly - Hello!


Trying to decide what to do today. I like to do an activity with Hannah when she's not at school and especially with DH being home. i might get him to take her swimming. I can sit and watch with Layla. 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah it's not the best... I want him to try and get back into his old position so that we have a bit more stability and security (as much as we can in the current climate) so that he can bring home the bacon too, as it were.  He's not keen though, sees it as a bad thing.  We'll see.  He's thinking about training to be a teacher instead.  Erm, timing?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - love the new ticker! You sounds like you're all doing really well. 

Donna - moan away, please. Better to vent than to keep it all bottled up.

Claire - the job situation is a worry isn't it. Dh is seriously concerned about his job security, and if they do lay off people it will be near impossible to find anything else because all other firms are doing the same. His opinion, fwiw, is that it will be a year from now before things get seriously bad, so better for your dh to find a new job now rather than try in a few months time. Does he want to do something different? Will he _have_ to do something different?
Are you planning on going back to work after the birth?

Deedee - how are you? Still resting? Any more pains?

Boys are fine. R is in about week 3 of having a cold (maybe it is one after the other), but the GP wasn't very interested. I can't remember what he looks like without snot on his face. Hope it clears up soon because these disturbed nights are hard to cope with. Dh is taking them both away to MIL's house on Saturday night so I can have a break.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - maybe he should go for it. There'll always be a need for teachers, and the hours work well with having little ones (plus job security, pensions etc). Money would be tight, I guess, but only for a short time in the grand scheme of things; babies are a lot cheaper than older children (after the initial outlay, much of which isn't essential just nice).

I'm impressed with anyone who teaches. I couldn't do it in a million years!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah Emma, poor Robin!  Buy yay to a night by yourself, what do you have planned?  Bottle of wine and a dvd?  My DH is away two nights next week and I'm already planning my evenings (although without the lovely wine obviously!).

I think teaching is a good idea, I think it would suit his personality better, I personally don't think he's a good match for his current career.  My parents are retired teachers so I've suggested he talks to them about it at the weekend.  Mind you, my dad never has anything nice to say on the subject! 

I was planning to give up work, yes.  Well, I was hoping I could do some freelance instead at some point, and also work as an examiner for the chartered institute of my profession twice a year (it's usually done as an additional thing to full time work).  I got a letter yesterday saying I'd been accepted as an examiner from Dec but it seems after checking my rights that as I won't be employed by them at a certain point before mat leave, it would count as new employment and I wouldn't be eligible for SMP from my current employer.  How bleep ridiculous.  Am going to double check that this is the case before I tell them no, but am sooooo annoyed.

It's not a good week for me.  And don't even get me started on Gordon Brown and the Bradford and Bingley thing (was a shareholder).


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- poor DH, and what a worrying time for you   What would the teaching training involve? Would it be the year's PGCE course? Is it funded? What subject would he teach?

It is something that I have considered from time to time but Im afraid the main draw for me is the holidays and I dont think that that my heart would really be in it. At the moment I teach adults, I dont think I would have the patience for children/teenagers  A few friends are teachers and they do complain about the 'extra' work involved- preparation, marking, extra curricular stuff but I suppose the holidays make up for it. Im sure your mum and dad could give DH good advice though.

Emma- Poor R, bless him! I hope the cold clears up soon. Have you tried a vaporiser in his room? We find that they really help H's breathing at night when she has a cold. Oooh what have you planned for Sat night? I hope wine, chocolate and a long bubble bath are involved 

Annie- Glad the Infacol is doing the trick. How are you feeling? Ill def get some photos of the birthday girl on Sunday. I wonder why we cant upload photos any more? must try again soon

Donna- Please dont feel you cant rant here  Let us know how you are doing hun

Well, went to see the madwives this arvo and they did the usual- bp, tummy feel, listen in and I gave another sample. Im due back in 2 week's time. Bob is head down at the mo so  she stays that way.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sounds like everyone is doing really well at the moment, excpet poor DH's looking for new jobs that must be a worry for all of you concerned.
My thoughts on the subject are maybe it would be better to jump ship before being pushed? as you will have more options avaliable now than in 6 months time - just a thought.

Claire I love he thought of your DH going into teaching, what would he teach?

Annie you are so calm sounds like you really have things sussed, good on you. How is the anemia now?

Emma I hope Robin gets better soon, My advice would be karvol oil (but I think I got that tip from you lol)

Deedee not long for you now - so exciting.
Is it this weekend yoy are doing Hannahs party?

I'm ok just had a few bad days where I have stayed in bed. But looking back that hasn't really helped me so trying to be more positive, I am alos anxious about DH going back to work next week (after 3 weeks off) but I am trying to tell myself that I can cope and all will be fine

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - what is a vapouriser (apologies if that is a stupid question  ). We've got some plug in Calpol thingy that is supposed to emit soothing vapours but it has a built in light that wakes W. 

Plans for Saturday include tidying the airing cupboard (sounds dull but it is a horrible mess and I'll never do it otherwise), cleaning the bathroom, walking the dog with an old (non baby) friend I've recently got back in touch with, then wine, nice food, wine, and Sex & the City dvd.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

ooh I forgot about Karvol. I must have some somewhere. Thank Donna.

Would it help to make some plans for next week so that you have things to look forward to?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- apparantly the plug-in calpol thingy is called a vaporiser. I think Karvol and Calpol do them. We found the night light was a pain too so covered it up with a pile of soft toys. Karvol on a hanky would do the same job though. Your sat plans sound good (apart from the clearing out/ cleaning)

Yes Donna the party is this Sunday. Does anyone know where to get an In the Night Garden or Peppa Pig cake?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I have seen Peppa pig cakes at Asda, I'm sure.

Somewhere must do ITNG ones though, because that is Huuuuuuuuge. I can tell you Waitrose don't do either (but maybe you don't have Waitrose anyway?). 

Failing that you could put your sugarcraft and icing skills to the test and make you own!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Deedee try saisnbury or tesco I am sure I have seen them.

Sorry wanted to say more but boys are awake back later x x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Deedee, sorry can't help on the cake front, I have no idea!  In fact, I don't think I'd know a Peppa Pig cake if I fell in one.  

Just a note about plug ins, I have heard (may be incorrect, but prob worth saying) that they can be a fire risk.  I threw all our plug ins in the bin a while ago as I was worried!

Not sure teaching will be a goer, as it doesn't look like he could get all his ducks in a row in time for applying for next September, but we'll see.  It's only one option that he's looking at.  Would be primary school.

As for me, I have found a way to do the examiner thing  I can do it on a self employed consultancy basis, just need to register and do tax returns, and it won't affect my maternity pay.  I've got our HR dept to put it in writing and telephoned HM Revenue and Customs to double check.

I haven't gone into detail as I've been a mix of depressed and hysterical as the week has unfolded, but I've had an absolutely ****e week, but have managed to rectify a few problems including a dodgy boiler (my lovely parents have saved the day in helping get new quotes during work time), a plumbing problem (my lovely dad has now fixed it), this examiner thing (now sorted).  My outstanding problems are my car service indicator is on after just 6 months , our loss of shares, DH's work situation and the new blow that there will likely be no profit share for him this year as they're prob not going to pay up being a bank so we are thousands out of pocket.  Now, if I could only wave my magic wand in that direction too....... 

I hope next week is better!   Poor little baby, so oblivious to mummy's worries!

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

On a happier note, what is everyone doing this weekend?

I'm shopping tomorrow to price baby things up, dinner at a friends tomorrow night and got another friend coming for lunch on Sunday.

Oh and hello to everyone, how rude of me not to say so in my last post! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

Why is it that when things are going well in life, something comes along to ruin it all.

DH just got a call from his Boss asking him to go in on Sunday for an "annoucement". the company is cutting 600 jobs. If DH is one of those for the job I have no idea what we'll do. 

I feel sick to the pit of my stomach. The timing could not be any worse. Back to full time for me a couple of months after having Layla?!?! Just the thought of it makes me want to curl up into a ball and cry.

Oh God.....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Annie, I'm so sorry.  I will have everything crossed that your DH is not one of those affected.  I'm with you on the feeling sick to my stomach feeling.  I'm beginning to wonder how much maternity leave I'm going to get too. 

Will they be saying who is for the chop on Sunday?

Huge hugs to you, I know just how you feel. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Annie, what a dreadful worry for you. Lets keep everything crossed that dh is one of the lucky ones.   

You really don't need that at the moment, do you. Will you get definate answers on Sunday?

Could he do his new venture if the worst did come to the worst?

Claire - what a difficult week you've had too. Try not to get stressed if you can (easier said than done). Not good for the baby (and the last thing you want is an anxious difficult to settle baby).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, don't worry, I've morphed into mild hysteria rather than stress.  Must be the hormones... 

Have a good night on Saturday night for your night of bliss.  In fact, please have a glass of wine for me! 

Annie, still thinking of you.  I'll try and log on on Sunday to see if your DH has found out or not. 

Hope you all have good weekends if I don't log on before Sunday.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Dh has taken the boys away tonight. I get 2 nights to myself (hopefully, unless he can't cope and comes back early). I feel very sad to see them go (and panic that they'll all die in a car crash   ), but I'm also relieved. I feel utterly exhausted and need some hours off to recharge my batteries.

Plans for tomorrow are falling away. Hairdressing appointment is cancelled because the hairdresser is ill, and my long dog walk with a friend looks a bit iffy given the weather forecast.

Right, off to enjoy wine and some nice food.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Don't do anything!!!! Please make the most of this time while you have it. Go sit in a cafe with the paper, watch DVD's. Certainly have a damn good lie in!!! 

think I might crack open the wine myself today! Can't believe I waited 12 days!

DH called back his Boss. Think it was to get me to calm down as I was getting mega upset (hormones!)

We think DH is going to be alright. Sounds like it's "Team Leaders" that might be going. DH still has to go down there tomorrow to represent with the Management and talk to those affected.

I feel alot better about things, but still waiting til tomorrow.


On a lighter note - or not, haven;t decided yet! I got brave and got on some scales today. I've got exactly 1 stone to lose to get back to what I was before morning sickness. I'm thinking chips from the chippy are not going to help the cause!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie  - phew for dh. I know you need to hear it from the horse's mouth before you can breathe a proper sigh of relief.  

I can't believe you've waited 12 days for wine.   What took you so long?! Enjoy!

Don't worry about losing weight yet. You've just had a baby and been anaemic. You need to keep your strength up. I've only just started losing a few pounds in the last few weeks.  I'm now back to my pre-R size, but I'd like to get back to where I was before W.

Right, bath, curry, wine, Sex & City for me!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Annie what time is DH going in tomorrow? I will be thinking of you, I hope it all turns out well I know nobody really needs to loose there jobs but right now would not be good time for DH

Claire what an awfull week you have had hun, I hope next weeks is better for you. How was shopping how did it feel to be looking at baby things for real? if you know what I mean - or am I the only nutter that looked at baby stuff before being pregnant dreaming at what it would be like?

Emma enjoy your weekend you soooooo deserve it

Deedee hows your weekend?

I started a kick boxing/self defence class on friday night it was fantastic I had so much fun, I am going again on wednesday morning hopefully

Donna  x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - that sounds _brilliant_! Fantastic thing to do! I'm so proud of you!  (and a bit drunk too )


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ha ha the wine was good then Emma

I have no idea why but I can't sleep and it is driving me mad becuase now I am panicing that I am going to be tired tomorrow which will roll over till monday (when dh goes back to work) then I'll be tired and wont be able to cope and I'll fall back to where I started and I just want to be better, I want to enjoy my children all the time they are famtastic, we went to a birthday party today and it was fancy dress- they went as spideas (sp)  the looked great and stole the day they looked so cute and everyone commented on how well behaved they were.

I would also love the chance to have another child but can only think about that when I am better

sorry about my tired rambelings


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

A pair of spiders - sounds soooooooo cute.  Do you have a picture?

Annie - thinking of you and dh today.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

doh! Posted before I'd finished.

Deedee - hope Hannah's party goes well. Did you find a cake? Is it her birthday today - your ticker suggests not. Anyway           for the birthday girl.

Claire - how was (window) shopping for baby stuff. Do you feel even more baffled by the array of stuff now? Did you get anything?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I'm on my own for the 1st time with both girls..aaaah!!! DH has had to pop out to do DIY chores for both sets of parents! Praying Layla stays asleep   I've got them on my own again when he goes to work, but a friend is coming over - phew!

What a wimp hey  

Donna - Don't know how on earth you did twins. I have an even deeper respect for you now!

Emma- and you with an even closer age gap than I have   How do you do it?!?!


Donna - the kickboxing class sounds fab. Nothing like a good adrenalin boost! Hope you can keep it up.

Emma - how's the rest going? Did you enjoy Sex & The City?

Deedee - hope you have a alot of fun today. Pleeease post some piccies as soon as poss xxx

Claire - Have you had fun baby browsing?


Right - this is as long as I dare to take. The DVD is about to run out


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - the only thing that keeps me vaguely sane is cbeebies   Don't know how parents managed before it came along.

Sex&City was fab. Far better than I expected from the reviews. I cried so much!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- Birthday is on wed but party is today. Couldnt get an ITNG or Peppa cake just a plain Happy Birthday one from M&S. My mum did find an Upsy Daisy costume  for her which she refuses to take off!
SATC is good isnt it? I got it for my b'day and have watched it 3 times already. Hope your evening was nice and relaxing 

Annie- You and Dh really didnt need that! Im praying he will be alright  Dont worry about losing the weight yet hun just enjoy all the food and drink you missed out on when pg

Donna- kickboxing is a FAB idea, a great way to get rid of crap, negative feelings. Enjoy! I cant wait to get back exercising again, I find it really gives me a buzz.

Claire- are you now clued up on all the baby clobber you will need or are you more confused?

We went to see Dara last night and I nearly peed my pants with laughter, the poor woman sitting next to me must have thought I was going into labour!
Better go and retrieve H from my mum's, party is at 2pm.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, great news that it looks like DH will be ok.  Hope you've got that final confirmation now?

Emma, glad you had a good evening in, sounds like just what you needed! 

Deedee, hope the party is going well! 

Donna, kick boxing sounds fab, good for you!

Polly, hi, but think you're off sunning yourself for some time yet.

Yeah I am more confused now, why is there so many brands and versions of everything?!  The only thing I bought was a huge pack of nappy sacks in a pound shop.  I do have an idea of some things I want but others... as I say, confused!!  Why can't there just be one type of everything!

Having a relaxing afternoon here.  My friend who came from lunch left a little while ago and I'm making a crumble to have in a bit. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire, which sort of things are you confused about. Perhaps we can help. Between us we must have tried a fair number of different brands.

To start you off:
Nappies - if you're going to use disposables - Pampers are best, imo. Huggies leak. The eco-friendly ones (can't remember brand name - whitish packet) leak a lot.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry Claire I think we may confuse you more, I hate pampers I don't find them very absorbant at all. Huggies are ok but I much prefer to by supermarket own brand nappies they are better than the named brands if you ask me.

Before the boys were born I thought I would be huggies all the way but when Ryan was small he needed prem nappies which pampers/ huggies don't seem to do. I could only get them from boots or sainsbury's and the sainsbury ones were excellent which got me onto own brands.

Are you planning to breast feed?

Deedee hope the party went well?

Sorry no spider (why I couldn't spell that last night I don't know lol) photos I forgot the camara, I plan to make them wear them again though just for photos

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Well DH has left for work ( after making 2 shepards pies, so I didn't feel stressed about doing it later) I am sat here with a cup of tea and the boys are asleep so so far so good. Although I am not dressed yet.
Maybe I will be fine on my own we'll see

A friend of mine went into hospital to be induced last night so I am awaiting news from her we don't know wat she is having either so its all very exciting.

DH and I had a talk last night and he might be changing jobs and working part time,money would be tight but we think we could manage and it would only be a short term measure.
I am feeling so much better and I think having him home the ast 3 weeks has really contributed to that which is why we have discussed him working part time. Our relationship seems much improved and tronger to 

How is everyone today

Emma how was the rest of your weekend?

Annie how did DH get on at work yesterday? 

Morning Claire and Deedee

Is Polly back soon?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - any news? I think I've guessed who your dh works for after seeing the news.

Donna - could you go to work part-time too (different days to dh) so that you got a change of scane and some childre free time.

A friend of mine is being induced today too.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi emma,

m working part-time is something we have talked about and I think I would like to do it but just not yet, I have to many appointments at the moment anyway so it would be difficult to work around them but maybe in the future when I am better

right got carried away on here really should get dressed before boys wake up

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

I think I know who Annie's DH works for too.   Hope it all went ok yesterday.

Donna, how is the day going?

Emma, hope you enjoyed your nights of freedom!  Seems so!

Hi Deedee, how are you feeling now?

Still v stressed out over DH's work situation.  I've suggested to him that he might want to try and get demoted to his old role, as bonuses aren't being paid to anyone in his current position due to the state of the economy so we're only £60 better off a month which is ridiculous for the stress he's under and the instability of his role (I feel he could be chopped at any time).  Don't even know if the position is available but I feel like we need to do something to maximise the likelihood that the money will still be coming in.

Is it normal to only feel the baby move occasionally?  Apart from some very rare feelings earlier on, I've only been really feeling the baby for a couple of weeks, and some days I don't feel anything at all, whereas others it's only once or twice a day for a few minutes, and on a couple of occasions it's been a lot more times than that (but that was over a week ago; recently it's back to once or twice a day and that's if I'm paying attention!).

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - yes, it is normal. How much you feel depends on where the placenta is, I think. If the baby is behind it you won't feel much. Also, you tend to only feel movements if you are very still; when you're moving around you rock the baby to sleep.

Would dh's job be more secure if he took a demotion? 

Donna - that makes sense about waiting to get a job. You have a lot on your plate right now.

Wish Annie would post to confirm everything is OK. Guess she's busy with the little one though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah I am assuming all is ok with Annie's DH and she's too busy with the little one.

Thanks for that Emma.  I have an anterior placenta so that would prob explain it.  It's just so reassuring to feel something though!

Have decided on my maternity leave start date, my last day is 2nd January.  That's 3 weeks before which seems close but I only have to go in for that one day after the Christmas break (want pay over Christmas rather than starting my maternity leave) and DH can drive me, so apart from that my last day is 24th Dec which is a month before.  Quite pleased with how that's panned out, just hope I'm up to it!

Emma, yes it would make DH more secure as he wouldn't be working to sales targets that are impossible to meet in the current economic climate, and also he was the top performer in his old job whereas as a recently promoted person he is at the bottom of his current grade group with the smallest income for the business.  However, he's not keen to be demoted so think he probably won't do it.  

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That's what I had with R, and felt next to nothing at your stage. Wait until 30plus weeks when little legs and arms start poking out - you'll feel that alright.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

that sounds good!  I'll look forward to it!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Claire as Emma has already confirmed the movements you are having are totally normal. Little one will soon be keeping you up at night, Callum and Ryan liked to have a party just as I got into bed each night.

I hope things are ok with Annie

I hope Deedee is resting and didn't over do things at the weekend.

Claire I think when you are leaving sounds perfect, I ma sure you will be ok to work till then.

Well today went really well the boys were well behaved apart from a few moments and for the whole day I felt fine and incontrol of everything, which felt great.

Getting broody for #3


Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yay Donna. Well done!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

That's fabulous news, Donna, glad the day went well! 

How is everyone today?

I'm set for another sh*te day at work today.  I have had to call a difficult meeting for this afternoon which someone who is being unreasonable to discuss a 'mutual way forward' (in other words, stop being such a pain in the ****). 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - good luck with the meeting. I hate confrontations like that. Don't envy you one bit.

Donna - how is today going?

Deedee - how was the party? Have you recovered yet? What are your plans for the day itself?

Annie - hope you are all ok. 

Just been to the GPs. R has a nasty chest infection. He was up for hours last night screaming.  We're all a bit tired today (except dh who slept through it ).
Off to buy a new phone this afternoon. Managed to put mine through the washing machine and tumble drier and now it is dead.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

afternoon all,

Hope everything is ok with Annie?

Claire hope your meeting goes well this afternoon

Emma Poor Robin that sounds nasty poor mite has he got antibiotics now?

So far today is going well we have been to playgroup and now the boys are in there cots chatting to each other,even though they are meant to be taking a nap.
I was meant to have therapy this afternoon but the dr is ill so it has been cancelled so not really sure what I'll be doing this afternnon - maybe the park

DH has been signed off work for another 2 weeks, he clearly was in a lot of pain after returning to work yesterday, I am happy that he will be at home but ssp is crap so things wont be easy

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, poor dh. Sounds painful.

You must have better weather than me. It is raining and very windy here.

Yes, R is on antibiotics. The GP complimented me/him on getting to 33 weeks without having had any medicine.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

just a quickie. I've been really poorly, finally went to hospital last night and they suspect a kidney infection. Also think I might have glandular fever. Waiting for results to come back on everything. 

feeling very weepy as feeling so rotten and DH is back to work on Thursday. Having to ship the girls out as I've been so ill.

hope to be back soon x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - you poor, poor thing. Hope you feel better soon.  If there is anything at all I can please say. (I bet your mother/MIL are enjoying having the girls ).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie so sorry to hear you are so poorly, please try and rest as much as you can. Does DH have to return to work as you are so ill?
Were the hospital happy for you to come home? I wish I lived nearer I would come round, I can always drive up next week if it would be a help it would be no trouble - I'd love to see Hannah and Layla anyway 

Claire how was your afternoon?

Deedee how are you?

Emma how is Robin feeling?

Boys are in bed, dh is going to help my brother with there new cooker so I have a few hours alone - bliss

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - he is ok when he's upright, but lying down makes him very unhappy. I hope the antibiotics start to work their magic soon. 

Enjoy your time to yourself.

I'm going to get W's hair cut tomorrow for the first time (excluding my amateurish and disastrous efforts). I just hope he behaves himself.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

my 2 used to love the hairdressers but no they never behaved themselves lol


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- You poor thing, I so hope it's not GF as there is nothing you can take for it and you just have to let it run its course. Take care of yourself and I hope you feel better soon  

Emma- Hopefully the antibiotics will start doing their thing soon  I found that taking a (small) choc treat to the hairdressers worked a (excuse the pun!) treat. 

Donna- Hope DH starts to feel better too  Lots of poorly people at the moment,  lots I know coming down with colds and flus. That time of year I suppose 

Claire- How did the meeting go? Mat leave plan sounds good 

The party was a great success, we will def be back there. 

You wont believe this but when I phoned today for the results of the 2ND! urine test they said it was, wait for it...... CONTAMINATED!!!! I am so angry, I made sure they used a sterile container this time. That is the second one that has come back contaminated. I have to go back to the ward to do another if I am concerned- well I bl**dy well am now!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

I managed to get through the night without an episode of the shakes or a high temperature. Even got some sleep!

My glands are still so swollen and it's scaring the daylights out of me. I have so many "things" happen to me I'm always wondering what's next   I hate having to wait for test results.

Of course I've commited the sin of Googling "swollen glands" For the best part it makes sense that they are up as I'm fighting an infection (still to be confirmed).. but then you read about leukemias and cancers...and I damn near have a panic attack.

I've found a walk in clinic who can take my blood today. DH has got today off and is going to drive me up there right now.

Then I sit and wait... and worry


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooooh Annie, I'm so sorry you're not well.  Hopefully getting some blood test results will help you feel better, as we all know googling is not good!  I take it DH's job was ok?

Emma, hope the antibs do their job.  Are you on your new pill now?

Donna, you sound a lot better in yourself and it's lovely to have you posting regularly again.   Hope your DH recovers soon.

Deedee, glad the party was fab.  Soooo annoying about another contaminated sample though, how incompetent of them.  I take it you will be repeating the test then?!

Not much news here.  DH is away on a course, I had a night to myself last night and watched a dvd, will prob do the same tonight.  Am still seriously concerned about his job security particularly with what's now going on.  And to think, we had our savings in Icesave until a couple of months ago too... what a disaster that would have been.  Luckily I read something that concerned me about them and I moved all our money out on a whim but I feel so sorry for people who have all the hassle of reclaiming.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie glad you had a better night hope your feeling better soon x x 

Deedee I was told that when samples come back contaminated it could be becasue there is some dishcarge ixed up with the urine when you give the sample sorry if tmi

Emma how was Will's hair cut? How is robin?

Oh deedee we need partie pictures please

Claire enjoy the peace while dh is away

Off to have my b12 injection in a little while which will hopefully improve my tiredness.
Went to kick boxing again this morning and it was great

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a quickie. Feeling a bit better today. glands are still huge! Been to give my blood so wait and see time

DH was home til tea time then Mum been over to help out. On my own with 2 of them for 1 more hour and then H off to bed. I can manage with little one.

Mum has H all day tomorrow and I can try and relax a bit more with Layla....if she behaves!

I am reading personals, so sorry no chance to give you all the attention you deserve. I hope to be back on form soon.


Claire - Relieved you moved your pennies!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Had a busy old day, one way and another.

Annie - glad you're feeling a little bit better. Hope you get the results soon. Could (at least part of it) be mastitis? If you tried, but stopped, bfing that can occur (I had it about a week after R). That can involve swollen glands, shaking, fever etc.

Claire - I am one of the silly sods who didn't take their money out of Icesave in time. We have quite a bit of money stashed in their (because I don't pay tax). Dh had a big pay rise and we've been putting the difference between his old and new salary in there so that we could live off it for a while if he loses his job. Anyway, on Sunday I tried to move all the money out and it seemed to have gone through, except it never arrived in our current account, just vanished. I was seriously worried that we'd lost it all, but it has literally just bounced back into Icesave. It will probably take us 4 months to get it back, but it should be OK now.  

Donna - hope you had a nice day. The kick boxing makes me smile. 

Deedee - how annoying! How are you you feeling now? Any reason to think there is something wrong?By the time you get the rsults I bet Bob will be here!

Well, Will has had his haircut. He grumbled and squirmed and said 'oh dear, oh dear' a lot (his catchphrase), but the end result is OK. He doesn't look like him anymore though. Keep thinking I bought home the wrong child. 
Spent the rest of the day babysitting my little niece. She's 15 months old and has suddenly changed from a (fairly dull) baby into a lovely little person!

Better go and make some curry.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I can't sleep and its driving me mad, had a bad night last night so really need some zzz's

Emma I had to laugh about Will's catch phrase, Ryan is very into 'oh no' right now lol

Getting the boys to drink there morning and bedtime milk from big boy '' mooo'' cow cups. Ryan loves it and drinks his milk but Callum just says no and wont drink it. he doesn't seem to mind not drinking it though so maybe he is ready to drop it out. He used to love his milk though so feel a bit guilty that he is now not getting it becasue he doesn't want it in a cup

Right better try some sleep

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, hope you got to sleep in the end!

Emma, sorry to hear of your Icesave probs but as you say looks like Darling to the rescue!   I have money in the other Icelandic bank Kaupthing Edge which now also appears to be in trouble (and might be bought out by ING), I tried to move the money out on Tuesday afternoon, am hoping mine doesn't 'bounce back' too!!

Annie, hope today brings more health improvements. 

Deedee, hi, hope you're ok too?

"oh no" and "oh dear" - too cute! 

Boiler quote today, praying it's not a huge huge amount.  Looks like our dishwasher isn't working properly now, and our shower is leaking badly too.  I just feel like screaming for f***s sake, what else can break!  I've left my dad a note about these new issues and am hoping he can wave a magic wand while waiting for the boiler man.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - what a lot of things going wrong. Better now than in 3 months time though! Has your dad managed to sort any of them out?

Annie - how are you?

Donna - I wouldn't worry too much about milk. I thought that by 2 years they don't _need_ milk. Do they eat yoghurts and cheese?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

OK, so I don't have glandular fever and my urine sample didn't show anything when it was cultured... so no flippin idea again.

White blood cell count a bit lower but still in the normal borders. Iron levels back up.

GP thinks it must be some sort of viral infection. No choice but to ride it out with painkillers and as much rest as poss - ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Got to go back in a few weeks if they're still raised.

Being the hypocondriac that I am, I'm sure they're missing something and there must be some sinister underlying problem. 

I feel absolutely awful. I want to sleep for a whole day, but fat chance of that until Sunday at the least!

Emma - did you have boobie pain with mastitis? I haven't got any at the mo at all. hope your pennies find their way back to you asap  

Claire - where are we going wrong   We're good people, why do these things keep happening!!!! hope your Dad can help you out. I finally got my dishwasher fixed today after a month!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - the boob pain came a few days later, I think. It was just a thought? 
I got given strong antibiotics and took lots of painkillers and it seemed to help. I bf for 3 days, but I don't think this kicked in until about 10 days (bit hazy now).
Glad you don't have glandular fever though - that takes ages to go away and keeps coming back.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

No didn't ,amage much sleep last night becasue as I was finally getting settled Ryan woke up and was up most of the night. So both myself and DH were very tired today and Ryan was very grumpy made worse by the fact that we had no patience as we were so tired.
Anyway boys are in bed now - yippee just hope they stay there.
Then its tv for us and an early night.

Shoulders and back are killing me from all the punching in kick boxing - please tell me it will be worth it in the end when I'm back to a size 10??

Annie glad all the tests came back negantive, as white count is low I would think that it is naything sinaster becasue then it would be raised.
Get lots of rest I know thats not easy. DH is off work so I really dont mind coming up to you for a couple of days to help out, would be no trouble. Actaully I htink I would enjoy being away 

Claire I hope you got all your problems fixed, I am gald I rent when I hear about boiler prices etc

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- so glad its not GF but how frustrating that you still dont know what it is!  I so hope you start feeling better hun. Are you taking a good multi-vitamin? try to keep eating and drinking loads of water even if you dont feel like it.

Emma- No, theres no reason to think st is wrong but Im just concerned that urine hasnt been checked since week 12. I took the lower back pain again on sat night just as I was going in to see Dara O'B but asolutely no other symptoms that would suggest kidney or urinary tract infection. You are absolutely right by the time the results come back Bob will prob be here- typical 

Im feeling really fed up now (sorry to moan). This pregnancy is soo different to the last and im just wishing the last few weeks away  I just cant do the things I used to with H. I just want to get the birth over with but am starting to get really anxious about that. Sleeping is difficult but I suppose Imight as well get used to that again...


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I know where you're coming from. I hated being pg the 2nd time, and it was only when I'd given birth and suddenly felt human again that I realised how out of sorts I'd been. I found that even with the inevitable disturbed nights I slept better with a newborn than when pg (but R was a good baby who settled well, although he seems to be making up for that lately  ). The first time you can have afternoon naps, rest on the sofa etc, but it is near impossible with an active toddler.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh dear, we are all feeling sorry for ourselves aren't we!! 

Annie, sooooo pleased it's not gf, I would be equally panicking but I don't think it's anything sinister either. You've had a traumatic time of it lately.  Yeah, know what you mean, why do these things keep happening?

Deedee, sorry you're struggling now, but not long to go! 

Donna, hope your early night did the trick. 

Emma, how are things going now, are you on a new pill? Sorry to nose on about it, I'm just keen to know that it all got resolved!

When is Polly back? Must be soon...

Well, boiler quote, I was on the verge of tears. Current set up is not ok now, would be illegal to just replace boiler etc, need to do new set up, new pipes, out through roof, £3.5k.  And we *have* to have it done.   Will ring up today to arrange.   

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - ouch! That is a lot of money.

Sorry, forgot to answer pill question the other day. I'm 5 days into the new one. So far so good, but early days.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Claire I am so sorry that is such alot of money and not something you need at anytime but certainly not now.

Annie how are you?

Emma I am going back on the pill, don't want accidents right now

Not feeling great today but hope its just a blip, right little fingers on the laptop so have to go
I will try and come back later but very busy day ahead with sing and sign and then kick boxing later

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you feel better after kick boxing!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, fingers crossed this pill is better.

Donna, hope you enjoy kick boxing.  I used to like that aching feeling after doing exercise, made me feel like I'd done some good, iykwim!

What's everyone doing at the weekend?  I'm supposed to be taking the car in tomorrow but am considering using the manual / internet to find out how to just reset the service indicator as we can't be doing with that now.   We have family coming for dinner Sat night as it's my mum's birthday.  Otherwise, that's it, very quiet.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Car MOT tomorrow. V. unlikely to pass, and we'll probably scrap it. Haircut in afternoon. Long dogwalk with a friend on Sunday.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Surviving  

The Saint that is my Mum came and got H at 4.30 and is keeping her til 11am tomorrow... lurvly. Prayin L sleeps in tomorrow morning  

Had another bout of the shakes last night. It seems to happen when i go to bed... why on earth is that?I feel ok in the day, just really tired.

Claire - oh lordie, as much as that. Thats such a blow. Shop around for prices. Some people need the work right now and might do good deals.

Emm - Hope this pill is kinder to you.  I thought I had a good settler this time... not always. Was awake 4pm - 10pm yesterday. Was tearing my hair out!

Donna - Have fun at kick boxing!

Deedee - Oh yes, it'a all still fresh in my mind. I had really had enough towards the end. I did get more sleep for the first 13 nights. I could now if I wasn't sweating and shaking all the frikkin time!

right - need to do a billion things and Layla doin my nut in!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it is very, very early days yet. Try and hang on in there until 6 weeks and she'll probably sleep a bit better then. 

Could the sakes be a low blood sugar thing? (eat chocolate, see if that helps


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Kick boxing was great we learnt take downs which was bloody fantastic!

Annie sorry you are still feeling poorly, I hope you resting and not doing housework etc!!!!

Emma how did car get on?

Polly, Hello - you MUST be back by now?

Deedee How are you feeling?

Claire hope you enjoy your weekend

My mum and dad have the boys overnight - yippee
Its MIL birthday so we are going round her place and I plan to drink rather alot

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a good night Donna!

Car passed its MOT! Much to my surprise.     Feels and sounds rough as anything, but it is legal!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- have they NO IDEA what it could be? My bro was diagnosed with GF about 2 months ago. Symptoms were sweating, shaking, extreme fatigue and loss of appetite. Dr gave him steroids in the end and he said they were amazing- he felt better than ever! He was only allowed to take them for a couple of weeks and reduce the dosage gradually. Since that he's been grand. Before the diagnosis they thought it might be Hepatitis (sp?)!!!! 

Donna- you go girl! Kickboxing sounds fantastic, you'll have muscles like Arnie in no time. I hope you never feel the need to 'take me down' . Im not too bad thanks, just getting anxious about the birth and wondering how on earth i'll cope with 2!

Emma- Did the car pass? Is it really that much of a wreck?

Claire- Hope the family dinner goes well, you making anything scrummy?

The amount of toys that H got for her birthday is serious! We havent even given her our present yet as there's just so much- going to keep it as a pressie from Bob. What on earth will it be like at ******mas? (sorry cant bring myself to even type the word!)


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Great news Emma, as long as you're legal who cares what it sounds like


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

   so so sorry Deedee that I missed Hannah's birthday  I am getting worried now about the amount of the things the boys will get next month

Emma so glad you didn't have the expense of a failed mot or inconvinience of scrapping it, or is that still the plan?

Annie how are you feeling hun? Is it tuesday DH is back at work? I meant what I said about coming up to you, I have a little present for you anyway that I keep forgetting to post

Deedee your cope just fine with 2. it wont be like having 2 babies as Hannah can do more for herself. and your taking it all in your stride x x 

Claire how was your weekend?

Well we had fun last night I didn't drink to much but we had a great night and a lay in this morning. I think last week was a blip     as I am feeling a lot better today.

My poor nephew is poorly with croupe he is at the hospital at the moment but  will hopefully be home tonight.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

glands are still enormous, but not much I can do at the moment. I need to give it another week before I can go back to the Dr. No bouts of the shakes or sweats and feeling better. Still not much appetite. 

I had to do the school run for the first time today. Holy Crap - how hard was that!!! Layla was screaming for a feed and Hannah was screaming about her shoes! I chucked on any old clothes I could lay my hands on and ran us all out the door. Hannah's hair lookd like a scarecrows, but when i do tie it up pretty it ends up everywhere from playing anyway!


Deedee - I hear you with the toys! Hannah got loads for being a Big Sister. They are taking over my lounge. you can't see the chest that they are meant to actually be in!

How are you feeling at the mo? Still physically shattered?


Emma - Yay for the car

Donna - That is a really lovely offer, thank-you xxx I know you mean it, but I really am alright x

Claire - Good weekend?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie -   at school run. It will get easier, I'm sure. Is Hannah carrying on going to nursery whilst you're on mat leave then?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, glad the car passed its MOT, I bet that was a nice surprise!

Donna, it's great you're feeling better this week. Do you have any plans for the week ahead?

Annie, school run sounds like a bit of a nightmare, but you all survived it! Glad you're feeling a little better too. Hope you're on the path to a short recovery now.

Deedee, not long now!!!!!!!!

Polly - not sure if you've _moved _ to Greece you've been gone so long (or so it seems)!

Not much to report here. Think I may be getting a cold, feeling achy and sore throaty. Work is rubbish, feel like the person who will be covering for me is already taking over my job. Trying to decide if I'm bothered or not... DH's job continues to look dodgy, not sure if being part-nationalised makes it better or worse! They have a telephone conference with the rest of the business today, hope it's a standard thing and nothing more sinister.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie glad you are feeling better but please don't over do things make sure you rest when H is at nursery and L is asleep. Housework can wait!
School run will get easier

Claire I wouldn't worry about your replacement taking over if it lightens your load then let them, little bean is your priority now
How did the coference call go with DH?

Agree with Claire I think Polly has moved to greece, I hope she is ok?

Emma how is Robin?

Hiya Deedee

Had a bit of a naff morning just didn't want to get up felt overwhelmed bu everything but luckily it only lasted the morning and then I felt a littel better and got up.
Looking on the bright side I guess the feelings only lasted the morning and not the whole day

Donnax x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - yay! Good on you for getting past the 'down' feelings and getting through the day. Hopefully these moments will get fewer as time goes on.

Claire - hope dh is OK. Did your dad sort out the shower and boiler for you? Any word from MIL yet?

I reckon Polly would have come back at the weekend. She is probably just snowed under being back at work. Hope she is OK though.

Annie - you never said, was dh's job ok in the end. I assume it must be....

Deedee - how are you? Not long now  

Robin is much better, thank you. The anti-biotics gave him horrible nappies, but he seems much more his old self today.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Glad robin is feeling better.

DH is in a funny mood tonight so hope he snaps out of it


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - top tip for antibiotics.. give the boys live yoghurt. The anti-b's strip their tummies of the friendly bacteria, hence the bad nappies. Something i learnt from my ear infection days with Hannah  

Yes, Dh's job was fine -sorry. I'm naff at keeping up at the moment   It was what he refers to as the "fluffy roles" that went.

Hannah is soooo staying in nursery when I'm on mat leave. i actually increased her hours so she goes Mon & Tues morning and all day Wednesday. Partly so she could keep her place for when I go back to work, partly because she loves it so much, is very social and hates being stuck with me all the time and partly because I need the break!

Donna - i actually went to bed this afternoon for 2 hours! Hannah always has a sleep after nursery, Layla happened to be flat out, so off I went. It was bloody marvellous   eally pleased it wasn't your entire day affected today. That's progress! How's the counselling going?


Claire - hope all goes well with your DH and work. I take it theres been no news from the Out Laws? Did i miss anything whilst I was having my dramas?!?


Deedee - Hope all is well your end. Maybe you're still busy finding homes for all the new toys!



Right - off to bed!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dont worry Im still here and havent suffocated under the mountain of Hannah's toys. Have been having a shooting pain down my leg but
I had it with H too-something to do with head pressing on a nerve- she's heading southward which is good 

Annie- the school run will get easier when you get yourself into a routine, im sure! Great news for DH but it was stress you could have done without. I had a power snooze this arvo too when H slept- it was great, Im making the most of it when i can  

Donna- Thats good that the crap feelings didnt last all day. Do you think the low periods are becoming shorter? How's the therapy going?

Claire- Hope you feel better soon x 
I take it there's STILL been no communication with MIL?
Is DH still thinking of jumping ship?

D xo


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, glad Robin seems better today.

Donna, yay to your progress! 

Deedee, good news that Bob is heading southwards!

Annie, glad you're feeling better and that DH's job was ok.

As for me, def have a cold.  Is this a problem in pregnancy?  I'm at work as have a big 9am meeting that I didn't dare miss.  Got British Gas coming back tonight to finalise boiler requirements, just what I need!

As for MIL, she is talking to DH but has made no effort to mend any bridges with me.  She invites DH round but not me (he pops round but won't stay in those circumstances), and she won't come to our house.  DH keeps inviting her round and saying she needs to start building bridges with me but she keeps saying she's too busy.

DH's job ok for now.  Bonus is definitely off though and it was a lot of money and we could have paid for the boiler from it, so we're being got at both ends right now.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - colds aren't a problem. I think you get more of them. Something to do with your body sending all the good stuff to the baby so there's less for you, weakening your resistance and making you more prone to catching things (that wasn't very technical was it  ). 
Bet MIL comes round once the baby is here. She won't be able to stop herself, or want the social stigma of explaining why she doesn't see her grandchild.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeurgh I feel lousy.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - poor thing. I prescribe a hot bath, early night, and lots of honey and lemon.

Annie - interesting about the yoghurt. I'm thoroughly confused now. The GP said not to give the anti-bs with or around the same time as yoghurt as the bacteria in yoghurt stop the medicine working properly. But is that different with live yoghurt? I'm not really sure what the difference between live and non-live/dead yoghurt is.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, I dunno Emma. Tha pharmacist told me about it.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL LOL LOL LOL  Dead yoghurt sorry that really tickled me.

Claire sorry you are feeling poorly, there isn't much you can take either just honey and lemon and vapour rub. Make sure you have lots of rest.

Annie glad you rested I'll stop nagging you now

Therapy is going really well thank you Deedee, only had 7 sessions but it feels so much more. I can have up to 24 so still early days.
I am feeling a lot better still having bad moments but on the whole I can manage and I haven't beencutting myself which is good. I am not sure why I suddenly feel more posistve I think it has alot to do with Luke being off work so time will tell when he returns to work.

Hello Emma

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi!

I'm back! Looked everywhere for Pierce Brosnan, but couldn't find him so had to come home! Got back yesterday am, and then went out to a concert last night (Queen). We had a great time, very lazy indeed! That was the holiday, we clapped a bit at the concert  . However, I have come back with a bit of a cold I think - must be something in the air. 

I've read through your posts - I still haven't really caught up with what has been happening economically, but sorry to hear that it is so worrying. And everyone feeling a bit poorly or tired - apart from Donna, kickboxing her way through life! You go get 'em girl!

Work was easy to come back to - I now have a new office all to myself, and I had a super file left for me with everything i needed to deal with in priority order. Bliss! 

Right, catch up with Corrie and early night! Talk to you later!

love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back Polly! Holiday sounds fab!

W would be very jealous of you seeing Queen - he loves their songs.  We have to play 'Bites Dust' over and over again in the car.

Your new assistant sounds great.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Welcome back Polly!  Sounds like you had a great time!

Ah well, honey is a no go for me, so looks like just some rest wherever possible.  Just got back from the midwife.  Weewee, blood pressure both ok, baby's heartbeat very strong and sounding very happy, even tried to kick the doppler thing away!  Fundal height only 24cm though instead of 25cm.  Midwife said it was 'still within normal limits', but you know me, I worry about anything!  Should I be?

Grrr, trying to book an antenatal class - "system says no" (cough, cough).    Because I don't have a Luton hospital number, I mean how flippin' stupid.  No NCT classes locally either.  Going to ring my midwife and see if she can book me in directly but she was all for sending me to one at another town... I mean, how hard are these things!!!!!!!!!!

Boiler is also going ahead, paid the deposit last night, just waiting for an appt.  But the £s I had in Kaupthing haven't arrived in my current account from a request over a week ago which I was going to use for the boiler payment adn I've just had an email saying they are having 'system problems' following the takeover.  If they don't sort it out asap I will have to go cap in hand to my parents and ask for a loan!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Welcome back Polly - kick boxing my way through life lol hardly I have only been to 3 classes and I missed 1 today.
Holiday sounds just want you needed and deserved and you new assistant sounds very effecient indeed.

Took the boys to have there 2nd MMR early today. There is a Measles outbreak in my area so they are advising parents to get the second MMR (usualy at 3 1/2) early as some children aren't fully immune from the first dose at 13months.
The boys did there usual trick of going in screaming but coming out happy

I had a bad night last night so tired tonight but DH is out watching footy and boys are in bed so a nice quiet evening for me

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi polly, welcome back! Claire was getting worried you had permanently moved to Greece.

Didnt know you were such a rock chick, i do love a bit of Queen myself!

Claire- No you shouldnt worry about the fundal height at all hun. Did she use the measuring tape? i measured small with h all the way through and got concerned like you- she came out at 8lb 6ozs- enough said! Why can't you take honey by the way? it really is the business if you have a cold.
I hope your funds find their way to your account asap.

Emma-Re the yoghurt dilemma, i think live yoghurt is the stuff with the friendly bacteria in it (ie yackult (sp) and those claiming to be probiotic) oh that reminds me of a Dara O'B gag about good and bad bacteria 

Annie- How are you and the family doing?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Had yet another bad night and I ma not feelng to good right now

sorry back later for personal posts

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Bad night meaning you couldn't sleep, or did something happen? Would it help to post about it?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

didn't sleep well last night and felt very anxious, panicky, angry and frustrated.

Just feel so tired by it all today and frustrsted that I am stuck in this cycle that sometimes feels never ending, I really want to break it somehow but sometimes it seems impossible

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I think you ^have^ broken the cycle. You have days where you feel normal and happy and enjoy life, which you didn't a few weeks ago.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

where is everyone today 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been in Cambridge for most of the day. Dh had a day off and SIL looked after the dog.

Did lots of walking round, had lunch, and a bit of shopping (mainly in Lakeland  - a true sign that I am getting old).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm here. Sat on my bed airing my stitches  

Been feeling alot better, but glands are still up. Saw Dr yesterday and he said nowt they can do for at least another 2 weeks! Should hopefully be gone by then anyway    

Had a good few days. Both girls have been pretty good   DH working the w.end so could be a long one! 

Donna - how you doing today? 

Deedee - you still with us?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

at airing stitches!

What will the doc do in 2 weeks' time? 

Hope ever is OK and having a nice weekend.

Went for a long dog walk with a friend this morning, then into town with dh and the boys (who behaved surprisingly well ). I have promised to make cakes with W this afternoon. He loves doing things in the kitchen but I find it very stressful (and messy)! Going to try out my fantastic new car shaped cake tin.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Still hanging in there, Hopefully I will back on form in the next few days.

Emma how was the cake? I was also going to bake with the boys today but didn't have any eggs lol

Annie how are you feeling?

Claire I hope your having a nice weekend and resting to keep that cold at bay

Deedee how you feeling hun?

Hiya Polly

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep still here!

Nothing much happening here. DH and H went swimming today and I had a lovely afternoon kip- bliss!

Have sky +ed Strictly so Im going to sit down with something sweet and calorific and enjoy Mark Foster's torso

xo


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

ha ha sounds good Deedee

Anyone watching X factor?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, sorry to hear you're a bit down, but I really do think overall that you've made some vast steps forward of late.    hang in there.  Yes I'm watching X factor, interesting bunch!  The right person/people went home last night (she says being vague incase Polly has recorded it and not watched it yet!)

Emma sounds like you had a nice weekend.  How did the cake making go? 

Deedee, ooh really not long now!  How exciting!

Annie,   to airing stitches!  Hope they're healing nicely... 

Polly, your new assistant sounds fabulous, what a find!

Nothing new here.  Still feeling lousy.  (Deedee, I can't have honey as it's sugary)  Got a busy week at work next week too, including one day where I'm supposed to be at two workshops simultaneously... how am I supposed to do that exactly?!

Right, back to sniffing a lot on the sofa.  DH is outside laying a new path down the side of the house, and his cousin is coming round later, so better make the most of the peace and quiet.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Quick! - I've got about 5 mins before Hannah wakes up and Layla blows her top for not getting a cuddle  

Claire - Holy Moly, 26 weeks already. Your pregnancy is flying! Well for me it is anyway   Any further forward with baby purchases? Chosen nursery decorations? Pram?

Deedee- Don't ya just love it when the house is all yours. Hope you enjoyed your peace and quiet   Can't wait for your little one to arrive now. Come join the fun with me  

Emma - Sounds like you're having a good weekend  

Donna - Of course I'm watching X-Factor. You know me and reality tv! I honestly thought Daniel would be out of there last night. I felt sorry for the girls.


OK, times up. We have two divas fighting for my cuddles! 

Back asap xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, hope you enjoyed your brief moment of freedom. 

Seems like a long pregnancy to me!!   I weighed myself this morning, and I've put on 22lb so far.  I might be 1cm under, but the weight gain seems like a lot given there's 14 more weight-gaining weeks to go!   Mind you, I've just had a large portion of crumble so that won't be helping!!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot to say, I've been doing some research, especially into these transformers otherwise known as pushchair things.  I think I want a travel system and the criteria are for light-use (no off roading or trailing the streets for hours on end!), with a reversible seat, a bar rather than two handles and to include a carry cot so I don't wake the baby up when moving from car to pushchair or house ... but there is still so much choice!  Oh, and I want middle of the range price, and none of these futuristic looking ones as that's not me.  I've been on loads of web sites today and am still no nearer a solution!

Oh, and I have another more embarrassing question but I know I can ask it here!  What is the etiquette for the lady garden when giving birth?   I've been pondering this one for weeks now! 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Claire there is alot of choice when it comes to pushcahirs, I am glad that due to having twins my choose was limited otherwise I would never have chosen.
I would suggest trying so out though, push them around the shop and practice floding them down (1 handed) and getting them in and out of the car
As for lady garden I have to say I left mine be (oh the shame) I couldn't even see down there aftern about 16weeks and DH said he was to scared to tidy it up for me.

Annie, Deedee I also think the right act went last nightand I htink htey should have gone last week. I loved Austin last night and Diana is just great! Really want Rachel to go asap can't stand her.

Had a nice relaxing evening, boys seem to be behaving of late feels very strange.
I've had a nice bath and feel ready for bed but think DH has other ideas

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I am not watching (and have never watched) the X factor or the ballroom dancing thing. Am watching The Family though, even though the mother winds me up.

Claire - re: lady gardens. Mine got neglected once I could no longer see or find it. Never in a million years would I want dh to sort it out for me.  I asked the mws and apparently neglected is  far more common than neatly trimmed. 

As for pushchairs, on your criteria I would suggest a Maclaren of some sort. They're supposed to be the best of the normal ones. Most people I know with a 3-wheeler end up buying a Maclaren too once the child gets to 6 months plus because they're easier and lighter and take up less boot space.


I've had a stressful weekend. Dh was in an odd mood yesterday and kept shouting at Will, which made him behave even more badly imo. Then R developed a horrible rash all over and very quickly. He was up screaming for much of the night. I thought he had measles and rushed him to the GP this morning. Turns out he is allergic to penicillin (had been taking it for a  chest infection).

Better go. Need to tidy downstairs  - people cming round tomorrow and it looks like a bombsite.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

All going well here, apart from being puked on alot in thelast 24 hrs! I thought Hannah just had a cold and then yesterday she had a bit of runny bottom. Went to take her to bed last night and she chundered all over me - nice! Layla has kindly just done the same - although that one was my fault. I didn't let her feed settle as I was in a hurry to get some things done. Tut, Tut to me!


Claire - Hmmm, have a look at the ICandy's. I think that meets most of your criteria. I would say the Loola aswell, but they're quite bulky. The Maclarens are the mutts. I got one for Hannah and it's sooo much easier than lugging the Bugaboo around. Takes up alot less boot space too. They don't have a carrycot, but you can lay them right back. Alot cheaper way of doing things. 

Well, you know me and getting preened before childbirth. I had a wax at 36 weeks and a very thorough one too! I also had a pedicure for pretty toes, a haircut and colour as there will be a stink load of photos of you that linger forever! 


Emma - I'm allergic to penicillin too! What was wrong with DH yesterday? Did you get to the bottom of it? 


Deedee - How are you cooking? Have you seen your Madwife lately? Are you all ready for the big day now? What's the plan of action with Hannah?


Donna - I loved Diana. Loved Austins voice, but hated that version of the song. Bloomin awful in my opinion! 


Right - oodles of jobs to do. TTFN x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Annie, eww to the sick!

Donna, hope you had a good evening. 

Emma, is your house now a shining example of a show home ready for your visitors?

Deedee, still with us?

Hi Polly.

Well was definitely planning on having my hair cut and maybe coloured, and my mum will do my pedicure for me, so I'm part way to being semi-glamorous!  But likewise I can't see down that way now, and my poor DH, I did ask him in theory whether he would do it for me but he looked so alarmed! 

Am beginning to wonder if what's required is a decent car seat Group 0+ infant carrier, and a pushchair suitable from newborn.  Does a Maclaren suit a newborn then, as in the pictures it looks like it wouldn't... guess I need to be brave and go in a shop!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

still here! H asleep and Im sitting down with a raspberry leaf tea, I actually really like it which is just as well as it probably does absolutely nothing to speed up labour!

Cant comment on X-Factor (cant stand it and that Cowell man really irritates me ) Will gladly comment on Strictly though, I love all the glitz and glamour- Im routing for Christine.

Claire- Re the lady garden, to be quite honest when you are in labour you wont give a monkeys what state its in or who sees it but I totally understand your concern. Mine has been sadly neglected due to the simple fact that I couldnt see or get near it but I did a DIY job last night (sorry tmi) so that will have to do. Honestly when those contractions start that will be the LAST thing on your mind. Im having a pedicure on Thurs- feet have been neglected too and getting my hair coloured tomorrow. As Annie said those first photos will linger for  while and get widely circulated!
Cant comment on the McClaren pushchairs either-sorry. Check out my post on all the baby clobber for advice on the Quinny Buzz. I would reccommend test driving a few, have a go at folding and unfolding them and putting them in your car.

Emma and Annie- Im allergic to penicillin too! Dont actually know what happens if I take it but its been on my notes since I was a baby. Apparantly it is something you grow out of but I dont want to take the chance

Emma- Did you find out what's up with DH?

Annie- Im hanging in there hun. Saw the madwives last Thurs and due to go back next week. Measuring small (again) but am not concerned after the last time. Bobs room is all ready and It looks really pretty, bag is all packed and my mum is on standby to take H. just have to play the waiting game now


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nooooooo - just lost an enormous post. First bloody chance I have to actually spend quality time with you guys and it all goes belly up - grrrr!!!!

Claire - Some Maclarens can be used from newborn, but you cant fix a car seat to them like the travel systems. You deffo need to make a trip to an actual shop and have a test drive with these things. Have you got a decent Mothercare in your area?
No, you wont give a flying you know what about your Lady Garden when the actual event occurs. However, there are very few things that make you feel feminine in those last few weeks and waxing is one of them. Having a trim really does life your spirits for some reason!

Deedee - Hmm, the waiting part. I found it so frustrating wondering if today was the day". Try and squeeze her out next Wednesday. It's my "special" birthday, so a good day to be born on   Sounds like you're all ready. Even down to your roots and toes   How have you decorated the nursery?
How can you not like the Cowell? I have a huge crush on him, although that might be because it's been a while  
I think Cherie could win Strictly. She's oh so glam! 


Nothing much to report here. Hannah seems alot better and is currently singing Ba Ba Black Sheep to herself in bed. Layla seems to be doing well, although she's a bit of a monkey with her sleeping in the day. Requires movement or rocking to keep her going. Not playing that game with her though. Will be nipping that one in the bud asap! I've seen what becomes of that with other friends babies   

OK, need to go open a can of whoop ass on Hannah. That girl needs to stop singing and get some zzzz's!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Is it your 30th next week Annie what are your plans? Ill do my best to squeeze missy out next wed then.

Oh no, you fancy the Cowell?  Are you sure its not the hormones?

Nursery is 'butterfly' range from Jo Jo MamanBebe- pink, lilac, white and green- v cute.

 at Hannah singing to herself in bed, our H does the same thing, fave at the moment is 'row, row, row your boat'


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie glad things are going well!  Oooh so it's the big 30 next week is it?!  Funnily enough just the other week I was thinking that must be coming up soon.  I guess you've been a bit too busy to organise a ball!! 

Deedee, what a lovely nursery range that is!  (just been online to have a nose)  Hadn't heard of that company before, have ordered me a catalogue! 

Morning Emma, Donna, Polly.

Thanks for all the advice on pram things and lady gardens!  Will be going out on a mission at the weekend on the pram/pushchair front.  Think I will take my dad with me, I have tried to involve DH but every time I say 'or there's this one' he says 'get that one then'.  Not exactly helpful!!   My dad on the other hand is engrossing himself in it all!

Hopefully back later.  STILL feeling rotten by the way, I can not shake this cold off, most unlike me.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL at all the bedtime singing children. W's current favourite is The Hokey Cokey.

Claire  - there is a JoJoMB shop in Harpenden. Might be worth a trip.  They do lovely clothes (although annoying as most can't be tumble dried).
People speak highly of the Kiddicare warehouse place up in Peterborough (takes no time to get to from this part of the world). They have lots of pushchairs you can try. Haven't been myself though.


Annie - has the sickness passed? 

Donna - how are you today?

Polly - you're very quiet....

Deedee - was Hannah early or late?


I think my next door neighbour had a baby today. She was overdue, then there was no sign of life this morning, and now flowers keep arriving at their door.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- H was 3 days overdue, due on the Thurs and I went in on the Sat night which wasnt bad at all. I just know not to presume this will be ANYTHING like last time though.....
We don't have any of those shops over here, I just have to stick to internet shopping 

Claire- How lovely for your dad to be so involved in choosing prams etc Are you two very close?

Annie- How you feeling now? Hope you are not puking or being puked on anymore 

Donna and Polly-


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, have you found out about your neighbour?  Speaking of births, has your DH mentioned ttc no. 3 again?!

Deedee, so you could have about 3 weeks to go then if it goes like last time (which I realise is very hit and miss way of looking at it!).  How exciting!

I get on well with my Dad, yes.  We're very alike and I know he'll do the same level of research as me and be very helpful (unlike my laid back DH!) so I know I'll get some sensible input!

This day at work is dragging soooooooooo much and another 2 hours until DH picks me up! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still haven't found out neighbour birth details. Her dh came back and then drove off with the carseat hours ago. I've been curtain twitching all afternoon!

And yes, dh keeps going on and on and on about ttcing. I can't make him understand how much I really don't want to have any more children. I can only just about cope with the ones I've got, and the only thing that keeps me sane is the thought that the baby/toddler phase with all the screaming and sleep deprivation will end at some point. Part of me suspects he wants to ttc so that we have to do lots of ttcing!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooooh Emma!  But yes perhaps it's the ttc-ing act itself that he's after!  My DH certainly seems to be thinking in that way, particularly as there's none of that going on and hasn't since the BFP! (poor bloke )

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Flippin heck  trying for a baby is quite an extreme way of just getting a bit more nookie isnt it??

Ive got a good idea Emma- book yourself in somewhere nice for a spa weekend and leave your Dh to it for a few days. He might have changed his mind about no. 3 by the time you return 

DH  and I have talked about him getting the snip, I think two is definately our limit

claire-Yes, 3 weeks to go (or less) Im excited, nervous, panicked, anxious, frustrated and just want to get the birth OVER WITH.

Got my colour done and came out with a new hairstyle aswell- a rather funky bob a bit like the one Emma Bunton has. Im really pleased with it actually and it is low maintenance which is just what i need.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Bit hectic here Nephew was taking ill again poor might and had a a stay in hospital. He has croupe but also has another infection and they now think he is asthmatic so he was kept in and put on oxygen becasue his breathing wasn't good at all poor mite. He is home now and I have SIL staying with us with my 2 nephews as they have no hot water and I didn't want charlie going back there as he was so poorly. so we have a house full but Callum and Ryan are loving it

Claire I have a Maclaren for the boys and it is fantastic I would definatly buy a single one if there ever is a #3 they are great value but excellent quality

Deedee I hope you don't go for the next 3 weeks you sound more than ready now. New hair sounds fab, I need my doing but can't decide what to do

Emma sounds like you need a serious talk with DH about ttc but I do like Deedees idea of leaving him to it. My DH is certainly feeling it now he has been off work for 5 weeks and just been signed off for another 2

Annie hope Hannah is feeling better its horrible when they are ill

Polly hello how are you?

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

been having internet problems - well, not internet, it's the wireless router. I've got a new one, but I can't be doing with it tonight, so working with a huge blue wire across the floor.  

I've been doing a bit of thinking since coming back - and I have to say this, so sorry that I am not responding to personals. I've decided that I am going to leave this group. I know i have said this before, and it hasn't been that easy to actually leave, but I think now is a good time - no-one on the group is ttc (unless Emma's DH has his way!!). I do want to say that I am not necessarily leaving you individually - I am still happy to meet Emma for coffee, or text with Donna and so on, and if you are having a meet-up and want to invite me, I'd love to come. But I do need to leave this site - I have to live the life that I have, and not the one I could have had. Some of you might start to think that you have been talking too much about babies, and that is why, but it is not really as simple as that. This is absolutely the right place for you to be talking together about your babies and pram decisions (and I'm not even saying that I don't find it interesting!) and it would not at all be right that you try to do something else because of me - it is what you have in common. But I need to move away from it, and as long as I keep coming back here to chat to you, I am not moving away from it. 

Again, it is not that I'm not interested in your kids - I love hearing the tales of what they have done and how they are growing up. If I met Emma for coffee, for instance, I'd be happy to see or talk about W or R - but then I would be seeing or talking about them as part of your family, part of you, not part of something I'm not part of. Can you see what I mean? I'd like to think that I have made friends that go beyond this ttc/not ttc thing. It's maybe a bit like having friends that you make at work, and the thing that you have in common is that job, but one could move away to another job. You could still be friends, but the thing that you have in common has to change, and rather than it being about the job you both used to do, the friendship gets wider. But you have to work where your new job is, not keep going back and sneaking onto the desk you used to have!

I'm not going to disappear in a puff of smoke, I will just fade away as I wean myself off over the next few weeks, if that is ok. If someone joins the group in the future and has a similar problem to mine, and you think I could help, feel free to text and ask me to pop back for that. 

I hope you understand. 

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Polly, I'm so sorry to read your post, I really wish it was different.  It did occur to me that I was still posting insensitive questions about prams after you were back from your holiday and I do feel bad about it.  I know how I would feel, after all, as I know how I have felt before and I could kick myself for being so stupid.

I can also see that it is bigger than that, and if you need to leave then I can understand why looking at the wider view.  I myself have found it difficult to be on here at times and have walked away twice (and equally, I appreciate how very difficult that is, and neither time did I manage to stay away), but I can understand what you are saying.

If on the other hand, my shutting up about prams would make all the difference, then I will happily do so.  I can pm a vag expert, or I can ask on my pcos chat forum that I go on.

Hi to everyone else.  It's a sad day if Polly is leaving, so I don't feel like posting anything else just now.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

No more puking from Hannah, but I was up in the night with the other end. I can't remember a time when I was well now for Pete's sake  


Polly - Oh God   I understand what you're saying   Still, I can't help feeling incredibly sad about it. I honestly consider you as a very good friend, far beyond the ttc thing. I couldn't possibly not hear/see/speak to you ever again. We absolutely must have a meet up next year.


Emma/Deedee - I'm deffo done aswell. DH will be going for the chop next year. There's a lady on one of the birth threads who literally just had her 3rd and is thrilled to be pg again! She has a 5yr old, 3yr old, 3 month old and now pg again! I'd have melted down a long time ago!
I honestly don't know how people function with more than 2. It's rather a handful! I am on the go all day long! I didn't appreciate how easy Hannah had gotten. I look forward to the day Layla is the same   Although, I am enjoying newborn alot more this time. Hannah scared me   

Claire - Not long til you finish work now. It's going to absolutely fly round, especially with the lead up to Xmas. You really need to pull your finger out lassie! You've got alot to organise!

Donna - sorry about your nephew. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. I'm sure it's nice having a house full in some ways  

Deedee - Hair sounds lovely! I am desperate to get mine done. 


Yes - it's the big 3 ooooohhhh next week. I think the actual day will just be a typical one. I have no plans to do anything special. I don't feel particularly special right now and prefer my sleep to a night on the tiles   My best friend turns 30 a few days later. We've booked a restaurant on 15th November for a celebration dinner/gathering/party type thing. Friends and family are all pitching together to get me the Rolex watch I've had my eye on for ages. Looking forward to getting it ordered   It's going to break DH's heart to pay for it  

Right - need to wake Layla and get this day started. Hannah is at nursery all day, so need to make the most of the freedom! Forgot to give them a dummy for her nap so gonna have to pop back there  

TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I _completely_ understand your decision and actually think it is the right one for you (even if, on a selfish level, I'll really miss your posts which often make me chuckle out loud). It is an important - if painfully sad - part of moving on.
We must meet up soon for coffee though.

(I'm sorry if my stupid and insensitive twittering about ttc no 3 (or not) upset you. As soon as I posted I regretted it. I am very lucky to have the choice to ttc or not, and this was not the right place to vent about it. )

Claire - do you drive through our nearby town each morning? I had to take dh to the station this morning and the stress of it nearly finished me off!

Annie - I can't believe you're going to have a low-key birthday.  Maybe there's a surprise party planned (one of those where everyone sits in the dark until you arrive)? Lucky you with the watch. 

Donna - your poor nephew. Hope he's OK.

Deedee - you do sound ready to pop!

Having a stay at home sort of day today. Hoping to tear W away from cbeebies to play in the garden.  We are going to start potty training on Friday (better late than never ) and I am dreading it!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't believe Annie is having a low key birthday either!  The shock of it!  

Emma, noooo absolutely not, I live right on the edge and leave via the A6 northbound, past the roundabout to your village, you probably drove past me!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Please don't be sad! And please don't feel that any of you were being insensitive - none of that really makes any difference, and it is right for you to be talking about the topics that you do. I just have to move on, that's all. There is an extent to which reading 2 weeks of posts made me realise that I'm not part of all of this, but it is just that I'm not. It's not that anyone should do anything different, or that it upset me, or anything like that. It's not even that it is difficult to read about what is going on with you all, or that I don't understand why ttc3 would fill Emma with dread or whatever. I don't want to lose touch with you all as friends, I just have to leave this group. Maybe we could have a regular yahoo or something so that we can chat about whatever - that would be ok because it wouldn't be a group with a ttc purpose. And I am really happy to keep up individual friendships - I really value that!


Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Polly- I`read your post this morning but havent responded to it until now because I wanted to try and think of the right thing to say. I totally understand why you feel you should leave the group but it does still make me sad. You are right in that the thing that brought us all together is no longer the common thread and all our lives have gone in different directions since we joined here. I understand what you need to move away from and I know it is not 'us' as friends.

I feel I have made a good friend and know Im not saying goodbye. I would love to keep in touch and really value the advice and support that you give. You are a very strong, intelligent and confident woman who will be successful in whatever she does in life. Im definately up for yahoo chats (once I actually get registered!)  and another meet up and Id love to meet up with you if you come back over to NI.

So this is NOT goodbye. I just want you to know that I understand and support your decision totally but would be lying if I said I wont miss your posts. I suppose all that will change is that we'll keep in touch in other ways. 

D xoxo


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

DH just asked me what was wrong becasue I am actually quite upset about polly leaving it makes me want to cry. its like an end of an era a huge turning point.
Polly I totally understand where you are coming from and respect your decision but will really miss you on on here ((hugs))

I will be sure to text you more often, and we should definatly have a yahoo night 

Annie sorry you are poorly again

Nephew is alot better now, amazing how quickly children bounce back! it is keeping me occupied having a housefull but my god I am tired.
Having therapy tomorrow and will hopefully get some time to myself after that.

Hiya Claire, Deedee and Emma

Donna x x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope therapy goes well Donna and you get some 'me' time  

hi everyone else 

Im off to have a pedicure, my feet are in a pretty bad state.

back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - pedicure sounds good. I could do with one of those.

Donna - hope therapy went well

Claire - you're very quiet. 

Annie - how are the girls?

Having a c**p day today. R won't stop screaming (still not 100% well, I think) and I can't put him down. Car wouldn't start this morning (the new one  ). Waiting for someone to come and fix it  - bet it starts first time for them.  
 R has woken up again - wish he'd nap for longer.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I would never be brave enough to have a pedicure.

Therapy was good thanks deedee I have a week off next week as he is on holiday but then hopefully after that we will get stuck back inot weekyl sessions which will be great.
Need to go over the boys birth as I have issues surronding that which still effect me now and I don't want it to effect future births - fingers crossed there are more

Right my little spagetti (ryan) is awake

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - just noticed how close we're getting to the boys' 2nd birthdays.  What have you got planned?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Wasn't around yesterday, was at a conference and a workshop (supposed to be at both at the same time), so very hectic all round.  Plus my cold still hasn't gone.  I'm sniffing and coughing for England today. 

Donna, therapy sounds like it's doing you some good.  Oooh yes re. boys second birthday, are you having a quiet family affair or do you have something else in mind?

Emma, hope today is better with R.  Did you sort the car out?  I bl**dy hate cars. 

Deedee, hope you enjoy your pedicure.  I can't bear people to touch my feet so no chance of me ever enjoying that, but my mum has promised to paint my toe nails from now on (with minimum contact ).

Annie, hope you're feeling better now!

Today is new boiler day so will be waving goodbye to lots of dosh later.  DH's job situation is not looking good either, if he doesn't hit his targets (no chance in this economic climate) he will be taken down the formal route to sacking.  They said they don't want to do this to him as he's a hardworker but the fact is that his role isn't viable in the current climate.   Not sure how long we've got, at least a few months I should think, but I think a turn around in fortune is looking unlikely.

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi
um, I know I'm not really here - but....Claire I can't believe what you said about your DH's work - that they know he's a hard worker but his role isn't viable, so they are going to sack him? It might be just the way you put it but are they sacking him or making him redundant? They may have grounds for the latter, but from what you say, they could not do the former. Neither of course are good, but one is much better than the other. Please put my mind at rest!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think they intend to sack people who don't hit their targets, even though it is because of the economic situation, it sounds like they intend to make it a problem with the person missing targets...  He is documenting everything and is not doing anything different to earlier in the year, doing all the things required of him, but the simple fact is that SMEs are not taking on additional finance and the reason they are giving him is the economic situation.  He's also not getting leads from the business managers in banks because they don't have the leads to pass on.

He also missed his September target because he was on holiday for 2 weeks (they force them to take a 2 week block of holiday each year, he didn't want that much time off at once) but his monthly target stayed the same, so he achieved just over half of it which actually exceeded a prorata target.  That is being held against him too.  He was also reprimanded that week for not wearing a belt with his suit one day (it had broken the day before) - apparently this made him look 'scruffy' (it didn't).  Oh, and one day his suit trousers tore slightly on the side seam and obviously he doesn't have needle and thread in his drawer so it had to wait until that evening for me to repair it.

I don't think I can put your mind at rest!  I'm not an expert on these matters (as is probably apparent!), but it sounds like it won't be redundancy but positioned as under performance.  I do think he is being bullied as well.

I've suggested he tries again to be demoted to his old position (he was promoted in January) but when he asked a few weeks ago he was told they already had a full complement of staff for those roles.  Purely because for obvious reasons we need a stable income, and because I want him out of a role that is preventing him from sleeping and he is walking around with his hands in tight fists even out of work, and frankly seems on the verge of tears most of the time (and he's not the type, he's a rough-it football type).

Thanks for coming out of hibernation to comment. 

Claire x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Phew, Polly thought you had gone without telling us! 

Claire- Definately sounds like bullying to me and how can they even consider the September target when he was forced to take half of the month off??  and the not wearing a belt-it really is laughable! Good on him to document everything. Is teacher training still an option in the future?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Deedee - I am kind of going to go without telling you - just cos it will be easier than saying one day, that's it, I'm never logging on again. So I will be spying a little bit as I get used to the idea. The difference is taht you won't all need to say "where's Polly" - you'll know what I am doing.

Claire - it does sound like bullying, and even more so if they are saying to one side of his face that it is the economic climate, and on the other that he is not up to the job. Are they trying to get out of paying him redundancy? I am a great believer in ACAS - they give great advice over the phone and really help cut through the fog of emotion that gets in people's way. If it is down to not paying him redundancy, he might be better to cut his losses now and offer to go for the right package - he might get more than if he waits and fights to the bitter end. People are still recruiting right now - I am offering two jobs shortly - especially in the "helping people" side of work. But another six months might make it harder to find another job. 

Quite frankly, if his employers are being so cowardly as to bully him down the disciplinary route rather than facing up to the failures of their business model, they are not going to get much better as they go through the next few months. Alternatively, showing that he is not to be messed with and knows his rights, might make them pick on someone else (sorry, didn't really mean that, but you know what I mean). Best thing he can do right now is make a call to ACAS and tell them what has happened and see what they say. THere is also a good leaflet on bullying and harrasment he can download from their site.

Good luck

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good advice Polly, as always. 

Claire - your poor dh. Sounds like bullying to me.

If he could have a redundancy package would it be feasible for him to stay at home with the baby and you go back to work?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks so much Polly.  I will talk to him again this weekend about it, and if necessary get him to ring ACAS.  They haven't actually started on the formal route yet so maybe will wait until then.  However, you are right, he does need to make it clear that he knows his rights.  I sent his CV to several agencies a few weeks ago, but they have no relevant positions.  I wonder if his boss is just power crazy, one of his colleagues has been started on the formal route because he didn't lock his desk drawer one evening (nothing sensitive in it).

Emma, selfish as this is going to sound, I've been looking forward to being a stay at home mum for soooo long now, that I really don't want it to be that way around and I'd planned to do some freelance and maybe set up my own business (in better economic times).  On top of that, I absolutely hate my job.  However, if it came to it then I would have to come back to work.

Deedee, he does still want to become a primary school teacher.  Applications for September are made the previous December, but you need to have all your ducks in a row which DH doesn't have.  He will need a GCSE in Science or equivalent, 2 weeks experience in a school and some national curriculum relevant subject knowledge.  We can get all that sorted for December 2009 application time but that means he wouldn't be able to start the training until September 2010 if he was even accepted (4 applications for every 1 place) so not a short term solution.

What a f***ing mess.  

On a lighter note, hope everyone has a good weekend.  Am looking forward to seeing my new boiler tonight  and having a quiet weekend trying to get rid of this relentless cold.  Oh, and MIL may pop round, which I'm sure will cheer us up no end!   (bet she doesn't materialise though)

Cx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Been tryin to get on all day! Where to start  

I went out with some work colleagues last night and it was lovely. Even got in my old skinny black jeans (just about) which made me feel good   They mentioned that some of them were meeting an old colleague for lunch today. I happened to be free to go albeit with Hannah and text to say I'd come join them so I could see her too. My Boss got one of the girls to call me and ask me not to attend   She said it wasn't the place for me to join them in "their" lunch hour. I have all day to arrange to see this ex colleague. Now am I trippin like Kerry Katona or is that not the most *****y thing you have ever heard.. from a 50 year old woman  


Claire - Seriously, your DH's company are having a laugh. Is there a Union he is a part of? I know ours would take my company to the cleaners for trying on something like that.Very good idea to be keeping a diary. How's the new boiler?

Emma - How's Robin been the rest of today?

deedee - Sending you alot of love as I'm sure you're needing it right now. Those last few weeks are not easy  

Donna - Wow - 2 years old already! Where did that time go?


Right- mucho to catch up on and Layla is being a right pain in my whatsit today!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

How is everyone today?  Guess who forgot the clocks went back and has been up since the crack of dawn! 

Annie, how is Layla doing?  Any more piccies?  I should probably go and look on your ******** page!  Your boss sounds a bit strange, what an odd request!

Donna, how is your DH feeling now?  Will he be back to work soon?

Deedee, any signs of the impending arrival?  What did you decide on names in the end?

Emma, how's things with you?  How's the car?

Polly I'm not sure if I should be saying  or not, as I suspect you're still reading but it may make it harder for you to leave if we keep 'talking' to you?!

Not much happening here.  DH is outside working on the new path, I have to say it looks amazing  and I'm sat on the sofa 'resting' .  MIL came round yesterday of all surprises, I turned off the hoover to find DH gesturing at me from the doorway, and sure enough there she was large (or should that be little) as life in our kitchen.  Well, I should win an oscar for my performance, hostess with the mostest, I asked her how she was and made her a cup of tea, she looked very unsettled.   The new boiler is fab but I still resent the outlay!

Right, must sort out life insurance, what a minefield that seems to be...  Then I'm going to knit a little hat! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - The clocks completely confused me too. I thought it was only 3am so made Layla wait for a feed, poor mite it was the "old" 4am. 

Well, well, well - so the wicked witch returns. Did she act like nothing had ever happened? Was she showing much interest in bubs?


Deedee - Hope you're doing ok

Morning Emma & Donna


Still having problems getting Layla to be settled in the day. I keep switching from thinking it's wind to reflux. Cannot make my mind up which it could be. Very frustrating. 

H stayed at my Mums last night and we popped out to a party. Can you believe the little devil slept through a bloody disco, but at home wakes if I breathe    I had a huuuge glass of red wine and it tasted bloody marvellous  

Off to get H now. DH has got a tummy bug it seems so we're stuck indoors for the rest of the day - boo!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Success, I have found Layla photos on ********! She is *adorable*!

Yeah, MIL acted like nothing had happened! But she did look incredibly uncomfortable, which kinda made it worthwhile.  Oh, and she offered to give me some coat thing that DH had when he was a baby but hardly wore. DH says it is revolting so hope she forgets about it!

Hope the weather is better over your way, it's raining non-stop here. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Claire so sorry to read about the problems DH is having I hope they are sorted soon as neither of you need the worry. Big hugs to you.

Deedee hugs to you to as I am sure you are getting very very restless - I never got this far so don't know what its like lol

Hello Emma and Annie.

Boys birthday will be quieter (cheaper) than first plans as DH being on ssp is not easy. Going to have family and friends over and just let the kids run riot - they will have a ball!
I all do a buffet and hopefully everyone will have fun.

DH has been off work for 6 weeks now and is being reffered back to the hospital as he is still in pain and is very swollen so I don't think he will be returning anytime soon :-(

I still have a housefull which is nice but stressfull and I have a cold so haven't been feeling great either.

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Donna, sorry to hear your DH is still off work, hope the swelling goes down soon!  Hope your cold is getting better.  I still have mine 2 weeks on.   Birthday plans sound ideal. 

How is everyone else today?

I've not had the best start, first of all the car wouldn't start (got it going in the end, but the last thing I need is a fault with that) then when I got to work realised I'd left my glasses at home (need them to see my pc screen) so I've got the keyboard and screen right on the edge of my desk so I can vaguely see what I'm doing!). 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

HOLY MOLY Claire 27 weeks already !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - sounds like MIL was really trying hard to be nice. The horrible coat is her olive branch imo. Is it a 1970s affair in brown and orange?!

Donna - your poor dh. Sounds horrible. Birthday plans for the boys sound great. Are you going to make a cake? I haven't forgotten last year (feels like only yesterday) when you made your practice cake weeks ahead!

Deedee - how are you feeling (stupid Question).

Annie - hope the girls don't get dh's tummy bug.


Had a mildly frustrating morning. Had to take both boys to the hv, one for the 2 year check, the other for an 8 month check. R who is, imho, a very chilled and smiley baby, took one look at the hv and started screaming really loudly and was inconsolable.  He'd stop if she looked away, but the moment she came near again it set him off. Then she measured him, said he was too short (9th centile), and we'd 'have to keep an eye on that'. What am I supposed to do - stretch him?! His weight is fine and he eats a ridiculous amount (much, much more than W).
The moment we left the clinic he was back to his normal self.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, aww poor Robin!  Glad he's back to himself now!

Donna, how long do you have a houseful for? 

My back is absolute agony, I already had developed a bad back and now with all this hunching forwards to see what I'm doing on my pc it's much worse!  I can see me spending the evening lying on a hard floor! 

Hi to everyone else.  (waves)

Yeah, 27 weeks!  89 days!   Panic stations!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

What a day! To try and keep things uncharactarisically short (LOL!) I took Layla to the Dr's today as I believe she may have a bit of reflux. Had no choice but to see the same Dr who used to fob me off when Hannah was in the midst of her glue ear problems. The same Dr who refused to give me a referral to the ENT Dept at the hospital. 

Anyhoo, although he agreed that she might have it he refused to give her any Gaviscon to help with the problem. Said he felt she was too young. I argued the toss, he looked it up and oh yeah - she can have it from 4 weeks. He still refused to prescribe it. He said he wanted to wait TWO MONTHS (get stuffed mate!) to see what happens. I begged him to at least try it with her and see if it helped and he wouldn't budge.

I fumed my way out of his office and phoned the HV - she's not around today. Phoned DH's surgery and asked about moving me and the girls to his practice. They said absolutely- so thats my next plan of action. 

That surgery has been nothing but a nightmare since I got pregnant with Hannah. They really let me down when I was poorly after having Layla and today was the final straw. 


Anyhoo..  I'm sure I'll get there in the end, like I did with Hannah. I'm just angry and disappointed that once again I have to fight for a resolution.


Claire - oooh only 89 days. You need to start getting a wiggle on Mrs. Lots to do ya know   Has your Dad come up with any pram suggestions?

Emma - they say children are the best judge of character. Maybe Robin saw something in that HV that wasn't good! 

Donna - How is DH's work being about him being off work?

DeeDee - How are you cooking?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - how infuriating. My GP won't prescribe Gaviscon for anyone - W had reflux - but my hv gave me the heads up when he was going to be on holiday and there'd be a locum instead, so I went and saw the locum who did presrcibe it (then I just kept asking for repeat prescriptions which the Gp had to go along with).
I'd definintely change GP if you can though.

You can get infant Gaviscon (in tiny quantities - a weeks' worth, I think) over the counter at Boots, if you are desperate.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Oh Annie, the last thing you need is an unhelpful gp!  I'm a big fan of changing GPs myself, did me the world of good, I'd say go for it!  Hope Layla is a bit better today with it.

How is everyone else this morning?

Car started ok today, am beginning to think DH flooded the engine when he started it up the day before to move it away from the path he was laying.  Had a brief worry about bean the last 12 hours or so, didn't feel much, was just starting to toy with the idea of ringing the mw when the wriggling recommenced.   I think perhaps I'm getting uptight as I have a lot of appts next week - glucose tolerance test, blood test for iron, midwife (worried about the fundal height measurement thing not having improved) and consultant.  My boss didn't look too pleased at the amount of time I'll be out of the office!

I really do need to get moving on buying some bits and pieces but think I'll wait until my parents get back from their big holiday, they go next Monday for 3 weeks to south America the lucky people.  I thought it would be useful to have my dad with me to carry all the bags!  DH has his work cut out for him finishing the path by the car (so I can get the pram up close) and then decorating the nursery.

Right, I've waffled on for long enough now.  Back later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire - I wish I lived closer so I could do baby shopping with you - i love it  

Spoke to my HV and she was alot more understanding   She has asked me to try a milk that is suppossed to be easier on the tummy until next week. If that doesnt help, then she will prescribe me the gaviscon herself and we'll take it from there.

So, will be at Boots at opening time tomorrow  


Off out to dinner with the family tonight. Less than 24hrs left in my twenties - boooo!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I could not sleep last night I was up all night and so I have been very irritable today. 

I think Brother and SIL are living today, which will be nice.

Sorry I am not in the best of moods tonight so I am going to sign off 

Happy birthday tomorrow  Annie I hope you have a fantastic day and get spoilt rotten

Donna x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

have a great birthday

Emxx​


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

[fly]Happy Birthday Annie![/fly]

                  

Have a lovely day!

We've just had a 13 hour power cut and snow!    The house was freezing and we had no way of heating it (short of lighting a barbeque). And no coffee for breakfast.   
We're stuck at home on day 1 of potty training. No success so far - seems to be holding it all in.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Annie!!!*

Hope you have a fab day!  What did you get present-wise?!

Emma, that's awful re the power cut. The only disgruntling thing we had was the satellite signal kept going and I was really into a film! Good luck with the potty training! 

Donna, sorry you weren't so good yesterday. Hope today is better?

Deedee, any news?!

Not much to report here. I'm convinced my bump isn't growing. In fact, today it seems smaller... I've had to go back in a button on my side panels.  DH has a quarterly appraisal today and I am anticipating that it will not go well... might go and buy him a treat at lunchtime for him to have tonight.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, don't know if you're aware but Martin Lewis (moneysavingexpert.com) has reported that "The Financial Services Compensation Scheme has said by next Mon (3 Nov) it'll have finalised the compensation procedures for those who had money in the Icelandic bank Icesave. The Govt. had already promised ALL savings would be covered. Payouts due November: It aims to pay most Icesavers' money back in November."  

I get his regular e-newsletter and it's in there today.

Claire x

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Feeling much better today thanks. I had a lovely nights sleep and went kick boxing this morning which alwasy makes me feel energised. Taking boys to a halloween party this afternoon 

Claire, don't worry about bump changing shape Baby will have moved which is why bump will appear smaller/ larger/ more to one side/ lower ect

Annie hope your having an excellent day

Emma how is the potty training going? I hope to start after christmas so will be after advice

Deedee how you cooking?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - don't look to me for advice - 2 accidents, no weeing in potty so far

back properly later - pan boiling ....


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Annie!! welcome to the 30's, dont worry its not that bad hun 

Im still here gang but getting more anxious by the day  I really want Bob out but know what getting her out involves.....

really crap weather here today, it'll probably snow 

Emma- Best of luck with the potty training, its not something Im looking forward to.

Claire- As Donna said, dont worry about bump changing shape, Bubs is just moving about in there.

D x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Morning all,

How is everyone? 

Hows the potty training going Emma?

Annie- How was the big three-o?

Donna- What Halloween costumes have you got for the boys?

Claire- Any more thoughts on contraptions?

Just finished watching last night's Silent Witness and about to start making a lasagne, then madwives at 1:30


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh BTW, friend texted yesterday to tell me she'd had her baby (her fourth!)- another boy. She already has 3 boys (6, 4 and 2)


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - how was your birthday? Can't wait to hear all about it.

Deedee - goodness, I barely cope with 2 boys let alone 4! Hope all goes well with the mw. Did you ever get your blood (or was it urine) test results?

Donna - how was the halloween party? How are you? Is it nice to have your flat to yourselves again?

Claire - thanks for the Icesave news. Confirms something dh had heard (that the government want it sorted out before Christmas rather than have people upset at being out of pocket at that time of year). What happened with your Kaupthing [sp?] account in the end?

Potty training is not going well. He just keeps wetting himself, and has to be bribed to sit on the potty at all. I think he's holding his poo in today too (sorry if TMI!). He always poos first thing, but so far nothing at all. Hmmm. I'm not giving up on him yet, but I don't know what to do differently.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

emma - Perhaps he's not ready yet. Might be worth leaving it a couple of weeks and then trying again? We're giving it a go next week - eek!

Deedee - Oooh, I know how you're feeling   How did you get on with the Madwife? your friend is insane BTW  

Donna - Sounds like you're really enjoying kick boxing. Might give it a go myself!

Claire - When are you seeing your Madwife next? Like Donna said, beanie still has alot of room to move around and your bump will change shape at the same time. So long as you are having movements, don't worry  


Birthday was lovely, thank-you     I went to dinner with my family on Tuesday and enjoyed a good few glasses of vino. Yesterday was just a constant flow of visitors. I asked everyone for gift certificates for a jewllers we have nearby. I'm putting it towards a nice watch. I got a very generous contribution towards it  - very spoilt   

the Layla saga continues! I went to baby clinic today and asked them to tell me I'm not going mad   they agree that is sounds like she has reflux and to try the gaviscon. HV is on hols until Weds so have to wait til then. In the meantime we're trying an anti-reflux mlilk. Bloody awful stuff. It's so thick I could spoon feed it to her. Having real problems getting it through the teats. Going to stick with it til Wednesday and then hopefully go back to the normal milk with Gaviscon.

Been feeling a bit down about it the last few days. Really doubting my instincts on this and questioning if she really did have those symtpoms. Still not confident, but we'll have to see how it all pans out


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Have been up to my eys in sick all night poor little Ryan isn't well and has just wanted his mummy, had him in bed with me last night. He seems to be improving, his temp has come down and has eaten something. He is having a sleep now so hope he feels better when he wakes up.

Annie you birthday sounds lovely and your expensive watch sounds lovey - can't wait to see it.
Annie you are a fantastic mother with great instincts, it seems like you are right about Layla and are right to push for something for her. Please don't ever doubt yourself your a brilliant mum.

Emma boys are alot harder to train than girls and holding poo is common for both sexes so don't panic there it isn't anything you are dong or not doing.
If he doesn't seem ready then put nappies back on fro a week or so but leave the potty around so he can get used to it

Deedee how sis it go with Midwife?

Claire how are you?

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Sooo Deedee, another day ticks by!  Not long now until you have your dd2! 

Donna, sorry to hear Ryan isn't well.  and that you've been up to your eyes in sick, of course .  Hope he's feeling better now.

Annie, I would say go with your instincts, you're an expert mummy now and who better to understand their daughter.   Sounds like you have a plan.  Glad the birthday went well, watch sounds nice!

Emma, sorry to hear potty training is not going well!  I can't offer any advice (obviously!) but hope it gets better, and poor W stops 'holding it' !  The Kaupthing thing - well, my money got stuck in some no mans land for over a week which was worrying as it was in neither account but thankfully it turned up in my current account where I'd sent it in the end.  I've meantime closed all overseas accounts and set up all British ones instead.  Interest rates aren't as good though...

Feeling very down today about things with DH's job.  He is almost certainly going down the disciplinary route for not meeting his targets, and they are now denying it's anything to do with the economic situation and blaming his sales skills.  Looks like he will be on a formal action plan thing from next month which could last 2-3 months, then be given a warning followed by the sack, but we're not sure on the timescales for that.  I'm in two minds over what we should do next.  If he leaves now he won't get any paternity leave and I will really need him for that 2 weeks plus I don't want him to miss out.  And should he go for something else?  My salary is quite large and I will only have 3 months where I am only getting SMP + child benefit between now and my return to work date, so if I got back to work in October and DH spends that time between getting the boot and October getting school experience (probably unpaid) mixed with some temping jobs then all will be ok, then he can stay at home with Zebedee until he starts his PGCE in 2010 at which point I could give up work (or by huge coincidence be on maternity leave - not that I expect I could plan it that way with my ovaries!).  Not quite how I had things planned out or what I'd dreamed of but I guess it's not just about me anymore.  

I'm also feeling weird about the situation.  On the one hand I feel very protective of him (he even asked me last night if I was going to leave him if/when he lost his job!!!  I must be a right cow of a wife if that crossed his mind) and very angry with his employers for not appreciating that it's mostly the economic climate.  On the flip side, I don't think he's a salesman and is in the wrong job entirely and I suspect there is a bit of that going on as well in their decisionmaking and I feel very let down by him.  If we do my new plan, we will be backed up by savings that were mostly accumulated by me before we were together with me working to support us all, and it feels like I am holding the whole thing up.  I know he feels that way too and he's the most hardworking person I've ever met, and deep down I realise that it was probably pressure from me that pushed him into going for a job that wasn't him in the first place and how brave of him to stick it out and try his best even though it wasn't the right job for him, but on the other hand I feel so resentful, especially with the timing of it.

Sorry to go on, I needed to offload and I knew (hoped) that you wouldn't feel badly towards me for being honest.  There's noone else I can be so frank with.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds we need a lot of hugs on here at the moment  

Donna - hope Ryan is feeling better soon. Has Callum got it aswell?

Claire- Wow, where to start hun. It's such alot of consideration at a time when you really dont want to be planning for all sorts of possible scenarios. I guess you want to get as much out of these people as possible before he goes - specifically the paternity leave. As much as you might want to tell them to shove it, it'd be worth holding out for if he can stick it.

It sounds like you have a plan of action for when the time does come to leave, albeit feeling a bit funny about it. I think. no I know I would feel the same too. However, you never know what might happen. DH could stumble across a job whilst temping, doing school experience. These things have an habit of coming oput of the blue.

Try not to think too far ahead. Deal with a couple of stages at a time. You dont want this to completely over shadow the excitement of beanie coming. 

And remember, we're all here for you and you can/should be as honest as you want to be


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

I hope you are all well and have had a nice weekend.

Well this will make you giggle I did a really stupid thing today which no one is going to let me live down. I put PETROL in my DIESEL car      Luckily I realised before I put to much in (11 litres) A friend and lots of family came to my rescure and I had to fill the car with diesel so cost a lot of pennies when I orginally only wanted to put £20 in the car! but couldn't of been worse at least I don't need a new car  

I don't think I mentioned that Luke has started going to church? its a long story as to how it happened but he is really enjoying it and he thinks it will help him where other things have failed (counselling) well I'm not going to knock it and I will support him. I am not a believer myself but went to church with him today to support him, the have a creche so the boys were fairly happy in there 
I enjoyed myself but I don't think I am going to suddenly find God and Jesus but then I guess you never know do you?

Next update   Well I think I mentioned that I no longer work for ann summers, Well I have stared working for Body Shop at home. Its a similar set up to ann summers (party plan) but with Body shop products - which I much easier to advertise   

Feeling farily good lately, Therapist suggested I keep a diary - nothing heavy just when I had thoughts and feelings jot them down so I would remember them for the next session epscially as he has been on holiday for a week, well I think its really helping things.  
I know I am probably getting ahead of myself and maybe I shouldn't be thinking of these things right now but I really want to get pff the meds so I can start ttc again   I don't want to rush things and will take it slow but if I keep on improving then I hope I can decrease my meds soon.
If Moomin can do it then why not me?
I do have concerns though like can I cope with more? when I can't cope with what I have? and what if I get really bad again - I just couldn't face that again  

Right enough from me

Donna x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

where is everyone, I hope your all ok


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I am here - just up to my eyeballs in grumpy newborn!

Cant stop at the mo, sorry. Just wanted to have a read and catch up. Will be back tonight for some proper attention


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Also here but not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh dear everyone sounds very stressed today hiugs all round I think.

No word from Claire or Deedee I hope they are ok?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Feeling lonely  

I do hope Deedee and Claire are alright


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I'm here! 

Nothing really that interesting to share with everyone. Not been up to alot as DH worked some pretty rank hours the last few days. However, he's got 8 days off now. We've got loads of little jobs around the house that need doing - boring stuff like clearing out the black hole that is the toybox! oooh, we did all our Xmas shopping for the girls (how organised!!!) 
Hmm, my Nan got rushed to hospital last week and muggins here is the only relative whose not is hospital and actually lives in the same town, ney country   So, lots of running up and down there to visit her. She's fine by the way, just a nasty kidney infection.
My best friend turned 30 today so had lunch with her. We've also got our joint celebration dinner coming up on 15th Nov. Desperate to loose that last half a stone before then. Eating maltesers for dinner probably not going to help there!

Oooh, tomorrow I'm going to see High School Musical with a little friend and then going out to dinner with my "grown up" friends   Making the most of DH being around  

Hannah is starting her potty training on Thursday. I think she's good to go    Layla is a bit happier since having the Infant Gaviscon. Still a bit restless in the day, sleeping no more than 20mins between each feed unless we're out and about   Got an appointment with a cranial osteopath next week. See if a nice head massage will sort her out (how pampered!)  Got my first smiles in the last few days which has been nice  


Donna - Good time of year to start with the Body Shop. My friend did it over a Xmas period and made a mint out of it! Hope you do just as well  
You sound incredibly upbeat and positive at the moment and that's fantastic! So happy for you   I know you would love to have another little one at some point in the future. Perhaps you could time it so the boys are at pre school so you wouldn't have to have three... or 4! of them all day/everyday? Having Hannah at nursery 3 mornings a week is a God send for me, although the school run in the morning is not always a fun event  

OMG - there's a lady on one of the pregnancy threads I've been on. Get this for hard work. She has a 5 yr old, a 3 yr old and a 3 month old. The she tells us she had a little whoppee with her DH right after her last was born and gone and got a BFP. Then she says her HCG levels were a bit high and they thought twins. Went for a scan and.... TRIPLETS!!!!

She will have 6 kids under 6! 4 kids in the same year at school! She is my new hero. I think having two is hard work. I live in cloud cuckoo land if I think I've got my work cut out for me   


Claire/Deedee - How are you both. Don't go quiet on us now!!!! It's most unsettling  

Emma- Hope you get 5mins soon to come and tell us how you're doing.

Right - off to catch up on my Sky +


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Sorry to be awol. Never seem to get a moment to use the pc, and when I do there are 1001 things to do.

Potty training is not going well. I want to throw in the towel but am carrying on because the thought of having to do it all again in a few weeks time is too awful to contemplate. He has had some success on the potty, but lots of accidents too, and it doesn't seem to bother him if he is wet. Also huge hysterics about sitting on the potty in the first place.

R has started crawling . Very exciting. I'm hoping it might tire him out so that he sleeps more in the day 

Donna - Body Shop sounds a good idea. Great time of year to start too.
Interesting about dh and church. If it helps him then why not.
I agree with Annie about waiting until the boys are at preschool before ttcing. I couldn't cope with 3, but you may be made of stronger stuff.

Annie - I don't know how you fit so much into the day.  

   at the lady with 6 children. How will she ever go anywhere?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

WOW 6 children I couldn't cope with that, what on earth will she do!

Annie I agree with Emma how do you fit so much into your days (must have longer days up there methinks lol)

Deedee and Claire please please get in touch I am concerned now

Right lets start talking about a meet up...............................
We need to try and fit it in between deedee giving birth and Claire giving birth but then I was thinking will either of them be up to it? so maybe new year would be better? but OMG its been so long

right off to therapy soon, quite looking forward to it

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

If we had it in the same place as last time (which we don't have to do) it wouldn't be far for Claire to travel, so perhaps she'd be quite happy to do it quite close to her due date?

Mind you, won't be long until the new year will it?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

No need to be concerned about me, I'm here.  I've just been a bit down the last week about our stressful situation with DH's job, then yesterday I got a stomach upset which hasn't quite gone yet, I've got quite a few antenatal appts this week and then had my glucose tolerance test this morning which took 3 hours in all so I've not long been back in the office.  I think the only one who enjoyed that was my bean, the sugar rush he must have got from the drink they gave me sent him beserk, my stomach was shaking and quivering away when I was sat in the waiting room, I'm sure people were staring.

I don't mind a meet up in the new year if it's nearby, I don't think I will be up to travelling anywhere.  My EDD is 24th Jan so obviously a few weeks before that would be good .  I'll be on mat leave from Jan so a week day or weekend are equally fine for me.  It would prob be best for everyone not to meet me toooo near the EDD as I will be panicking over every tiny twinge and begging you all to take me to the hospital convinced I'm in labour... 

Where is Deedee, do you think she's had the baby? 

Donna, the plan of having the boys in some sort of pre-school seems sensible especially incase you get another BOGOF!  Have you considered that your trouble ttcing might have been linked to your B vitamin deficiency?  Just warning you, as I'm sure I read that could lead to subfertility when I did a human nutrition course last year.

Emma, sorry potty training hasn't been a great success so far, but I'm sure it's not meant to be easy!  (she says, having no idea)  I see your Icesave compensation thing is due to kick off this week (BBC news web site).

Annie, I don't know when you find the time either.  I've barely started Christmas shopping! 

Get the GTT results in a week, also had iron blood test today.  Seeing the midwife tomorrow and dreading it.  I've always looked forward to these appts as they were non-stressful (as opposed to the consultant and the scans) but I'm worrying about fundal height again as I don't think my bump is any bigger than the last time I went when I was 1cm under.  I'm also seeing the cons on Friday, not sure what that will cover.

I have a couple of questions:
1) Did you have the cot in your room for the first 6 months?  We were planning to have the moses basket then cot in there for the first 6 months, but even the smallest of cots won't fit in the available space even with moving furniture around...
2) Do you have car seats that just fit with seat belts or ones that fit onto a base?  The travel systems I like aren't compatible with bases, and I'm wondering if that's ok to just use a seat belt or whether I should invest in a separate seat too.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you sound so stressed. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

arrggg W has just deleted the rest of the post. Back later to rewrite


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Deedee MUST be having a baby - she would have text though wouldn't she?

Claire big hugs to you you have lot on your mind hun I hope you are still managing to rest?
To answer your questions, I don't believe in having bub in your room with you (although with #3 I wont have a choice as I wont want baby to wake boys) simply becasue I didn't want the baby to get used to being in my room to have to move them again later but that was purely my choice I think the reccomendations are for the baby to be with you for 6 months. I put the boys in moses baskets in there cots from the day's they came home - maybe it was eaiser for me as the boys had each other and there room was right next door.
As for car seats the bases just make it easier as you don't have to bother with the seat belts every trip becasue you can just slot the car seat into the base for each journey. We had to get bases for ours as we had issues with the length of our seat belts so they wouldn't go round the car seats safely. But I would definatly use a base next time as it made getting in and out of the car so much easier

sorry DH is gicing me evils as he wants to use the computer so best get off here and have a shower 

Donna x x 

P.s I'd love to meet up where we met before, maybe as a christmas treat


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry guys, Im still here no appearance from Bob yet 

Annie- Im completely  at the thought of 6 under 6- she's a better woman than me!

Claire- H went into her own room from a couple of weeks as DH couldnt sleep with all her snuffling and grunting. Its not what the HV will preach but it worked for us. We had a movement monitor too for peace of mind. If you are breastfeeding might be easier to have bubs in your room 
Car seats used with seat belts are absolutely fine (we have the maxi-cosi). Which prams have you got your eye on?
Please, please dont worry about measuring small. I had a scan last week as i was measuring 35cms at 38 weeks- I wasnt concerned as it was the same last time and all routine. Scan was fine and they reckoned Bob was about 7lbs- not small!

Emma- Maybe W is just not ready yet? Is it worth leaving it a while? 

Donna- sorry to worry you hun. Ill send you a wee text when things kick off so you can keep everyone updated


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - take the measuring of bump with a pinch of salt. Remember with R I kept measuring off the scale too big and he was little over 7lb when he came along. The methods of measuring are so unreliable as to be pointless.

To answer your questions:
1. Cots etc. Mws and hvs will tell you that you must keep them in with you until 6 months (SIDS guidelines etc). Very few people I know in RL actually do this. Babies make snuffling noises all night long and it is near impossible to sleep in the same room as them (unless you are one of those sleep like a log people). W went in his own room at about 10 weeks (I think - bit hazy) and we both slept much better as a result. R went in his room on day 2! Having them in the same room might be easier if you are bfing, I guess.
I also think there's a lot to be said for getting them used to a cot from day 1, otherwise you can have real problems getting them used to it later.

2. Carseats. I had one that used the seatbelt not a base. If I was doing it again (which I'm not ) I'd get an Isofix base one. I think they're safer. Also putting a seatbelt one in and out is a real pain in the a**e, particularly when you're tired. 
When we changed cars I got W an Isofix facing forward seat and it is so much more secure than the seatlbelt one.

Got to go, dinner ready.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - How funny you should ask... Laylya is going to get kicked into her own room I think. She is so bloody noisy! It kept me awake most of last night and I am not impressed   Hannah went in at 12 weeks, but purely because we were not living at home (extension) My advice is to wait and see how you feel at the time. In my experience, it seems to naturally occur when you feel ready.

Now then, I have a solution to your cot problem! Our moses basket was a crock of crap, but I didn't want the huge cot in my bedroom. My friend pointed me in the direction of the Graco Petite Basinnet. It's a travel cot, but 20% smaller than the normal ones. It's dinky doo and fits lovely in our bedroom. It also has an upper level, so now bending down. It's absolutely fan-flippin-tastic. I'll see if I still have the link and send it to you. Standby. 

Hannah had a base with her car seat, Layla doesn't. Cant' say i've noticed a difference either way. 

I was measuring 34 weeks at 38 + and Layla was a healthy 6lbs 10ozs. You truly have nothing to worry about. Please also keep in mind that it depends on how baby is laying. If she has her bum in the air, it can make you measure bigger. Layla was laying across me, so I would always measure small. It's only a rough guide as to how things are going. So relax  

I'm happy for a meet up. Can I ask for a Wednesday? Only because Hannah is at nursery all day, so I can drop her off, make my way to you know where and then leave in time to collect her at tea time. How exciting!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to be a pita and say weekdays are hopeless for me because I dont have anyone to help with childcare _except_ for the week between Christmas and New Year when dh is off work. Also we must have Polly there and I bet she'd struggle with a weekday.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Thanks for all your comments on my cot and car seat dilemmas!  Why can't there just be one of everything!!!  Would make life so much easier.

Deedee, I'm sure it won't be long now  certainly within 3 weeks you'll have your baby in your arms!

Emma, how is it possible to be a bit of bread? 

Hi everyone else.  Any gossip?

Well I saw the midwife this morning and well done baby, he/she is now measuring bang on for dates.   All that fretting for nothing!  Mind you, I still say I haven't grown particularly!  But from now on will try and take it all with a pinch of salt!

Got to go, boss due out of meeting shortly. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - only just realised how close you are to the end.  

Claire - glad mw put your mind at rest. I don't believe that you will stop worrying though!

No gossip here. Same old, same old.
W has a horrible (and very annoying - for me) cough, and is feeling very sorry for himself. Potty training has been put on hold. Think we're going to have a lazy afternoon watching a dvd.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

With Claire and Polly working I think a weekend would be better so would that be ok with you Annie?

Claire glad you were reassured by the MV but trust me you wont stop worrying now not even when little one arrives.

Boys went into big boy beds last night, the looked so cute! Last night was fine and they have slept in them ok so far today - I'd even say better than when they were in cots.
But we will see what happens when the novalty wares off.

Therapy was good yesterday and I spoke with him about reducing my medication and he agrees that I am on the right track (there was a while there where I didn't think I'd ever find the track!) he thinks I should wait till the new year to reduce my medication with the aim of weaning off all together over spring - so I'm well chuffed with that.
We have to discuss next week how many more sessions I think I will need - I can have up to 14 more
I just don't know what happens to me after I know I can't have therapy forever but stopping feels scarey

Emma I hope Will feels better soon, good Idea to stop potty training while he is under the weather. Have you kept the Potty in the room though? then he may get used to it

Deedee hope your well and not getting to fed up

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, well cinema was very good yesterday. Even managed to tell a teenager off for messing around behind me   Then had a lovely dinner and gossip with the girls. Went to the jewellers today and found a watch I like. They have one available but it's at their other shop. Going to look at it on Saturday. Should hopefully have it in time for my little party on 15th! 

Just been to visit me Nan (doing fine) The priest arrived (not for last rites btw, just a visit) - so made a swift exit   Now waiting to go and collect Hannah and off to friends for a quick few fireworks. Back home to get the girls to bed and FINALLY having my hair seen to. Cut and colour tonight - yipee! 

Dare I say Emma - we are starting potty training tomorrow   Got my 6 weeks check in the afternoon. Where the eck did that time go?

Weekends are ok for me, so long as DH is home. I'd need a wee bit of notice to make sure he can schedule it. 

Donna - Really pleased therapy is going well. Take all the sessions they're offering you! It's not often the NHS gives things out so milk it all  

Claire - See, nowt to worry about. Glad all went well with MW. Here's that link. I seriosuly recommend this product!

www.preciouslittleone.com


Deedee - How are you feeling? Tired? Anxious? Do you go to bed every night wondering if it's going to happen? Cannot wait for her to arrive!!!


Right - need to pack a bag for me girls (still love saying that!) and do some last minute cleaning ready for hairdresser friends arrival. Always rushing around aren't I  

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie I did use this travel cot but really wished I had it looks fab


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, I'm so pleased that it went well with the therapist and you're on the road to reducing meds, that sounds like a fantastic achievement!  Well done! 

Annie, good luck with potty training.  Sounds like you had a good but tiring day yesterday! 

Emma, sorry to hear about the annoying cough.  My colleague has one of those and it's driving me up the wall!  I was telling DH about your potty training experiences last night, he looked most alarmed!

Deedee, are we still waiting?

Thanks Annie, that looks like it could be a practical solution - and it will fit in the bedroom!

Can I ask, how old is a baby when they're about 6.5kg?  Sorry, I know that is probably obvious to everyone else!  Also, then, it says it pops up and down in 60 seconds, is that the reality?  Would it therefore be possible to collapse it and take it to my parents if I was going there for a good few hours?  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

According to my Red Book, the average baby will be 6.5 kg at 14 weeks old.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Back properly.

Annie - how is potty training going? I bet you'll find it a doddle. It only seems to be me who struggles with this. I'll be looking for tips. I need W to be potty trained so that he can go to pre-school in January. Begining to think that might not be possible now.  

Donna - sounds like your therpay is going really well.  I'm so proud of you!

Deedee - any signs? Do you have a plan for letting us know? I know someone who actually posted pretty much a minute by minute acount as she was giving birth on another website (was quite odd, to my mind). Lots of stuff like 'contractions are coming every 2 minutes now' etc. 

Claire - might be worth having one of those bouncy chairs at your parents house to put the baby in. They can use them to sleep in too. 

We all have the lurgy now, so are having yet another dull stay at home day. I feel a bit starved of human contact at the moment, what with staying at home for potty training last week and illnesses this week.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Emma don't be disheartend boys are harder to potty train - think of me I have 2!!!
He will do it when he is ready, try again in a couple of weeks he may also be picking up on your stress

Claire a bouncy chair sounds like a good soloution. but travel cots really do pop up and down in minutes

Annie how is potty training going for you? well no you obviously lol

Deedee hope your ok

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm, mixed success today. Slow start this morning with 3 accidents, then decided to get with the programme and used the potty! You sure need a whole lot of patience for doing this. I could feel myself getting cross with her as she bloody well knows what she's doing   Was getting distracted with her toys and then just doing it on purpose - little minx! We shall see how things go this afternoon  

Emma - He will do it. You're not struggling at all   He just might not be ready. I've got a book I can send you if you like?

Claire- Just looked in Hannah's little book. She was 17 weeks old when she got to 6.5kg. It is mega easy to fold down. I think like Emma said, a bouncy chair at your Mum's could be a better option for when you're over there. 

Deedee - Hope you're ok x



OMG, just seen the time! Got an appointment at 2pm! Better dash!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you girlies, helpful as ever!

Annie, hope you made your appt. 

Emma, I wouldn't be disheartened, January is a very long way off (or that could be me kidding myself!) I'm sure he'll be a pro by then and ready to be packed off to pre-school. 

Hi Donna, hi Deedee.

I've had a very successful lunch hour.  First off, I have bought my travel system!  I've gone for a Mothercare My4, after much debate, as it ticks all the boxes.  Will see how I get on with the car seat with seat belt and if I'm not happy will buy a separate one, but it fitted very securely when they trialled it for me.  Plus it's on offer and I opened an account to get 10% off (will be closing that as soon as I get the bill!).  M&P sent me a £5 gift card so I've been in there too and bought 2 pairs of very cute (gender neutral!) socks. 

I'm definitely into this Graco petite bassinet.  Annie, what colour do you have?  I like giarda (sp).  Will def be getting a bouncy chair or two.  That's next on my list to investigate.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I love baby shopping. How exciting that you have actual things now! I remember looking at stuff I had for W over and over again and not being able to imagine a real life little person wearing or using them.

Not that long until Jan - 8 weeks until the start of term.  

Annie - which book is it? I have the Gina Ford one (and a fat lot of good it has done me  ). I wish there were potty training gurus you could hire to do this sort of thing!

Tried to watch the Sound of Music this afternoon but W wasn't impressed. We're back with cbeebies.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I think you needed to have a girl if you wanted to watch the sound of music! 

What a day.  I've spent the past hour trying to open a fixed rate savings account and no luck whatsoever.    recession.  I guess I will have to watch my current interest rate plummet instead.   So much for baby shopping!!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

OOhhh I love all the baby shopping. Claire I am going to look on the webiste and check out your buggy, I love pushchair shopping the best.
I'm not to sure about all this bank stuff, why can't you open a savings account?

Annie I am sure she isn't doing it on purpose its only day 1 I am sure she will soon get it.

Remind me of this When I start the potty training the boys after christmas

Emma 8 weeks is a long time for a little boy so I am sure he will be fully trained by then hun

Deedee any twinges yet? bet your sick if people asking

OMG I am soooooo broody

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I'm going to pm you a sneaky way of getting a good interest rate that you may not have thought of  

I went for the dots design for my bassinet. It's luuuusssh! I would say it's unisex, so you could consider it. My friend has the Giada and that is equally lovely.

Off to look at your pram choice now....oooh, I love it. What colour have you gone for? 


Emma - Oh poop, it was the Gina Ford one. I'm not a big fan of hers to be honest, but I know it works well for many   Have you got a reward chart? I haven't bothered, but my friend did with her little man and it worked.

Donna - Just seen your F.Boom status. Is no-one willing to have a party for you?

Deedee - Hope all is well your end  



Potty Training picked up this afternoon (sorry Emma) Wee wee's went in the potty. However, as soon as nappy went on for bedtime, she pooped! Wonder if she held it all day? Oh well, see what tomorrow brings  

6 weeks check went well and Layla is now 8lbs 12   Not my little sparrow anymore! 

DH is in bed feeling poorly and so far both girls are in bed! Layla is in her own cot as DH has the tv on. Any little noise of light has that girl awake!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening all,

Annie, glad you have had some success with the potty training.  I'll be interested to hear of your sneaky method for getting a good rate, although I can't imagine I've missed something being the Sneakiest Sneak in Sneakdom!   Re the pram thing, I went for the red one, the wave one was too trendy for me!  Does the giada bassinet look girly in your opinion?  It's hard to tell from the picture.

Donna, it's because the decent rates are being withdrawn because of the bank of england's massive rate drop today, either the web sites are crashing or they will send the form in the post and open the account upon its return by which time today's rates (many of which I believe were ending at 5pm) will have fallen drastically.  

Oooh silence from Deedee, perhaps this is it girls!

My neighbour two doors along has just given birth to a boy, was hoping she'd hold out a bit longer so our babies would be even nearer in age, never mind!

Right I'm supposed to be on here looking at how to make a pin cushion from felt.  My mum wants a homemade new pin cushion (I made her original one when I was at school and it's falling apart!) for Christmas, so I'd better get my creative hat on!  I'm going to try and do a ladybird, bet it looks nothing like one when I've finished!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire love the pushchair - what colour have you gone for?

Annie it is quite normal for children to hold there poo so don't worry there she will soon do it. Sound slike a great first day.

No nobody is having a body shop party got a few people interested but nothing booked yet. I'm just really fed up with everything tonight

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - well done on the potty training! Does H sit happily on the potty? W has hysterics when I suggest it (screams  'no potty, no potty' or 'want nappy back, nappy back' and thrashes around a lot. I feel like a baby torturer.  Might try a reward chart. It is all on hold until he is better - he's really not very well at all. Seems more like flu than a cold.

Claire - 3 months difference in age might seems huge at the moment, but once they're about 18months plus (at the age where they might start playing properly) it really won't. They'll be in the same year at school, after all. 

Donna - sorry you're fed up. 

Off to bed. Will look at pushchairs properly tomorrow.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165787.0

Happy chatting

Emxx


----------

